# 7/18 Raw Discussion: Eve Of The Draft



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose vs Rollins is pretty much the only reason I'm even remotely hyped for this RAW and also the Draft build-up I guess. It really should go back to 2 Hours with the Draft and Smackdown being Live too, I agree.

More hyped for Smackdown and the Draft in all honesty, like I imagine most people are. RAW has been very lacklustre. I've been waiting a long time to see Smackdown go live, and gain some importance again. I've never really had a reason to watch in in years, so hopefully this breathes some life in to it.

I'm kind of worried/excited about how this week will go down. WWE has a chance to really breathe some new life in to the product, but this could turn out to be awful, and RAW turns out to be even worse with an even thinner roster, but we'll see.

I really hope it actually becomes a split, and you don't have guys again like after the last Draft, that appear on both shows all the time anyway. As that sort of removes the whole reason of having a Brand split.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Got the draft and now this Lesnar shit. Should be an interesting Raw. Ambrose/Rollins should be a hell of a match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm trying not to think about the Brock shit.  I was really looking forward to Orton/Lesnar.

Also, I've heard Bryan will be SmackDown GM? Or is that just a rumour, because I'd honestly mark the fuck out. I've been wanting Bryan to do something to be involved with WWE still. I really miss that guy.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a feeling the two GM's that are selected will have history with each other. So it may be Kane for RAW and Daniel Bryan for SD. Picking Bryan is good for a short term deal to get Smackdown going in the right direction, but he will just overshadow other guys on the show. Guys like Zayn, Cesaro and other NXT call ups won't benefit from him being the GM. Those guys can become big stars but it's up to the vocal fans to get behind them in a big way. If Bryan is there the vocal fans will just have their attention towards him mostly. And you know fans will start a movement to see him in "One more match." Again, that doesn't benefit the younger wrestlers. The only way I see Bryan being the GM as a good thing is if he slowly transitions into a heel. It's pretty clear that despite the good feelings he may have towards the company he also has a lot of contempt for them. By making him a heel GM (at some point) he will get to say things that he may have been thinking all along, and with that comes a lot better promos. If he's a face GM every segment will just end with him yelling at the top of his lungs chanting YES. A heel Bryan GM could bring intrigue to the show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hoping for Ambrose to pin Rollins clean or after slight distraction here. Then I could see Ambrose drafted to the opposite brand of Reigns/Rollins. Which will lead to a Ambrose/Rollins double pin on Reigns at Battleground. That will split the titles between two shows. With Ambrose keeping the current WWE Title and Rollins being awarded the new title. 


That way Ambrose looks strong getting a W over Rollins after his claims Ambrose was undeserving champion who stole his title and blindsided him. Then Ambrose starts his new brand as champion still. With Rollins loss being forgotten a week from now. Because he will end up champion of whatever brand he's on. Then Reigns can start his redemption angle. Trying to overcome losing at MITB, suspension and losing at Battleground.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> Hoping for Ambrose to pin Rollins clean or slight distraction here. Then I could see Ambrose drafted to the opposite brand of Reigns/Rollins. Which will lead to a Ambrose/Rollins double pin on Reigns at Battleground. That will split the titles between two shows. With Ambrose keeping the current WWE Title and Rollins being awarded the new title. That way Ambrose looks strong getting a W over Rollins after his claims Ambrose was undeserving champion who stole his title and blindsided him. Rollins will then stay looking strong at the PPV. Because he will end up champion of whatever brand he's on. Then Reigns can start his redemption angle. Trying to overcome losing at MITB, suspension and losing at Battleground.


I really hate the idea of splitting the World Titles without taking Dean into consideration. He won the title and earned the right to be called the WWE World Heavyweight Champion. Now they are dropping the "World Heavyweight" distinction from him. Having him drafted to a show is NOT a good enough reason to split the titles.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've heard Bryan will be SmackDown GM? Or is that just a rumour, because I'd honestly mark the fuck out. I've been wanting Bryan to do something to be involved with WWE still. I really miss that guy.


Daniel Bryan is currently one of the commentators with Mauro Ranallo on the WWE Network exclusive _WWE Cruiserweight Classic_ tournament. On episode 1 this past week Bryan did a commendable job at the booth building up the wrestlers & calling the action.

Here we are yet again with WWE giving the old power struggle angle another spin. Not sure why we need Shane & Stephanie as central figures on each brand as Commissioners AND have General Managers too. I'm kind of over the authority figure angles as the central part of the show so I'm not too hyped by the upcoming selections although I'd welcome Eric Bischoff on screen again.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do wonder if Rollins and Ambrose will actually get to have a 20+ minute match or if they have some 5 minute match before it ends with fuckery, like Punk vs. Cena at Raw 1000. If both guys are going to different brands, hopefully it’s the first because I want to see one last great match between the two before they are separated.

And the draft hype will be something to see. Something I would do is have Stephanie pick one guy and Shane pick another, have those two in a match and who ever wins the match, they win the #1 overall Draft pick for whoever picked them.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Good point ^

If Ambrose/Rollins get 20 mins with a clean finish (somewhat) it could mean they will split up after the draft.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I really hate the idea of splitting the World Titles without taking Dean into consideration. He won the title and earned the right to be called the WWE World Heavyweight Champion. Now they are dropping the "World Heavyweight" distinction from him. Having him drafted to a show is NOT a good enough reason to split the titles.



The thing is you know each show is going to have their own World Champion. So they can either have a tourny for the title, but it's going to look like a second lesser title for a while. Or they can give it to someone like they did with Triple H back in 2002. So really the best way to set up each brand having their own title and making them equal. 


Is well do a double pin thing and three way PPV championship match is perfect set up for it. So Ambrose can say he pinned Reigns and never lost the title. While Rollins can say I pinned Roman Reigns, I'm the champ. If both guys were on the same show. They could have a match for the real champion, but if both guys are on opposite shows they can no longer do that. So Ambrose keeps his title and Rollins will be rewarded his new brands title.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

What is the official day Roman Reigns' suspension is lifted? We know Reigns will return to wrestle in the main event next Sunday at Battleground. I was wondering if there is the possibility of an appearance on Raw and/or Smackdown Live.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Clique said:


> What is the official day Roman Reigns' suspension is lifted? We know Reigns will return to wrestle in the main event next Sunday at Battleground. I was wondering if there is the possibility of an appearance on Raw and/or Smackdown Live.


I think the 21st, which is this Thursday, so an appearance on Raw or Smackdown is unlikely.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Clique said:


> What is the official day Roman Reigns' suspension is lifted? We know Reigns will return to wrestle in the main event next Sunday at Battleground. I was wondering if there is the possibility of an appearance on Raw and/or Smackdown Live.





July 21st(Thursday), so he won't be on Raw or Smackdown this week. He's scheduled to return to House Shows before the PPV though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Roman showing up before his suspension is up would be epic, but it would make their entire wellness policy look like bush league so that ain’t happening. 

And other than Reigns, no one else has a reason to interfere so I can’t see this match ending with interference. The only way I see this ending is a Double Pin. A lot of people seem to assume this will lead to a new World Title being introduced but I don’t see it that way.

I mean, would that mean both World Titles are the on the line at Battleground in the Triple Threat then? I think people are just jumping to conclusions there. To me, the 2nd World Title will be introduced like it’s been reported this whole time, with Styles and Cena going 1 on 1. Whether they do a Tournament or something to get there I don’t know but that’s how that goes down IMO.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why did I think of Eve Torres when saw the title of this thread


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> And other than Reigns, no one else has a reason to interfere so I can’t see this match ending with interference.


Unless they have the Usos interfering on Reigns' behalf. There is some presedent for that given how one of them confronted Rollins for attacking Reigns on his promos. But that is rather far fetched.

As far as the Rollins vs Ambrose match, most likely scenario is a DQ or double count out to set up a nice cliffhanger for the match at BG.

Rollins losing clean here wouldn't make sense as that would very much remove any justification for him being in the triple threat match because his rematch clause would have been exhausted. If Ambrose loses he still can be on the match since he would be owned a rematch. But as I said I think no clear winner is the finish they will go with.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Roman showing up before his suspension is up would be epic, but it would make their entire wellness policy look like bush league so that ain’t happening.
> 
> And other than Reigns, no one else has a reason to interfere so I can’t see this match ending with interference. The only way I see this ending is a Double Pin. A lot of people seem to assume this will lead to a new World Title being introduced but I don’t see it that way.
> 
> *I mean, would that mean both World Titles are the on the line at Battleground in the Triple Threat then? I think people are just jumping to conclusions there. To me, the 2nd World Title will be introduced like it’s been reported this whole time, with Styles and Cena going 1 on 1. Whether they do a Tournament or something to get there I don’t know but that’s how that goes down IMO*.



Rollins/Ambrose match on Raw, will either be DQ or match for Ambrose to get a big win and look strong in. That way Ambrose would look like a legit champion. After Rollins saying how he couldn't beat him and how stole the title for him. The double pin causes the title to split has to happen at Battleground. With Ambrose on a different show then Rollins/Reigns on a different show. Say Ambrose and Rollins both pin Reigns. Ambrose never lost the title and is still champion. While Rollins can claim he's the champion because he pinned Reigns. 


Yet they can't fight each other or anything, because their on seperate brands now. So Ambrose stays champion on his show. Then Rollins is rewarded the championship on his brand, because he also beat Reigns in the title match. AJ/Cena still can still happen just won't be for any title. A lot of stuff changed with brand split and Cena no longer working house shows. Splitting the title with double pin is the best way to make both titles look strong. Doing some tournament and having the winner of that being the champion. Will make that title look like the second title. While the real title and champion will be on the other show. Yes over time it won't matter, but at first one title will look like a bigger deal then the other. Having both guys winning the championship match and makes them both winners of the title. Which is a good way to split the the title.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Why did I think of Eve Torres when saw the title of this thread












Hard to forget :datass


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Rollins/Ambrose match on Raw, will either be DQ or match for Ambrose to get a big win and look strong in. That way Ambrose would look like a legit champion. After Rollins saying how he could beat him and stole the title for him. The double pin causes the title to split has to happen at Battleground. With Ambrose on a different show then Rollins/Reigns on a different show. Say Ambrose and Rollins both pin Reigns. Ambrose never lost the title and is still champion. While Rollins can claim he's the champion because he pinned Reigns.
> 
> 
> Yet they can't fight each other or anything, because their on seperate brands now. So Ambrose stays champion on his show. Then Rollins is rewarded the championship on his brand, because he also beat Reigns in the title match. AJ/Cena still can still happen just won't be for any title. A lot of stuff changed with brand split and Cena no longer working house shows. Splitting the title with double pin is the best way to make both titles look strong. Doing some tournament and having the winner of that being the champion. Will make that tell look like the second title. While the real title and champion will be on the other show. Yes over time it won't matter, but at first one title will look like a bigger deal then the other.


Right, I was just saying that the idea of the double pin leading to a 2nd World title on Monday was just illogical in my opinion.

You’re only idea only works if the idea is to have Rollins and Ambrose on separate shows, which may or not be the case. Ambrose is the wild card here. I think it’s a forgone conclusion Rollins and Reigns go to Raw and Cena and Styles go to SD. Ambrose is in that mix of stars so you have to decide where he goes. And since Raw is going to be 3 hours, they need all the help they can get. So I could see all 3 members of The Shield still staying on one show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Unless they have the Usos interfering on Reigns' behalf. There is some presedent for that given how one of them confronted Rollins for attacking Reigns on his promos. But that is rather far fetched.
> 
> As far as the Rollins vs Ambrose match, most likely scenario is a DQ or double count out to set up a nice cliffhanger for the match at BG.
> 
> *Rollins losing clean here wouldn't make sense as that would very much remove any justification for him being in the triple threat match because his rematch clause would have been exhausted. If Ambrose loses he still can be on the match since he would be owned a rematch. But as I said I think no clear winner is the finish they will go with*.



Yeah match is already set though, so Rollins really gets two chances at the title either way. Rollins character knows that, which is why he kind of goated Ambrose into the match. I do think Ambrose has a chance to win clean on Raw though. Since they might want to make the babyface look strong. Especially after Rollins said he never beat him and stole the title from him. If Ambrose doesn't get the win over Rollins here. There is still doubt if Ambrose is a deserving of being the champion. Especially if they do some double pin of Reigns at the PPV to split the titles. Which will make Rollins champion as well and make people forget that he lose to Ambrose on Raw the week before. Almost like how Rollins lost to Orton earlier in the night. Before he cashed in his MITB briefcase to be champion.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Right, I was just saying that the idea of the double pin leading to a 2nd World title on Monday was just illogical in my opinion.
> 
> You’re only idea only works if the idea is to have Rollins and Ambrose on separate shows, which may or not be the case. Ambrose is the wild card here. I think it’s a forgone conclusion Rollins and Reigns go to Raw and Cena and Styles go to SD. Ambrose is in that mix of stars so you have to decide where he goes. And since Raw is going to be 3 hours, they need all the help they can get. So I could see all 3 members of The Shield still staying on one show.




I'd be shocked if Amborse,Reigns,Rollins all end up on the same brand now. It would be silly to have your three young stars on one brand. Who can all main event your tv, ppv and house shows. Having AJ/Cena at both 39 years old and Cena done with House Shows basically. That brand desperately needs a guy like Ambrose on that roster with them. Especially since I don't think the company wants Cena in the title picture every month either. Considering that's something they have stayed away from over the last two years. Besides a few PPVs here and there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> I'd be shocked if Amborse,Reigns,Rollins all end up on the same brand now. It would be silly to have your three young stars on one brand. Who can all main event your tv, ppv and house shows. Having AJ/Cena at both 39 years old and Cena done with House Shows basically. That brand desperately needs a guy like Ambrose on that roster with them. Especially since I don't think the company wants Cena in the title picture every month either. Considering that's something they have stayed away from over the last two years. Besides a few PPVs here and there.


As far as TV’s and PPVs go, Styles and Cena will still be there every week, whether they are wrestling or not. As far as house shows go, I think if you get enough good young talent on the SD roster you can fill out the house shows.

At the end of the day, Raw is still 3 hours and if you’re going to have Styles and Cena on the other show, it’s hard to justify sending another top 5 star over to Smackdown when they have less time to fill.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> As far as TV’s and PPVs go, Styles and Cena will still be there every week, whether they are wrestling or not. As far as house shows go, I think if you get enough good young talent on the SD roster you can fill out the house shows.
> 
> At the end of the day, Raw is still 3 hours and if you’re going to have Styles and Cena on the other show, it’s hard to justify sending another top 5 star over to Smackdown when they have less time to fill.


Yeah but that also makes no sense post Summerslam. AJ/Cena will be done feuding. While Shield guys will be done feuding. Then what? If you got Ambrose on say Smackdown. You got AJ or Cena who can feud with Ambrose. While you can put guy like Orton, Owens, Zayn on Raw with Reigns/Rollins create fresh match ups. The draft is to shake things up. Not keep storylines more of the same.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Its all about the GM's for me this week, 
Nothing else really interests me.

Title match is a bit pointless in my eyes, 
Because either way both guys are involved in the title match at battleground..


Been thinking about it Kayfabe/character wise.
So i am thinking Steph will screw Dean out of the title, 
So Raw gets the 'in WWE'S eyes' The more prestigious WWE title, 
Then Golden boy Seth will be her first pick on Tuesday,
Because Storyline wise the last person Steph would want to draft is Dean Ambrose.

Who ever does Steps's bidding as well, Whether it is Corbin, Titus, Styles, That person will probably be drafted to Smackdown, So it gives Dean someone to feud with automatically on the show.


At least that is my take on how things might work out....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised at all at this point if all 3 Shield guys wind up on Raw. Not saying it's a definite or anything, but would I be surprised if it were to happen? Not even alittle bit.

I think Rollins/Ambrose have a solid 15 minute match or so that ends in a DQ or some type of screwy finish. I have a hard time seeing anyone eating a clean pin 6 days out from a World Title PPV match. It's a secondary PPV as it is, no way they want to take away the momentum they have actually built for this match and take it away just 6 days before the PPV match. Would be silly.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Somehow i don't think Ambrose will make it to face Rollins an "accident" is most likely to befall him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Somehow i don't think Ambrose will make it to face Rollins an "accident" is most likely to befall him


Why do you think that?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Wouldn't be surprised at all at this point if all 3 Shield guys wind up on Raw. Not saying it's a definite or anything, but would I be surprised if it were to happen? Not even alittle bit.


I don't see this happening for the simple fact that it would make Shane look foolish to select his Top 10 draft picks or however many are shown on TV and not choose at least one of these men for his brand. 

I say this assuming this draft will work like the original Flair vs. McMahon draft in 2002 vs. the "random" pick a name out of the bin drafts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clique said:


> I don't see this happening for the simple fact that it would make Shane look foolish to select his Top 10 draft picks or however many are shown on TV and not choose at least one of these men for his brand.
> 
> I say this assuming this draft will work like the original Flair vs. McMahon draft in 2002 vs. the "random" pick a name out of the bin drafts.


Yeah, it will not be a random drawing. Vince stressed that he wanted competition, so Steph and Shane will try to one up each other with their picks. I agree with you. Given that scenario, Shane would be derelict in his duties if he let all three Shield members go to RAW.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Somehow i don't think Ambrose will make it to face Rollins an "accident" is most likely to befall him


That wouldn't make sense. Because Rollins wants his one on one match with Ambrose. And he's the only one who would attack Dean. Most likely the match will end in a DQ. I do think Dean does have a slight chance of winning being the baby face and needing to prove himself. Especially if Rollins shares the pin with him at Battleground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Clique said:


> I don't see this happening for the simple fact that it would make Shane look foolish to select his Top 10 draft picks or however many are shown on TV and not choose at least one of these men for his brand.
> 
> I say this assuming this draft will work like the original Flair vs. McMahon draft in 2002 vs. the "random" pick a name out of the bin drafts.


That is a fair point. Unless there is some type of fuckery that goes down, which is possible, too. Will be interesting, that's for sure.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

I want Ambrose to work on Seth's repaired knee. Let the commentators play it up. I think that would add another dimension to Ambrose's "I'll do anything to keep the title" character.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ka4life1 said:


> Its all about the GM's for me this week,
> Nothing else really interests me.
> 
> Title match is a bit pointless in my eyes,
> ...


There's no point in Stephanie screwing Ambrose out of the title. Unless there going to have a feud. Having Ambrose going to another show fighting mid card guy would make him look like crap. Plus it doesn't make sense to do it on Raw. When Ambrose could win the title back on Sunday. 


So something like she screws Ambrose out of the title and drafts him anyways. Saying I'll make sure you never get a title shot again. Then Ambrose pulls out the win at ppv. Now she's suck with Ambrose as the champion on her brand. So that angle is only worth doing. If both are on the same shows. Other wise it's pointless and kills Ambrose push.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Seriously, who gives a fuck about anything happening here, with characters not having storylines whatsoever?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

EL SHIV said:


> Yeah, it will not be a random drawing. Vince stressed that he wanted competition, so Steph and Shane will try to one up each other with their picks. I agree with you. Given that scenario, Shane would be derelict in his duties if he let all three Shield members go to RAW.


Yeah there's no reason why Shane wouldn't take Ambrose with 1st or 2nd pick. While Stephanie still in theory could pick Rollins over Ambrose. Especially if she thinks Rollins will bring the title to Raw at Battleground. Pre Lesnar suspension stuff, I had him going number one to Raw. But now they might move him down the draft a bit. I see the draft going like this

Raw-Seth Rollins
Smackdown-Dean Ambrose
Raw-Roman Reigns
Smackdown-John Cena
Raw-Randy Orton
Smackdown-AJ Styles
Raw-Brock Lesnar
Smackdown-Bray Wyatt
Raw-Kevin Owens-
Smackdown-Chris Jericho
Raw-Sami Zayn-
Smackdown-Rusev-
Raw-Miz
Smackdown-Baron Corbin
Raw-Cesaro
Smackdown-Dolph Ziggler
Raw-Sheamus
Smackdown-Alberto Del Rio

I could see Rollins going into Stephanie office mad they drafted Reigns. With Stephanie saying she wanted to ensure that Raw would have the WWE Champion after Battleground. So Reigns is insurance in case Rollins can't get the job done(also an excuse for Reigns picked over Cena) Which of course won't make Rollins happy. I could also see Big E drafted and made into a singles wrestler too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW from this week?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> That wouldn't make sense. Because Rollins wants his one on one match with Ambrose. And he's the only one who would attack Dean. Most likely the match will end in a DQ. I do think Dean does have a slight chance of winning being the baby face and needing to prove himself. Especially if Rollins shares the pin with him at Battleground.


Because Seth is a cunning dick who knows he has a shot at BG anyway and taking out Ambrose fits his character down to a tee


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> There's no point in Stephanie screwing Ambrose out of the title. Unless there going to have a feud. Having Ambrose going to another show fighting mid card guy would make him look like crap. Plus it doesn't make sense to do it on Raw. When Ambrose could win the title back on Sunday.
> 
> 
> So something like she screws Ambrose out of the title and drafts him anyways. Saying I'll make sure you never get a title shot again. Then Ambrose pulls out the win at ppv. Now she's suck with Ambrose as the champion on her brand. So that angle is only worth doing. If both are on the same shows. Other wise it's pointless and kills Ambrose push.



I never thought she would draft him out of spite, that is a good point.

So do you think any of the Shield will end up on Smackdown ?
I have just always naturally assumed it would be Amborse.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm at the point if Bryan isn't named SD GM, I'll be greatly disappointed. I had never even considered him until his name leaked.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ka4life1 said:


> I never thought she would draft him out of spite, that is a good point.
> 
> So do you think any of the Shield will end up on Smackdown ?
> I have just always naturally assumed it would be Amborse.


Yeah I think Ambrose will probably end up on Smackdown. If they decide to turn Reigns heel for some reason. Then I could see Rollins going to Smackdown and Ambrose staying on Raw. But as of right now, I think Ambrose will go to Smackdown as the champion. They might do something at the PPV with Ambrose and Rollins both pinning Reigns at the same time. 


So Ambrose is still champion and never lost the title. While Rollins can say he should be the champion, because he pinned Reigns. Since they're on seperate brands and no longer can fight each other. Well they decide to keep Ambrose champion on Smackdown and make Rollins Raw champion. As for Ambrose/Rollins title match on Raw, it most likely turn into dq or count out with these guys trying to tear each other apart and getting themsevles DQ'ed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yay! More cringeworthy shit with the McMahons.

The sooner every single member of this pathetic family disappears off the air the better. Just fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a feeling Ambrose is going to have either a really short or really weak booked title reign to look forward to. Especially if Cena and AJ are drafted to SD. No doubt they are going to want AJ/Cena to be for the title at SummerSlam and have one of those guys be the SD Champion sooner rather than later.

Raw will be the Rollins/Reigns show. Neither one of them have anything to worry about.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I have a feeling Ambrose is going to have either a really short or really weak booked title reign to look forward to. Especially if Cena and AJ are drafted to SD. No doubt they are going to want AJ/Cena to be for the title at SummerSlam and have one of those guys be the SD Champion sooner rather than later.
> 
> Raw will be the Rollins/Reigns show. Neither one of them have anything to worry about.


I feel the opposite. I think WWE is going to let him run with the title for at least 2-3 months at least. I get that feeling off the way he's been booked so far and Vince being pissed off with Reigns. I almost think they said let's give the push we would have given to Reigns the next two months and see how it turns out for Ambrose. Other wise I don't see them pushing him as such a strong fighting champion baby face. Like they have the last four weeks. With beating AJ Styles, Miz twice and looking strong up against Rollins.


Plus I don't see why AJ/Cena needs to be for a title. When you consider Vince is unlikely going to give AJ the title this year. considering how he usually makes guys pay their dues that first year or so. And if a guy like Ambrose is over with the belt they don't need put on Cena long term. So Ambrose losing at all this week would kill the push WWE gave him over the last few months. Which doesn't make sense when your company is doing a brand split and you need to create more legit main eventers. Because losing to Rollins or Reigns in a big match. Will show he can't win against the top guys and isn't a equal to them. Which would be terrible booking and make everything they done with Ambrose recently a waste of time.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

If I was WWE I wouldn't change the set or theme for Raw or SD this week. They should use the this Raw, the draft SD, and Battleground as the last conclusion of this era. Then they should introduce new sets, refs, etc next week.



Clique said:


> Daniel Bryan is currently one of the commentators with Mauro Ranallo on the WWE Network exclusive _WWE Cruiserweight Classic_ tournament. On episode 1 this past week Bryan did a commendable job at the booth building up the wrestlers & calling the action.
> 
> Here we are yet again with WWE giving the old power struggle angle a try again. Not sure why we need Shane & Stephanie as central figures on each brand as Commissioners AND have General Managers too. I'm kind of over the authority figure angles as the central part of the show so I'm not too hyped by the upcoming selections although I'd welcome Eric Bischoff on screen again.


The Shane and Steph thing probably breaks down into the fact Steph would be there every week and Shane won't. Shane has legit taken weeks off of Raw as has been siad before while Steph hasn't actually missed the show but two times and that was to go overseas twice to rep WWE as an ambassador. She was backstage when Shane ran Raw to start according to reports whereas Shane has missed the show when he has taken nights off. The commisioners basically allow Shane to miss 2 weeks here or there


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EL SHIV said:


> Where is RAW from this week?


Monday Night Raw will emanate from the Dunkin' Donuts Center in Providence, RI.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Clique 

:cudi


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is really hard to predict what will happen this week. The writers will find a way to mess it up somehow but I am looking forward to the programming this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> I feel the opposite. I think WWE is going to let him run with the title for at least 2-3 months at least. I get that feeling off the way he's been booked so far and Vince being pissed off with Reigns. I almost think they said let's give the push we would have given to Reigns the next two months and see how it turns out for Ambrose. Other wise I don't see them pushing him as such a strong fighting champion baby face. Like they have the last four weeks. With beating AJ Styles, Miz twice and looking strong up against Rollins.
> 
> 
> Plus I don't see why AJ/Cena needs to be for a title. When you consider Vince is unlikely going to give AJ the title this year. considering how he usually makes guys pay their dues that first year or so. And if a guy like Ambrose is over with the belt they don't need put on Cena long term. So Ambrose losing at all this week would kill the push WWE gave him over the last few months. Which doesn't make sense when your company is doing a brand split and you need to create more legit main eventers. Because losing to Rollins or Reigns in a big match. Will show he can't win against the top guys and isn't a equal to them. Which would be terrible booking and make everything they done with Ambrose recently a waste of time.


AJ/Cena is clearly going to be the number one feud on the SD brand. I think that is going to take top priority on SD over anything else. They are the top two guys on SD by a comfortable margin and Vince wants that feud to last at least until SS. It has been one of the top feuds in the company, if not the top feud. I think Vince will want that SS match to be for the SD Title. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't imagine Ambrose dropping the title, so hopefully some shenanigans happen to make it interesting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ/Cena is clearly going to be the number one feud on the SD brand. I think that is going to take top priority on SD over anything else. They are the top two guys on SD by a comfortable margin and Vince wants that feud to last at least until SS. It has been one of the top feuds in the company, if not the top feud. I think Vince will want that SS match to be for the SD Title. It makes perfect sense.


It does seems like something they'd do. Specially when the whole feud between Cena and Styles is about the future (Styles in this case) having to go through Cena. Having their final match at SummerSlam be for the SD title and having Styles go over Cena to become the first SD champion would make quite an impact and give a nice boost to the show itself. We know from several reports that Vince is very high on Styles so it is not that far fetched that they would do this.

Whatever the case I think it is nearly certain that Ambrose is heading for SD, I feel that's probably the reason why his promo (which was great) didn't make it to the RAW top 10 moments of this week:






They probably want to show more those remaining on RAW there. We also saw Ambrose speaking with Shane on SD, so that's another hint of him going there.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ/Cena is clearly going to be the number one feud on the SD brand. I think that is going to take top priority on SD over anything else. They are the top two guys on SD by a comfortable margin and Vince wants that feud to last at least until SS. It has been one of the top feuds in the company, if not the top feud. I think Vince will want that SS match to be for the SD Title. It makes perfect sense.


I disagree, because their feud doesn't need to be for the title. Say Ambrose is in Smackdown feuding with Bray Wyatt over the title. It might take a second most important feud on the brand for that month. But at least it gives that brand two important feuds. You take the title away from Ambrose and put him in some random match or feud and it kills his push and comes off as a step down for him. Again WWE didn't need to put the title on Ambrose. They could have kept Rollins champ and still did 3-way match at the ppv. 


So when they decided to give Ambrose the title. I'm guessing they changed whatever they once had planned. Because as a babyface. It makes no sense for him to win it the way he did with blindsiding Rollins and doing the cash in. Then lose in his first or second title defense. It makes him look weak and doesn't establish him as a main event guy. All it does is make him a former World Champion that isn't a legit main event guy. Just like Ziggler, Miz, Big Show, Kane, Del Rio and Sheamus now are. With the brand split WWE needs to establish Ambrose as a main event guy more then ever. Because whatever show doesn't end up with Lesnar/Orton is going to be lacking main event type talent on their roster. So this week should be all about making Ambrose as that guy. Rollins/Reigns are already established as one of those guys. They can put over Ambrose and it won't hurt them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> I disagree, because their feud doesn't need to be for the title. Say Ambrose is in Smackdown feuding with Bray Wyatt over the title. It might take a second most important feud on the brand for that month. But at least it gives that brand two important feuds. You take the title away from Ambrose and put him in some random match or feud and it kills his push and comes off as a step down for him. Again WWE didn't need to put the title on Ambrose. They could have kept Rollins champ and still did 3-way match at the ppv.
> 
> 
> So when they decided to give Ambrose the title. I'm guessing they changed whatever they once had planned. Because as a babyface. It makes no sense for him to win it the way he did with blindsiding Rollins and doing the cash in. Then lose in his first or second title defense. It makes him look weak and doesn't establish him as a main event guy. All it does is make him a former World Champion that isn't a legit main event guy. Just like Ziggler, Miz, Big Show, Kane, Del Rio and Sheamus now are. With the brand split WWE needs to establish Ambrose as a main event guy more then ever. Because whatever show doesn't end up with Lesnar/Orton is going to be lacking main event type talent on their roster. So this week should be all about making Ambrose as that guy. Rollins/Reigns are already established as one of those guys. They can put over Ambrose and it won't hurt them.


AJ/Cena has taken precedence over the show and that is before the brandsplit. That feud is more important to them than anything. Then, when you split the two shows in halves with the brand split, the AJ/Cena feud even takes more of a precendence over what show it will be on. It is more important to them than anything else. 

Cena/AJ for the SD Title at SummerSlam is a HUGE headline match that will make them more money and give them more attention than anyother SD title match could. It's literally not even close. Not even a competition. That is why they are having the tag match at BattleGround, too. It makes too much sense and will headline SS to give Smackdown even that much more attention which it needs to be perceived as on the same level as Raw.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ/Cena has taken precedence over the show and that is before the brandsplit. That feud is more important to them than anything. Then, when you split the two shows in halves with the brand split, the AJ/Cena feud even takes more of a precendence over what show it will be on. It is more important to them than anything else.
> 
> Cena/AJ for the SD Title at SummerSlam is a HUGE headline match that will make them more money and give them more attention than anyother SD title match could. It's literally not even close. Not even a competition. That is why they are having the tag match at BattleGround, too. It makes too much sense and will headline SS to give Smackdown even that much more attention which it needs to be perceived as on the same level as Raw.



I think your overestimating importance to AJ/Cena match is to WWE. I don't believe they see that as a Summerslam headliner either way. It something IWC might see as one. But if WWE was really sold on that as Summerslam main event. I don't think they would have had it already at MITB as a non-main event. When has a Summerslam main event ever been a rematch to a non main event match that happen two months earlier?


Anyways we can debate this type of stuff all day and night. I'm pretty confident that this week is more about Ambrose looking like a top guy and more long term outlook for the brands. Because if they don't do that, then Smackdown doesn't have a second big Summerslam match to offer. Not to mention, post Summerslam when AJ/Cena feud is over with. There's no legit main event guys for them to feud with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> I think your overestimating importance to AJ/Cena match is to WWE. I don't believe they see that as a Summerslam headliner either way. It something IWC might see as one. But if WWE was really sold on that as Summerslam main event. I don't think they would have had it already at MITB as a non-main event. When has a Summerslam main event ever been a rematch to a non main event match that happen two months earlier?
> 
> 
> Anyways we can debate this type of stuff all day and night. I'm pretty confident that this week is more about Ambrose looking like a top guy and more long term outlook for the brands. Because if they don't do that, then Smackdown doesn't have a second big Summerslam match to offer. Not to mention, post Summerslam when AJ/Cena feud is over with. There's no legit main event guys for them to feud with.


WWE does rematches all the time. That is also why they are only having it be a tag match at BG and not a one on one match. AJ/Cena is a big SS match for the SD Title as the first SD Title match is a big deal for them. Bigger than any match they can do with the rumored SD roster members, by miles.

They've clearly invested in this feud, time and money and see it is a big SS match. There is literally nothing else on the SD roster that would be a bigger match than these two. It is also a good way to kickoff the new SD era. It needs to kickoff with a bang and there would be no bigger bullet they have in their chamber than that match in re: SD.

That being said it is WWE, so we will see.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE does rematches all the time. That is also why they are only having it be a tag match at BG and not a one on one match. AJ/Cena is a big SS match for the SD Title as the first SD Title match is a big deal for them. Bigger than any match they can do with the rumored SD roster members, by miles.
> 
> They've clearly invested in this feud, time and money and see it is a big SS match. There is literally nothing else on the SD roster that would be a bigger match than these two. It is also a good way to kickoff the new SD era. It needs to kickoff with a bang and there would be no bigger bullet they have in their chamber than that match in re: SD.
> 
> That being said it is WWE, so we will see.


Well it's not worth debating right now. We will have a good idea of how things are going to go about 8 days from now. I just know they didn't just give Ambrose the title the way they did to have him lose it 4 weeks later and go into some random feud at Summerslam. That would be pointless and does nothing when it goes to recreating new main event guys. Which they desperately need to do with the brand split.



Creating more legit main event guys is gonna trump if AJ/Cena goes on last at Summerslam or be for a title any day of the week. Especially since Reigns/Rollins match is just as big. Ambrose is either staying the champ post Battleground. Or someone big like Triple H is going to cost him the title. 


There's no other scenario were he just loses and isn't in a title match at Summerslam. Like I said before WWE made him champion now for a reason. They wouldn't have done that at MITB if it didn't include big plans for him at Summerslam. They also wouldn't book him as such a strong fighting champion either. If he was just going to lose and drop off into some midcard feud at Summerslam. Think about it.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Well it's not worth debating right now. We will have a good idea of how things are going to go about 8 days from now. I just know they didn't just give Ambrose the title the way they did to have him lose it 4 weeks later and go into some random feud at Summerslam. That would be pointless and does nothing when it goes to recreating new main event guys. Which they desperately need to do with the brand split. Creating more legit main event guys is gonna trump if AJ/Cena goes on last at Summerslam or be for a title anyday of the week. Especially since Reigns/Rollins match is just as big. Ambrose is either staying the champ post Battleground. Or someone big like Triple H is going to cost him the title. There's no other scenario were he just loses and isn't in a title match at Summerslam. So will be on Raw or Smackdown post Battleground, it's almost a given.


I don't think they'd view Ambrose having the belt for right now as useless. They've given people titles before only to put them in a transitional feud right afterwards plenty of times before. And I think they absolutey view Cena/AJ at SummerSlam for the SD Title to be bigger than anyother match they can do for the SD Title. Them trying to put SD on the same level as Raw is a much bigger deal than any individual wrestler and that wrestler's title reign.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I wonder if they'll actually do a title change. Those always pop ratings, and you know they want a big rating for SD's first live show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't think they'd view Ambrose having the belt for right now as useless. They've given people titles before only to put them in a transitional feud right afterwards plenty of times before. And I think they absolutey view Cena/AJ at SummerSlam for the SD Title to be bigger than anyother match they can do for the SD Title. Them trying to put SD on the same level as Raw is a much bigger deal than any individual wrestler and that wrestler's title reign.


If Ambrose cant beat Rollins or Reigns as champion. His title run is unless. And he will look like crap. Anyways I'm pretty confident I'm right about all this. I'm not wrong very often about stuff like this or match status when it comes to WWE. Heck I was telling everyone Ambrose would get the title by the end of summer and that he was next in line. I have a good sense for these things. So for now we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> If Ambrose cant beat Rollins or Reigns as champion. His title run is unless. And he will look like crap. Anyways I'm pretty confident I'm right about all this. I'm not wrong very often about stuff like this or match status when it comes to WWE. Heck I was telling everyone Ambrose would get the title by the end of summer and that he was next in line. I have a good sense for these things. So for now we can agree to disagree.


Right now they are doing a brand split. No offense, but I don't think Ambrose, or any individual wrestler is their main focus over the brand split. That is going to take top priority over everything else, obviously. It's great that you're 'usually right about these things' but so are others. People have been saying AJ/Cena will be for the SD Title at SS for quite awhile now. That is bigger than any match they can put Ambrose in and it's not even close. Unless, they do a triple threat and either Cena or AJ win that match. But Cena/AJ will be the top focus on SD, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see Ambrose in the WWE Championship match at Summerslam. That means he will most likely lose his title rematch rather quickly after Battleground. Hopefully they have someone cost him that match so they don't completely job him out. A good option would be Baron Corbin. The guy got nothing out of working with Dolph (what a shock), but I think a feud with Ambrose would help him out a lot. I like Ambrose, but I just don't see WWE using him as one of their top talents. His title run so far feels like he's nothing but a temporary option.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Right now they are doing a brand split. No offense, but I don't think Ambrose, or any individual wrestler is their main focus over the brand split. That is going to take top priority over everything else, obviously. It's great that you're 'usually right about these things' but so are others. People have been saying AJ/Cena will be for the SD Title at SS for quite awhile now. That is bigger than any match they can put Ambrose in and it's not even close. Unless, they do a triple threat and either Cena or AJ win that match. But Cena/AJ will be the top focus on SD, it's pretty obvious.


Things have changed with Cena working limited schedule and the whole Reigns situation. Ambrose wasn't supposed to win the title with those original plans. Im sure Cena/AJ will happen at Summerslam. But a title is unlikely to be involved if Ambrose or Rollins end up on Smackdown. I'd also be surprised if AJ/Cena main events over Rollins/Reigns either. I guess we will see. 


But Ambrose will be in a title match on whatever show he's on. Unless someone like Triple H comes back to randomly cost him the title. If you pay attention to how WWE books wrestlers over a number of years. You would realize characters booked like Ambrose with something to prove in their first title defense don't lose. Unless there's some major screw job involved.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Things have changed with Cena working limited schedule and the whole Reigns situation. Ambrose wasn't supposed to win the title with those original plans. Im sure Cena/AJ will happen at Summerslam. But a title is unlikely to be involved if Ambrose or Rollins end up on Smackdown. I'd also be surprised if AJ/Cena main events over Rollins/Reigns either. I guess we will see.
> 
> 
> But Ambrose will be in a title match on whatever show he's on. Unless someone like Triple H comes back to randomly cost him the title. If you pay attention to how WWE books wrestlers over a number of years. You would realize characters booked like Ambrose with something to prove in their first title defense don't lose. Unless there's some major screw job involved.


Guys like Ambrose lose all the time, with out without the title. Cena still is WWE's biggest name by far. He's feuding with AJ and having their BG match be a tag match, with MITB being a regular one on one points in the direction of their SummerSlam match being for the title. That is the logical next step. Or, they can add Ambrose in to make it a triple threat, as well. We shall see.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Guys like Ambrose lose all the time, with out without the title. Cena still is WWE's biggest name by far. He's feuding with AJ and having their BG match be a tag match, with MITB being a regular one on one points in the direction of their SummerSlam match being for the title. That is the logical next step. Or, they can add Ambrose in to make it a triple threat, as well. We shall see.


That's possible, all I'm saying WWE doesn't have guys like Ambrose lose clean. Not after being booked as a strong fighting champion. Who needs to beat these guys to prove himself. Look at baby face champs who are booked like that over the past 10-15 years. They don't lose and look weak in their first or second title defense. History tells us this is Ambrose time to shine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> That's possible, all I'm saying WWE doesn't have guys like Ambrose lose clean. Not after being booked strong for a few weeks. Along with being a fighting champion willing to defend the title and prove himself. Look at baby face champs who are booked like that over the past 10 years. They don't lose and look weak in their first or second title defense. History tells us this is Ambrose time to shine.


They lose all of the time, especially if they've looked strong for alittle while before that. This time is also different because there is a draft taking place right now, too. Completely different set of circumstances. Between the brand split, AJ/Cena, SummerSlam, I'm sure they have some huge plans for the SD Title, especially since SD is the secondary show and they have to make it seem as big of a deal as Raw. I can actually see the triple threat happening the more and more I think about it..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They'll probably have a fuck finish at Battleground, with two guys pinning the same man simultaneously or some shit, and do a match for the SD title at Summerslam or whatever.

They don't think beyond the tips of their erect penis anymore, so I would be surprised if they did something more elaborate than what I wrote above.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they are having this match because it will be the last time we see Ambrose vs Rollins since they will be on separate brands. I doubt this match ends with any pinfall. probally a DQ, countout of some sort.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Whatever the case I think it is nearly certain that Ambrose is heading for SD, I feel that's probably the reason why his promo (which was great) didn't make it to the RAW top 10 moments of this week:


The fuck, WWE? That was the best part of Raw last week :lol They know nothing about their own damn show, lol.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> They lose all of the time, especially if they've looked strong for alittle while before that. This time is also different because there is a draft taking place right now, too. Completely different set of circumstances. Between the brand split, AJ/Cena, SummerSlam, I'm sure they have some huge plans for the SD Title, especially since SD is the secondary show and they have to make it seem as big of a deal as Raw. I can actually see the triple threat happening the more and more I think about it..


Actually they don't lose the title clean ever. Not when they're first time champions. It would be different if Ambrose was a heel. But a champion like him whos a strong fighting baby face champ. Well history tells us they don't lose in their first or second title defense. Yes they lose 2-3 months down the line. But they don't get called out like Rollins has called out Ambrose here and lose in his first title defense. The circumstances are different. But favor more what I'm saying. If your splitting the 3-4 main event guys between two rosters. Well you better spend this time getting someone new over in that spot. Trying to claim AJ/Cena must be for the title and Summerslam main event is silly to me. 


This isn't Rock/Cena or Rock/Hogan here. Especially when it was already done as a mid card match at a lesser ppv. But I guess is where we disagree on things. That and knowledge of how WWE books first time fighting baby face champions. This is one reason why Ambrose pinning Rollins tomorrow clean is a possibility to me. Especially if they do some double pin on Reigns at Battleground to split the titles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Actually they don't lose the title clean ever. Not when they're first time champions. It would be different if Ambrose was a heel. But a champion like him whos a strong fighting baby face champ. Well history tells us they don't lose in their first or second title defense. Yes they lose 2-3 months down the line. But they don't get called out like Rollins has called out Ambrose here and lose in his first title defense. The circumstances are different. But favor more what I'm saying. If your splitting the 3-4 main event guys between two rosters. Well you better spend this time getting someone new over in that spot. Trying to claim AJ/Cena must be for the title and Summerslam main event is silly to me.


I never said Ambrose was going to lose tomorrow night on Raw. It would be stupid for either guy to get pinned tomorrow, just 6 days before the PPV Title match. They've done a good job with the build of this match, and to just pin one of them just 6 days before the actual PPV would definitely cool down the feud/momentum they've built up for the past 4-5 weeks. I think the match doesn't end with a pin, and certainly not with a clean one. Would be stupid.

Cena/AJ being for the title at SummerSlam is brilliant, and really their best option. If you are trying to build a brand that has been next to dead for the past handful of years, and you have a hot feud like AJ/Cena at a huge PPV like SummerSlam, and they already had a one on one match on PPV and a tag match, the next logical step is a one on one title match, no matter who the current Champion is. Dean is good, but he's not Hulk Hogan or Steve Austin. Just because they'e booked former Champions like that, doesn't necessarily mean they will book these guys like that. Plus, the Brand Split throws a HUGE wrench into things here and makes it favor what I'm saying here. He didn't win the title based off of some longterm build and brilliantly executed storyline. He won it on a cash-in. They can easily have the SS title match be AJ/Cena and it's probably what the majority of the fans want and rightfully so. It's nothing bad at all against Dean. He'll get the title again. Hell, he could even feud with the winner of AJ/Cena. But AJ/Cena for the title at SS is complete and utter common sense and has MONEY written all over it more than any feud that Ambrose would be involved in going to SS. Just the way it is. 




> This isn't Rock/Cena or Rock/Hogan here. Especially when it was already done as a mid card match at a lesser ppv. But I guess is where we disagree on things. That and knowledge of how WWE books first time fighting baby face champions. This is one reason why Ambrose pinning Rollins tomorrow clean is a possibility to me. Especially if they do some double pin on Reigns at Battleground to split the titles.


Ambrose pinning Rollins clean would be completely stupid and the odds of it are slim to none due to the PPV match they have and the fact that that match is less than a week away. It would kill the build they just did and certainly take ALOT of the sizzle away from said match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I never said Ambrose was going to lose tomorrow night on Raw. It would be stupid for either guy to get pinned tomorrow, just 6 days before the PPV Title match. They've done a good job with the build of this match, and to just pin one of them just 6 days before the actual PPV would definitely cool down the feud/momentum they've built up for the past 4-5 weeks. I think the match doesn't end with a pin, and certainly not with a clean one. Would be stupid.
> 
> Cena/AJ being for the title at SummerSlam is brilliant, and really their best option. If you are trying to build a brand that has been next to dead for the past handful of years, and you have a hot feud like AJ/Cena at a huge PPV like SummerSlam, and they already had a one on one match on PPV and a tag match, the next logical step is a one on one title match, no matter who the current Champion is. Dean is good, but he's not Hulk Hogan or Steve Austin. Just because they'e booked former Champions like that, doesn't necessarily mean they will book these guys like that. Plus, the Brand Split throws a HUGE wrench into things here and makes it favor what I'm saying here. He didn't win the title based off of some longterm build and brilliantly executed storyline. He won it on a cash-in. They can easily have the SS title match be AJ/Cena and it's probably what the majority of the fans want and rightfully so. It's nothing bad at all against Dean. He'll get the title again. Hell, he could even feud with the winner of AJ/Cena. But AJ/Cena for the title at SS is complete and utter common sense and has MONEY written all over it more than any feud that Ambrose would be involved in going to SS. Just the way it is.
> 
> ...


Like I said before, Ambrose won't drop the title at Battleground. Without a successful title defense. So that's why pinning Rollins is possible. But even if say Rollins pins Reigns at Battleground and Ambrose cant break up the pin in time. It's hard to believe Ambrose won't get a title shot at Summerslam. I just know Ambrose won't be taking the pin and losing the title. Or not winning any title defensive at all. Unless there's some type of screw job finish. I guess we will have to see what happens. As for AJ/Cena, I have a feeling you will be disappointed with how big of match their Summerslam is. But again we will have to see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Like I said before, Ambrose won't drop the title at Battleground. Without a successful title defense. So that's why pinning Rollins is possible. But even if say Rollins pins Reigns at Battleground and Ambrose cant break up the pin in time. It's hard to believe Ambrose won't get a title shot at Summerslam. I just know Ambrose won't be taking the pin and losing the title. Or not winning any title defensive at all. Unless there's some type of screw job finish. I guess we will have to see what happens.


Well, I'm very happy you "know" this to be true.

:heyman6

What was I thinking even responding when you simply "know" of this to all be fact. Silly me.

Anyway, sorry to tell you, but Ambrose is far from bullet-proof. No one is. No one has a history of being some big draw on this roster, so anything is possible to happen to any of them, especially the least established. Just the way it is.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Let me just say this as a huge Ambrose fan, I’d be shocked if he comes out of next Sunday with a title. I still do not think Ambrose loses on Monday. I don’t even think Rollins loses. But come Battleground, if Ambrose is shipped to Smackdown while Rollins and Reigns are on Raw, then there’s no way I see him walking out with the title at BG.

And even now I can’t say for sure whether or not they will even split the Shield guys up. On one hand, you have to still stack Raw because it’s still 3 hours and giving up Cena, Styles, and Ambrose is a big loss for a show that’s only 2 hours. But on the other hand, to split this roster in half and still keep them together, will get completely redundant. Hell, some fans here will say it’s already gotten redundant.

If he stays on Raw, then I’d pick him to leave BG with the title. But if he goes to Smackdown, then I say he will take a step down while Cena and Styles fight for the title. And what he does after that? Who knows.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, I'm very happy you "know" this to be true.
> 
> :heyman6
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you feel that way. I never said Ambrose is bulletproof. I'm just stating most likely scenario based on how characters like him have been booked in the past.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Let me just say this as a huge Ambrose fan, I’d be shocked if he comes out of next Sunday with a title. I still do not think Ambrose loses on Monday. I don’t even think Rollins loses. But come Battleground, if Ambrose is shipped to Smackdown while Rollins and Reigns are on Raw, then there’s no way I see him walking out with the title at BG.
> 
> And even now I can’t say for sure whether or not they will even split the Shield guys up. On one hand, you have to still stack Raw because it’s still 3 hours and giving up Cena, Styles, and Ambrose is a big loss for a show that’s only 2 hours. But on the other hand, to split this roster in half and still keep them together, will get completely redundant. Hell, some fans here will say it’s already gotten redundant.
> 
> If he stays on Raw, then I’d pick him to leave BG with the title. But if he goes to Smackdown, then I say he will take a step down while Cena and Styles fight for the title. And what he does after that? Who knows.


I guess we will have to see what happens. As a Ambrose fan, I think you will be happy with the outcome over the next week .


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Battleground can't come soon enough, they're playing filler right now because of the draft and pre-draft storylines.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So how much if this upcoming shitpile is gonna be an announcement about an announcement about somebody talking about the announcement of Shane and the World's Foremost Twat picking their GM, and of course more talk about an announcement of an announcement by Vince that senile old motherfucker picking for them in case they don't. Another 3-hour McMahon family shit-drivel saga. Ooh I can't fucking wait.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

After seeing the post Summerslam house show tour rosters. My new guess is the whole Reigns situation and rumors of Vince having doubts about him now. Is going to cause them to flip flop the original plan of AJ/Cena on Smackdown and Rollins/Reigns on Raw. When you think about it, Raw is still the longer show and the flagship show. With Raw ratings expecatations are much higher then Smackdown. I think they decided they can't afford to lose Cena from Raw right now. While a live show with it's own brand storylines centerted around Rollins, Reigns, Zayn, Owens, Jericho, Sheamus, Big Show, New Day and NXT call ups. Is still a major improvement over the Smackdowns that been airing taped on Thursday. 


So if you keep Cena on the show, with Orton, Ambrose, AJ and others. Raw ratings have a chance to stay around the same or hopefully improve slightly. While live Smackdown with it being it's own brand and having it's own storylines. With good top young talent on the roster, the ratings should get better then what Smackdown was at. But if you job Cena from Raw and build the show around Reigns again. It's a good chance Raw ratings drop even more in the coming months. At the end of the day USA wants better ratings from WWE products. So WWE has to find away to improve Smackdown ratings, while not hurt Raw. I think at this point they've decide losing Cena might hurt Raw too much. While with everything Smackdown has going for it, there's no reason why it shouldn't get a better rating then it has been.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I would like to see Darren Young have a match this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Seriously couldn't care less about tonight, bring on the draft! Tonight definitely seems like filler, despite the WWE title match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, it's been a good run. 










Back to the shit champions.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Seriously couldn't care less about tonight, bring on the draft! Tonight definitely seems like filler, despite the WWE title match.


 I get the feeling they only booked the match because they knew the fans wouldn't give a damn, the draft is the next night after all.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Tonight doesn't look exciting.

They wont even mention Lesnar or Orton. I do wonder what they are going to do now though. Orton will still be coming back eventually but for now they are obviously focused on tomorrows draft.

The rest.. Blah. Ambrose and Rollins going at it is something to watch but its meaningless with Reigns relaxing at home as he waits for Battle Ground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zero chance AJ/Cena goes on Raw. Zero.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's possible they've changed plans with Reigns regarding the draft. It will be a good move to send him to Smackdown, but NOT if Daniel Bryan is selected as the new GM. It would be a terrible move to put Reigns on the same show as Bryan. It will just remind people that Reigns took Bryan's spot at WM 31. And it's possible people will accuse WWE of trying to use Daniel Bryan's popularity to get Reigns over. It has disaster written all over it. 

The one lock is Seth Rollins being drafted on RAW. It's somewhat obvious they want to do a Rollins/HHH feud and for that to happen Stephanie would need to be involved.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Zero chance AJ/Cena goes on Raw. Zero.


Well the rumor floating around is that _"AJ Styles Could Be Receiving Big Push on SmackDown After Defeating John Cena at SummerSlam"_, no suggestion of AJ/Cena going to RAW.



The Boy Wonder said:


> The one lock is Seth Rollins being drafted on RAW. It's somewhat obvious they want to do a Rollins/HHH feud and for that to happen Stephanie would need to be involved.


Yeah, Rollins as Steph's first choice seems the most obvious and logical thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm tuning in but this RAW feels like a draft pre show.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Uff, i'd like to follows this whole wwe week live (raw+smackdown+battleground), but keep in mind that here in italy raw starts at 2am, smackdown at 2/3 am and the ppv around the same time as raw (unless is 4 hours).

For obvious reasons (8 hours of crappy product at night will drive everyone insane) i can't stay up for all 3 events so... what would you choose to watch LIVE?
The wwe title match tonight (if they really do it)?
The draft on smackdown?
The shield match at battleground?

Yeah i know, "tape everything and watch tomorrow", but withness something live has always had a better feeling.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ambrose vs. Rollins will kill me. :dive I can't take it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ironman Match said:


> For obvious reasons (8 hours of crappy product at night will drive everyone insane) i can't stay up for all 3 events so... what would you choose to watch LIVE?
> The wwe title match tonight (if they really do it)?
> The draft on smackdown?
> The shield match at battleground?
> ...


Well if it helps, I'm in the UK, so I have a similar problem. RAW, Draft and Battleground all start past Midnight which is really late. I'm going to watch RAW tomorrow taped after Work, because I can skip the filler mostly, and just watch the Title match, which will probably be the only thing worth watching. All this RAW is will be build-up to the Draft.

I'm going to be watching the Draft Live, and watching Battleground on the Monday. The Draft is something you should 100% watch Live IMO if you can, to avoid potentially getting the Draft picks spoiled, as it's going to be everywhere. I don't think Battleground is a show you'd go out of your way to watch Live, only the Shield Triple Threat is worth getting majorly hyped over.



NeyNey said:


> Ambrose vs. Rollins will kill me. :dive I can't take it.


I just hope it's a proper match, and no bullshit screwy shit happens. This is a PPV tier match on RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I just hope it's a proper match, and no bullshit screwy shit happens. This is a PPV tier match on RAW.


Well the most likely scenario is a DQ or double count out to leave things in a cliffhanger for the BG match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Well the most likely scenario is a DQ or double count out to leave things in a cliffhanger for the BG match.


Yeah, that's fine. Creates more hype/tension for BG. But I'm talking about it being cut short, or not happening at all. But I highly doubt thankfully as it's the only reason people are tuning in.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, that's fine. Creates more hype/tension for BG. But I'm talking about it being cut short, or not happening at all. But I highly doubt thankfully as it's the only reason people are tuning in.


Well since Reigns is still suspended he can't interfere with the match, so that's not happening. A far fetched scenario would be the Usos interfering on his behalf and ganging up on Rollins before the match or attacking him during the match to cause a DQ. There is some precedent for that considering that Jey Uso confronted Rollins and challenged him for a match on SmackDown some weeks ago for badmouthing Reigns.

But as I said, that's far fetched, match should happen normally and end up on the DQ or double count out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Just give me Goldberg. Is that too much to ask... :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want a Rollins Report on :brock


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing what Rollins and Ambrose can do in the main event of an otherwise lame duck RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> I want a Rollins Report on :brock


Oh it is coming...did you see the preview?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754437236297523200


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

EL SHIV said:


> I want a Rollins Report on


Same here. I honestly would like them to make every "Rollins Report" the same. That being Seth interviewing someone with cut responses. Brock has done enough of those that they could make it work with Seth asking the questions.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

The sole reason for anyone to watch tonight is for Ambrose vs Rollins, a matchup that has ALWAYS delivered. The promo between them last week gave this the big fight feel it deserves. I don't see there being a clear winner, though, which is fine imo. Leave us on a cliffhanger to raise anticipation for Battleground.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

GM selections will start the show.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Oh it is coming...did you see the preview?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754437236297523200


genius.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

This is from the WWE's official Twitter.

BREAKING: Tonight's #RAW will kick off with the reveal of the RAW & #SmackDown Live GMs! @stephMcMahon @ShaneMcMahon


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

:mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

Woo 30 min McMahon promo to kick off Raw. Fresh!

(interesting to see who the GM's will be though)


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*



CGS said:


> Woo 30 min McMahon promo to kick off Raw. Fresh!
> 
> (interesting to see who the GM's will be though)


It's a new era :vince5


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

Better than it closing the show i'd say.

Will be exciting to see either way though.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

Good to start with it. That is not deserving of a great expectation.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

Nice!

Maybe the Raw GM will work tonight too?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

Yay. The return of HHH and Daniel Bryan. Neither gets me excited as GM's.

What would I prefer? Stone Cold and Paul Heyman.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The segment will end with Daniel Bryan taunting the new RAW GM with YES chants.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Better than it closing the show i'd say.


Yeah better close the show on a high note with the title match. Wonder if some muppetry will be happening.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

Well we have to put up another McMahon trio segment but there is at least some intrigue with this one.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE RAW kicking off with announcement of GM's*

That's a fine way to drum up interest at the last moment. I'll be tuned in.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spoiler: Future SD GM Backstage at Raw



Former WWE World champion Daniel Bryan is backstage at Raw and is slated to appear on tonight's episode as well as tomorrow's Smackdown. The expectation is that Bryan will be Shane McMahon's Smackdown Live General Manager going forward, with that official announcement coming on Raw.

PWInsider.com noted over a week ago in the Elite section that Bryan was expected to return to WWE TV in that position.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think Jericho would make a good Raw GM. Probably be Triple H though. So exciting.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd be overjoyed if Bischoff is named the SmackDown Live general manager.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sadly, I don't see any way Bischoff is Smackdown's GM.

It's obvious that they are going full heel authority on RAW, and babyface authority on Smackdown.

To sell Smackdown to viewers, they will have Shane pick a babyface (Angle, Bryan) to be GM.

Steph, sadly will pick Hunter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Also something to think about,

RAW has the #1 pick.

Kayfabe, wouldn't Steph have to choose whoever the champion is as the #1 pick?

I just can't see Steph picking Ambrose #1.

Which has me thinking, would they really have a belt change tonight so a freshly made champ Seth Rollins can be the #1 pick?

Or are they going to treat the title like trash and have champ Ambrose be #3 or #4 pick behind Roman, Seth, and Cena? lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Also something to think about,
> 
> RAW has the #1 pick.
> 
> ...



^

That actually makes a lot of sense that I haven't really been thinking about. Wouldn't be surprised to see the Titles change hands now, I've just been assuming it would end without a clear winner, but they could also create some great tension between Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins by having Rollins win. Ambrose and Reigns will be desperate to retain what they lost, and Rollins will be a battling them both vying to make sure he remains as the Champion.

It's definitely really up in the air for how tonight and tomorrow will play out, they could go either way with it. It'd be stupid if the Champion doesn't get picked first.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Ironman Match said:


> Uff, i'd like to follows this whole wwe week live (raw+smackdown+battleground), but keep in mind that here in italy raw starts at 2am, smackdown at 2/3 am and the ppv around the same time as raw (unless is 4 hours).
> 
> For obvious reasons (8 hours of crappy product at night will drive everyone insane) i can't stay up for all 3 events so... what would you choose to watch LIVE?
> The wwe title match tonight (if they really do it)?
> ...


Go with the draft, it is the rarest of the three, spoilers will be everywhere the next day, and it's the most likely one to have surprises.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I will be watching both Raw and Smackdown this week. I never thought that day would come


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ellthom said:


> I will be watching both Raw and Smackdown this week. I never thought that day would come


Me too. I haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Also something to think about,
> 
> RAW has the #1 pick.
> 
> ...


Unless Steph picks Dean just because he has the championship, not cos she likes him. I could see her doing that to make sure the title is on Raw.

I'm mainly saying that cos I really really hope Dean doesn't lose tonight....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ellthom said:


> I will be watching both Raw and Smackdown this week. I never thought that day would come


Finally something will happen on Smackdown weekly that is worth talking about and actually impacts the product. It's been better than RAW for such a long time, but due to it being pre-recorded and barely affecting any storylines, what's even the point?

I'm so happy it finally has a place again.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Yay I've got my beers and I'm ready for a convoluted title change that derails and embarrasses everyone involved.

These are the nights that make it all worth while.

:rusevyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouldn't put it past Vince to put the title on Seth in hopes of popping a rating.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Seth will be the champ and the Authority will return i'm sure to claim RAW and create hostility between RAW and Smackdown..which will be the beginning of the RAW vs Smackdown story. OH BOY OH BOY..watching all 3 hours live tonight and not on the DVR...can't miss this


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Triple H vs Daniel Bryan, the renewal of the old rivalry. This time as opposing GMs. Gonna be nice.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*But I might still be out Pokemon hunting.. I dunno.*


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *But I might still be out Pokemon hunting.. I dunno.*


I can't find pikachu :crying:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> I can't find pikachu :crying:


Behind you.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Triple H as Raw GM to freshen things up :kobelol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Authority vs Yes Movement..hey it brought records of all different feats to the company in the past!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tonight's Raw seems kinda must see :draper2


then again i've been drinking so just ignore what I just wrote :draper2


----------



## cmpunk122 (Jul 18, 2016)

Seth will be number 1 pick for raw ambrose smackdown and finn balor will also hopefully go to smackdown and challenge for wwe championship.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Also something to think about,
> 
> RAW has the #1 pick.
> 
> ...


Not if Steph assumes Rollins will win the title back at battleground. The brandsplit doesn't officially begin until after the PPV. So why would she draft Ambrose #1 if she thinks he will lose on Sunday?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I know we are still about an hour and half away, but good evening to you gents. Should be a good RAW (at least I can hope).


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

We know it's going to be Bryan for SD. I sure hope Kane isn't selected as the RAW GM. If not him it will most likely be someone that history with Bryan. 

I predict Stephanie will make her choice first. Shane will select Bryan and he will do the YES chant in Steph's face to end the segment.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

STING for raw GM!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wish I didn't have to wake up early tomorrow. :zayn3

Anyone want to switch timezones real quick?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We know it's going to be Bryan for SD. I sure hope Kane isn't selected as the RAW GM. If not him it will most likely be someone that history with Bryan.
> 
> I predict Stephanie will make her choice first. Shane will select Bryan and he will do the YES chant in Steph's face to end the segment.


A name that I am surprised hasn't been mentioned yet is Shawn Michaels. I can see Steph picking him considering he is her husband's best friend. And he also has history with Bryan. Also it could add to future conflict between he and HHH if he ends up in a disagreement with Steph.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> A name that I am surprised hasn't been mentioned yet is Shawn Michaels. I can see Steph picking him considering he is her husband's best friend. And he also has history with Bryan. Also it could add to future conflict between he and HHH if he ends up in a disagreement with Steph.


Shawn Michaels as RAW's GM going with Rollins as his first pick...:banderas


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

You want a new era you're gonna get one tonight https://youtu.be/z9Jq3pX0fPs?t=4m33s


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

It's going to be the GOAT GM Mike Abemle... sorry Mike Adamle


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Triple H is obviously Raw GM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish Angle were RAW GM, but that's a pipe dream.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see the CB when Ambrose loses the belt tonight. :maisie


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I wanna see how people would react if the rumors about Brock at the draft tomorrow are true.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol Last week's Rollins Report clip on preshow. Loved that segment.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

My prediction:

*#1 - Raw - Rollins
#2 - SD - Ambrose
#3 - Raw - Cena
#4 - SD - Reigns
#5 - Raw - Lesnar*

After that I got no clue.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What are :brock and







doing in The Phantom Zone?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh would you look at that. A clusterfuck.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

My body is ready for this shit!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

HHH isn't gonna help bring folks to watch. Besides he's COO, why would he demote himself to GM?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> :lol Last week's Rollins Report clip on preshow. Loved that segment.


Damn, missed it  Did they show it in full?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I wouldn't mind seeing Seth on a separate brand than Ambrose and Reigns. Would be nice to see him feud with other people outside the Shield. But I feel after the last few weeks, they're building Rollins & Reigns to run Raw.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

booker T buried Eric bischoff on the preshow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Damn, missed it  Did they show it in full?


It was only a few seconds then they transitioned to Seth/Dean from last week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> But I feel after the last few weeks, they're building Rollins & Reigns to run Raw.


They have definitely been planting the seeds for a long term feud between Rollins and Reigns post-Battleground so I can see them going to the same brand.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

is it pretty much confirmed haitch will be gm for raw? I mean if so, all the nxt guys are going to end up on raw so, you know.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> My prediction:
> 
> *#1 - Raw - Rollins
> #2 - SD - Ambrose
> ...


No Styles, no intrigue at the top.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can have the Usos, Booker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> You can have the Usos, Booker.


Yeah I don't see how he went with the crayola twins :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Starbuck said:


> My prediction:
> 
> *#1 - Raw - Rollins
> #2 - SD - Ambrose
> ...


Lesnar in the top 5? I don't think so. Not anymore.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> You can have the Usos, Booker.


He literally compared The Usos to sports dynasties. :HA


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MULTI-MAN TAG TEAM MATCHES on RAW! 

YES! Prayers answered!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not sure, from a kayfabe perspective, why you wouldn't pick the WWE champion as the first overall pick.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn 12 men tag team match


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*About to watch RAW live for the first time in months. Think it's the first time this year. 
Let's hope it is worth it folks. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A 12 man tag? *DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!* :evilmatt


----------



## NessTyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Did they say who will compete in the 12-man tag?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Broken Matt to appear to call out Brother Bray:evilmatt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NessTyre said:


> Did they say who will compete in the 12-man tag?


New Day, Enzo/Cass and Cena vs The Club and The Wyatts


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

NessTyre said:


> Did they say who will compete in the 12-man tag?


New Day, Enzo & Cass, and Cena vs. Wyatts and The Club


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"We are about to split the roster in 2 because we have so much creative ideas!

Before that, 12 man match!" :vince$


----------



## NessTyre (Jun 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> New Day, Enzo/Cass and Cena vs The Club and The Wyatts


That is star power in the same ring if I ever seen some.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darren Young vs Del Rio


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

inb4 da gawd Roman Reigns interferes in the title match and lays everyone to waste.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perro losing to DY will be amusing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booker just mentioned punk/gall?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, it's about that time.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

And here we go.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Tonight is the night!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

An opening McMahon promo. That's innovative.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:buffer


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully this is the last time we have to hear that Raw theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are drafting tag teams as a team good

Also shouldnt raw get three pics to SD 2 sine Raw is three hours


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy Tits Batman!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Predictions...

Steph's GM = Triple H
Shane's GM = Daniel Bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Providence is where Bryan got THE GOAT reaction by turning on Bray. :yes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I feel slow, I though the draft was today.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ching ching!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lol Troll'o'Mac*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm curious who the GM's are. I would be honestly surprised if Bryan is on SD, he doesn't come across as wanting to be involved for a long period of time unless he's wrestling.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR MCMAHONS!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw!!!! =)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

my first raw in 4 years

first live raw in 6 years

lets go


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SmackDown already getting bitchslapped in the draft and it hasn't even happened yet. :ti


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I feel slow, I though the draft was today.


I thought Battleground was last night...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid spoilers RAW get first pick = Rollins winning the title later tonight , that Steph first pick


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

15 years ago in this arena on this night the old Stone Cold returned.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Hopefully this is the last time we have to hear that Raw theme.


they should bring back that union underground song


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph looks like she got Botox or something


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shane needs a Just For Men endorsement.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

oh god a mcmahon opening segment

is this 1999 ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Monday Night McMahon :vince3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie will always be superior to Shane.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

lol @ steph's mockery of shane's pandering


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

* Steph tho :yum: *


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Is Linda McMahon eligible to be drafted?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

holyyyy born with testicles joke batman!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Is Steph a feminist?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lady balls


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph with that Ass. She must squat good.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Talking bout balls and shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to get Lady Balls trendy to sell merch. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope see Maryse and Miz drafted to Brazzers


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Father Ted said:


> my first raw in 4 years
> 
> first live raw in 6 years
> 
> lets go



regretting it yet?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

TOLD YOU THERE IS A CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISION DAMMIT!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have to admit that Steph is sexier the bitchier she is.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Steph is already shitting on her brother.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good to see raw get the CW division since its three hours


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

What!?!? Cruiserweigth Divisoin!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cruder weight division baby. New title please.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Cruiserweight division!!!!!!! Damn, I got hyped.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph with the Lady Balls quote! She is finally embracing her trannyness! Cheers Steph, Cheers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cruiserweight division on Raw yes:mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW with Roman and the small guy division.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> I thought Battleground was last night...


We're both all off :lol :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie's dress is cute tonight some nights she dresses really well and other nights not so much.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

T0M said:


> Is Steph a feminist?


She thinks that she is
But she never helps the women's division
She only wants to be credited..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph going to be doing that Walk of Shame the morning after the Draft.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cruserweight Title back on Raw!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cruiserweights on Raw? Please let the Women be on Smackdown!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Steph with them nasty lady balls :eva3


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

shane looks real puffy in the face,


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

75% of the roster is gonna be in the cruiserweight division :booklel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MIck Foley, well better than HHH


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

MICK FOLEY?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

FOLEY!?! OMG


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

MICK FOLEY!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley not HHH.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OH SHIT! FOLEY!?*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHATTT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did not see Foley coming...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fucking Foley!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mick! Well done Steph!!!!!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I respect Foley's career...but really?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Foley? Well thats a let down :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Foley is a twat, Raw can fuck off next week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Foley with that heel turn.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL FOLEY

TRASH DECISION


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm surprised ngl.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy shit, Foley!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph pick Foley?! I didn't see that coming :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph will fire Foley by the end of the year:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I was expecting HHH so color me surprised.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What?! No HHH?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Foley? Yawn.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh crap

c'mon


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Shane's been crumbling on the mic in this segment.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

This can be a very good RAW if there gonna drop bombs like this.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good, Foley is good.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Cruiserweight division on Raw yes:mark: :mark:


I'm hyped about this too especially with the talent they have in the Cruiserweight Classic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> 75% of the roster is gonna be in the cruiserweight division :booklel


The weight limit will be 205 so probably all the guys from the CW classic then guys like Balor, Itami and a few from NXT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jeez, he looks even more like a hobo than he usally does with that grey beard :lol*


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Random pick! Didn't see it coming. For sure thought it would be HHH. Interesting.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm cool with Foley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wasn't expecting that. Thought it'd be a heel.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Will we see Noelle Foley on RAW soon?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Could you imagine the burial a wrestler would get if they spent their promo interrupting people. Stephanie is constantly playing that game kids play where they try to be the one that claps last.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

So.. kayfabe wise how does this work? Steph is a heel and hires a massive face Gm?

This is like Shane appointing triple h for smackdown...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

It's 1999 all over again


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

His son is on creative isn't he? Interesting.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I'm glad Steph didn't pick Triple H, but at the same time, I'm a bit disappointed at Steph's actual pick :lol


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Did not see that coming at all..WOW. Gonna love seeing Foley every week, Raw may be the show i watch more, with Foley and the Crusierweight division...damn, smackdown gonna have to work


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

bet its a swerve and foley is fired before the end of the show


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Was hoping for Bischoff.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why are you guys dissing my man? He's awesome.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Santa Foley...Well, I do like this choice.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mick "I'll say anything for a WWE dollar!" Foley


----------



## BadmanThickness (Jul 18, 2016)

Hopefully I can make it past 30 minutes of this shit this time.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Mick looks like he lost some weight :wow

Good for him


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mick Foley is awesome!!! Foley! Foley! Foley! :smile2:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't tell me Steph had to remind Mick what his lines were.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What did Shane do before the show to be sweating like he's in Africa?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucking beard though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boo Foley for fake ending WCW.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

With the CW title on Raw probably Miz, Lucha, Vaudevillains, Dolph and Enzo will stay there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I bet SD will get all the older stars to boost ratings like Cena, Orton, AJ, Sheamus, etc and Raw will get the new stars like Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Balor etc


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Steph helping Foley with his lines? :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mick Foley can't even remember his lines. Should have had Sting as GM instead.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

the grey in the beard makes him look a bit like zeb coltier


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Have a nice day!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Daniel Bryan is the GM of Smackdown.

I also hope Mick Foley poses nude soon.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What's Robinson Crusoe doing on Raw!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

In kayfabe world why would Foley accept working for a heel McMahon?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

oh god get over it it's been 15 years since it died


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Bryan Incoming?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If they let the Cruiserweights go like they do in the CWC and more specifically back in the days of Nitro, this would be a great asset for Monday Night RAW. Let's not do some stupid shit like a woman or a dwarf becoming a champion. 

No offense to little people and/or women.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just bring out the dirty Yes Man already!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully Foley turns heel. I hate face Foley.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DB


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How will the marks take to the Cruiserweight division being on RAW? The Smarkbusters are probably cursing the ceiling right about now.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The place is gonna blow up if it's Bryan...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

"New era"... Foley as Authority figure.........We seen this before.......17 years ago.......... prob 1/3 of your audience is wondering who the hell is this old man in the flannel shirt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 Hobos as GMs. Only in WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please be Daniel Bryan


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

So an old guy who looks like a hobo, always makes everything about himself and has average mic skills is the face of the brand to appeal to millennials?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniels?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Mick Foley beat WCW? Fill me in I certainly haven't heard this story before.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OOFFFF


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So both GMs have their monster beards :lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Daniel Bryan can fuck off if it leads to appearances from whichever Bella he's banging.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Worst troll ever if it isn't Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Lloyd Boner :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy fucking pop :mark:

DBRY!!! :mark:*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bryan? Wow I'm surprised. Meh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:yes :mark: :yes :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I did mention Daniel Bryan in last week's Raw thread. lol*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Even Bryan cannot save this shitfest


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Da GOAT is back!!!!! :mark:


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I knew it already, but goddamn...Bryan as SD GM. Hearing his music still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Hopefully Foley turns heel. I hate face Foley.


He was great as GM the first time


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice suit Bryan. Looking the part.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Still the most over wrestler on planet earth. My god.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Bryan back on TV? Sounds too good to be true. Let's see what happens tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

apparently the requirement to be GM is to be retired and have a beard


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is a terrible GM choice.

He's going to be a goofy, bland babyface GM with no charisma.

Bischoff >>>>>>> These 2 choices.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Two good GM choices.:mark:

Off to a good start.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The "overness" is back to WWE RAW.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, infront of Foley, Bryan looks like the most well-groomed guy in the world. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I remember the days on the forum where people said Bryan wasn't over. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Still more over than the entire current active roster :lol*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Smackdown needs its own exclusive division too. I say give them the Tag Team Division.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Daniel please don't cry. I can't deal.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG 
thank god
RIP Raw
SD only for me from now on


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

that noise tho


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I really don't see the GM concept lasting too long. Also, two babyface GM's?...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

YES!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

infidel said:


> regretting it yet?


Almost


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Good to see him and you can see he misses the business


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

B Show GM, more over than Roman. :heston


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This motherfucker right here!!!
:yes


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Feels so good to hear that theme again :yes


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Two babyface GM running each show, Let me guess Rollins feud with Foley on RAW, Owens feud with Bryan on Smackdown


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Daniel Bryan is a terrible GM choice.
> 
> He's going to be a goofy, bland babyface GM with no charisma.
> 
> Bischoff >>>>>>> These 2 choices.


Goofy and bland is WWE's calling card these days.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

So predictable. Foley and Bryan? Mehhhhh. Give me Stone Cold and Bischoff.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I remember the days on the forum where people said Bryan wasn't over. :lol


Oh, you didn't know? The Yes chant is over, not Bryan.

:troll


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Bryan is back and with a injury on his neck


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

infidel said:


> apparently the requirement to be GM is to be retired and have a beard


And don't forget the head injuries/ memory loss. I'm probably going to get shot for this, but I really don't care about Bryan. I just don't care.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:bryan YES!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! So excited to watch Smackdown now!!!!! I missed Daniel Bryan alot!!! So many exclamation points lol!!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ChicagoFit said:


> So an old guy who looks like a hobo, always makes everything about himself and has average mic skills is the face of the brand to appeal to millennials?


Not the best choice, but Foley has far better than average mic skills. Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I hope this means we wont have to see Shane and Steph for a few months. Especially Shane.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LMAO mick looks butthurt at the "more popular than foley" line


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Foley should have some self respect and see a stylist


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone talking crap about Bryan as SD GM is a clown. Seriously, fucking clown shoes.

Bryan will always be over.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Still the most over guy on the whole damn show


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was great as GM the first time


We'll see. I don't want to see the Cheap pop Foley we've seen the last several years.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

STOP INTERRUPTING BITCH


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> B Show GM, more over than Roman. :heston


He's more over than anyone in the company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It would have made more sense to have Shane on Raw with the CW especially with DB being the GM.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ChicagoFit said:


> Foley should have some self respect and see a stylist


He will be growing out in time for Christmas.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Would like Bryan to turn heel, after all the acknowledgement over the big face pops he's getting, just to see the outrage on here.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus, now he's gonna make us cry again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Would've rather have Hogan than either of these two, with all respect


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

This confirms Cena on RAW?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The "overness" is back to WWE RAW.


Give it time and that will change.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We want Angle and Bischoff.

Not 2 B players.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The GM is more over than any of his wrestlers. :bryanlol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

How long does everyone think it will take for Shane to turn heel on Bryan in the future?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Great opening segment, so fucking hyped for the brand split.

Even more hyped about the draft tomorrow.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Foley looks a little salty at this Bryan love-fest from the fans.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

smackdown only for me

raw feels like a retread from 15 years ago


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This. Man. Is. Over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> We'll see. I don't want to see the Cheap pop Foley we've seen the last several years.


Yeah I agree, I just want to see him in those funny back stage segments.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> The GM is more over than any of his wrestlers. :bryanlol


Which may actually prove to be a problem in the show. I am not sure him being the GM is a good thing honestly.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> He will be growing out in time for Christmas.


I don't have an issue with the beard, it's that he dressed like it's laundry day every day. It's sad.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Just shows D Bryan is one of the best babyfaces of all time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan is truly one of the greats. DANIEL BRYAN FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Foley and Bryan both sounding they're selling themselves in interviews, after they've both been given the jobs.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd love Stone Cold to come out and stunner everyone in the ring. Vince comes out and names Stone Cold the new COO in a massive swerve.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bryan is boring the shit out of me already


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

at least something to watch


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Foley looks a little salty at this Bryan love-fest from the fans.


maybe lol


he mostly just looks super confused


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

If only Punk were the GM

:vince2


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you guys think Angle would have gotten a bigger pop than Bryan?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why would a heel like Stephanie make Foley the GM?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

As I said earlier...too many clown shoes in this thread talking bad about Bryan.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

If Stephanie was smart she'd fire Foley right now and reveal her real GM


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy fuck, get Stephanie off of my goddamn TV screen.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shane :ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is legit a fucking douchebag. Holy hell.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've liked this segment so far to be honest.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph is 100% right about the sweating, though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its really sad how much they wasted Daniel Bryan when he was healthy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We could have got this:

:risingangle


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph bringing up Shane's sweating :lol

It has been really noticeable.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Bryan's hairline has shrinked to Ambrose levels. In such a short time. Age really catches up to you fast.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie stop fucking talking, holy shit.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

What a shitty segment. I've lost all hope already.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Shane/Steph dynamic is fucking creepy.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fucking hell, once or twice is okay, but Stephanie always overtalking people on promos starts to get annoying. :no:*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Foley and Bryan D as the GMs is awesome by me. :sk

But :chlol at the cruiserweight division coming back and being on RAW no less. Good luck making that shit not wind up irrelevant in a year.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol steph

lol foley

lol cripple h


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think Foley lasts a month before Steph fires him :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wwf said:


> Do you guys think Angle would have gotten a bigger pop than Bryan?


No, because Bryan is much more of a recent phenomenon


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Corporate Bryan, Vince is such a ironic douche.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Daniel Bryan is the new SD GM!!!! :mark: :mark: :yes :yes :yes :yes*_


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stephanie is the worst thing I've ever seen on television.

I'd rather watch Russo shove Sunny's dildo up Judy Bagwell's asshole than have to listen to Stephanie try to be funny.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

12 man tag team now now ? enough of this !


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I really don't see the GM concept lasting too long. Also, two babyface GM's?...


I could see Foley turning heel.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ChicagoFit said:


> I don't have an issue with the beard, it's that he dressed like it's laundry day every day. It's sad.


It is more sad that you are judging him based on him straight up wearing his old gear.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Holy hell these repetitive matches.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I hope we have one more Ziggler vs Corbyn match before the draft. I'm sure we all have a favourite previous classic between the two.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

DGenerationMC said:


> I don't think Foley lasts a month before Steph fires him :lol


I sure hope so. The man is a legend, but has no relevance in this situation.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

If Raw didn't have that cruiserweight division then nobody would ever watch it again


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

OK, settle down now.

Now look at this in a creative way.

What can Daniel Bryan bring to a GM role outside of just smiling backstage and announcing matches that doesn't favor heels?

Boring choice. Just watch.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy..pointless 12 man tag team match....

Zayn/Cesaro vs Owens/Jericho....haven't we seen this already or am I having an acid flashback?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Fans of one show cheering the GM of the newly competing show. Very few can pull that off and Daniel Bryan is one of them. Wow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How many tag matches are we getting tonight FFS


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

That Seth Rollins MITB Cashin in at Mania was the best live moment I've ever experienced


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

They had to combine Cesaro, Zayn, Owens and Jericho one last time, they just had to... :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Smackdown is going to be better than Raw even with the cruiserweight division on Raw. WWE has to prove that they are serious about this division and it won't turn into the BS it was during the last few years of the division's existence in the past.

That 12 man tag sounds like such a cluster.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So the winner of the 12 man tag teams will compete in a 6 to survive match eh.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Why would a heel like Stephanie make Foley the GM?


giving the 'plebs' what they want, or what she thinks they want...being a condescending heel i guess


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

-***** Italiano- said:


> If Raw didn't have that cruiserweight division then nobody would ever watch it again


All depends who they get. If they get Rollins, Ambrose, Owens, Balor, Nakaura, and the CW then it will be worth watching


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Why won't the Cruiserweight division be on the show with Daniel Bryan? He is a commentator of the CWC.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> No, because Bryan is much more of a recent phenomenon


Bryan is probably the only guy on the roster who could match a good nostalgia pop.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fpalm give over, The Shield broke up over 2 years ago


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I could see Foley turning heel.


Maybe. I feel like Vince is so afraid to turn people these days, so I wouldn't get my hopes up. It wouldn't surprise me if Stephanie fires him down the road though.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Why would a heel like Stephanie make Foley the GM?


Because the storyline is that they're competing to make there show the most popular show between the two. Which is why she has to get someone popular like Foley to run the show than a major heel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> I'd love Stone Cold to come out and stunner everyone in the ring. Vince comes out and names Stone Cold the new COO in a massive swerve.


I guess you could say it was a Russo like Swerve lol :russo


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> Holy hell these repetitive matches.


Wait til after the draft. It's gonna get worse.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I enjoyed that. It was nice to hear a crowd actually react the way they were intended to.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Itami and Ibushi to be 'Cruiserweight' jobbers on RAW in the future. So awesome........


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> I'd rather watch Russo shove Sunny's dildo up Judy Bagwell's asshole than have to listen to Stephanie try to be funny.


:ha


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> OK, settle down now.
> 
> Now look at this in a creative way.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not too convinced either. I hope they do have some interesting things planned for him, because his character doesn't suit the role of a gm at all.
Also, you can pretty much expect Foley to get kicked out and replaced by Triple H. No way we're going to get two babyfaces GMs.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> How many tag matches are we getting tonight FFS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> How long does everyone think it will take for Shane to turn heel on Bryan in the future?


Agreed. Shane is a natural heel


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

So, wait, is SD going to be getting any exclusive division of its own? Or is that just RAW?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bryan and Foley are both terrible selections to be GMs. Foley even more so. What is even stranger is that have have chosen a long time fan favourite face to Run Stephs Raw. They really have not got a clue wtf they are doing


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> What a shitty segment. I've lost all hope already.


They just have no clue: Cruiserweight division as Raw-exclusive with a guy who doesn't know what a cruiserweight is as GM. While Smackdown gets a guy who could have really nurtured that cruiserweight talent as GM.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Why won't the Cruiserweight division be on the show with Daniel Bryan? He is a commentator of the CWC.


Because Raw is three hours long. No way would Steph make Bryan the GM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Bryan is boring the shit out of me already


He's going to reach Teddy Long levels. Watch.

At least Foley has some Charisma to pull off a non wrestling role.

Bryan is not Punk. He's not going to entertain by just talking backstage on Smackdown.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Wait til after the draft. It's gonna get worse.


Actually, it depends. I hope it makes it easier for the wrestlers to get more promo time (or even better, backstage segments) as opposed to mindless wrestling. They need to make us care again about lower or mid card matches.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Daniel Bryan as Smackdown GM is a good idea, he is still on the payroll and still over, it would be retarded to not used that to elevate Smackdown status.

BUT Mick Foley as RAW GM to me is a terrible idea, yes Foley was fun back in the late 90s and early 00s but in 2016 he is nothing but an nostalgia act, I hope he is used as a transition GM until they find someone better for the job.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Solf said:


> Yeah, I'm not too convinced either. I hope they do have some interesting things planned for him, because his character doesn't suit the role of a gm at all.
> Also, you can pretty much expect Foley to get kicked out and replaced by Triple H. No way we're going to get two babyfaces GMs.


If Foley does end up getting fired, I would love Eric Bischoff be the GM.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

T0M said:


> Bryan is probably the only guy on the roster who could match a good nostalgia pop.


Yeah, he was very over in the relatively recent past so the fans know him, but he's been gone long enough to be missed so nostalgia adds to his pop too.

I think a decent percentage of the standard WWE crowd wouldn't know who Angle is, although I could be wrong about that...it has been like a decade since he left.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

They're crazy if they are actually going to split up the women and tag divsions. Just make the women exclusive to RAW and the tag division to Smackdown ffs.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Mick Foley doesn't have to listen to Stephanie though 100% of the time..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Why won't the Cruiserweight division be on the show with Daniel Bryan? He is a commentator of the CWC.


It would have made more sense, but WWE wants them on Monday.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

win owens win


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are the pay-per-views gonna be separate like the last draft? What are they gonna do about the titles?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole, JBL, and other Cole to call Cruiserweight matches. :heston


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Gift of Jericho. Drink it in Jerichoholics.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Am I the only one that loses my appetite every time I see Foley? *


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there even a chance of Owens/Y2J winning this?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's going to reach Teddy Long levels. Watch.
> 
> At least Foley has some Charisma to pull off a non wrestling role.
> 
> Bryan is not Punk. He's not going to entertain by just talking backstage on Smackdown.


Agree 100% about Bryan. The whole underdog gimmick has no place as a GM and he has never been particular good on the mic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb getting a cup in order to drink in the gift of Jericho :y2j


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like Zayn and Owens will be on different brands.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Why won't the Cruiserweight division be on the show with Daniel Bryan? He is a commentator of the CWC.


Raw gotta fill up those 3 hours.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cruiserweights exclusively on RAW with the World's Foremost Twat, eh? Well don't that just fucking figure. This is WWE all over. On the rare occasion they do get something right, there's a heavy price to pay for it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit, it just crossed my mind that Ambrose might actually lose tonight and get drafted tomorrow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry but I cannot take guys seriously who wear flat caps


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

promo during an entrance in a picture and picture as well as fun facts of a wrestler..are we witnessing new additions to the show?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The Cesaro section sees to be shrinking every week...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sami is one of my favorites and I like them bringing back talking head promos, but Sami Zayn and a talking head promo mix like oil and water.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> All depends who they get. If they get Rollins, Ambrose, Owens, Balor, Nakaura, and the CW then it will be worth watching


I'd consider missing out on some of my favourites to avoid ever hearing Stephanie talk ever again.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Attention Providence readers: Sammi will be driving Uber following his match tonight. So if you need a ride, I'm sure he'd appreciate the extra income.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's going to reach Teddy Long levels. Watch.
> 
> At least Foley has some Charisma to pull off a non wrestling role.
> 
> Bryan is not Punk. He's not going to entertain by just talking backstage on Smackdown.


Some of Bryans best work was backstage during the hell no run...


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Cesaro's entrance doesn't tally with his in-ring style. His entrance makes him look like a smug heel, but he's a generic face in the ring.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So now you know everybody under 225 pounds will end up on RAW to be a cruiserweight


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> brb getting a cup in order to drink in the gift of Jericho :y2j


drink it in mannnnn :strong


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is Mick a heel? Anyone figured this out yet?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Looks like Zayn and Owens will be on different brands.


"it may be the last time.." :cole


----------



## BadmanThickness (Jul 18, 2016)

horrible start to the show.......


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Disappointed with the GM selections.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So Bryan is on SD. Mauro calls the action on SD. 

Yet, the cruiserweight division is exclusive to Raw. 

Great fucking job thus far.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wait where did everyone hear that RAW was getting a cruiserweight division?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Foley is a really interesting choice as RAW general manager. I always liked him, though. Happy to see him back on my TV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hawkke said:


> Why is Mick a heel? Anyone figured this out yet?


He's not a heel. This is the catch. Eventually Steph is going to get annoyed with him, fire him and replace him with a heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see Cole and JBL try to call the Cruiserweight matches.

:ha


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> So now you know everybody under 225 pounds will end up on RAW to be a cruiserweight


Cw limit in WWE is now 205lbs


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sami and Kevin are gonna feud for years to come every time they fight they say it supposed to be the last time and then it isn't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> Some of Bryans best work was backstage during the hell no run...


As a talent though. He's going to have to perform as someone that needs to put over the talent, either as a heel or babyface.

To me, Bryan is just going to goofy smile his way through Smackdown, have no creative feuds with the heel talent other than fucking them over.

Bischoff would have added so much to a show as GM for example.

Bryan as GM is for a weekly pop.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Wait where did everyone hear that RAW was getting a cruiserweight division?


The last with the mic said it in the ring


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I already want to leave and go get ice cream f this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Are the pay-per-views gonna be separate like the last draft? What are they gonna do about the titles?


PPVs have been confirmed to be brand exclusive and the announcement of the cruiserweight division coming back and being exclusive to RAW is further proof that titles will be brand exclusive as well.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't wait to see Cole and JBL try to call the Cruiserweight matches.
> 
> :ha


JBL will bury it within minutes of the first match and Cole will just call every move "flips" and "throws". I guarantee it.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Wait where did everyone hear that RAW was getting a cruiserweight division?



:jet5

..cuz Stephanie said so


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

That moment you realize the awful Just For Men hair dye commercial is more entertaining than anything WWE has done today...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hopefully Foley last until next Monday where HHH comes back, fires him within the opening segment, and "I'm BACKKKK!" hits.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Foley GM of Raw?

lol 

I just can't ...


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> So now you know everybody under 225 pounds will end up on RAW to be a cruiserweight


Doubt it tbh, Neville, Kalisto and possibly Aries will end up on RAW in the cruiserweight divsion and then they'll just hire a whole bunch of the CWC guys and debut with next to no storylines or characters besides being good wrestlers.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This brand thing is already turning into worse than the McMahon vs McMahon shit-a-thon we thought it would be, and it hasn't even happened yet. Way to fuck up a wet dream, WWE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

1. I'm actually making PLANS to watch Smackdown tomorrow night rather than just sometimes ending up watching due to nothing else on.

2. The Cruiserweight Division, if done well, will have me looking forward to Raw...for a change. They should devote the entire first hour to this and new wrestlers...now where have I seen this idea before?...oh yeah, somewhere in one of my long posts too long for most to read.

3. I'm dead sure they'll blow it.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Is anyone else's USA jacked up and RAW is in Spanish on Xfinity cable?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Bryan eventually going heel. He can def. do heel promos well.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Has Cedric Alexander been given a contract?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> PPVs have been confirmed to be brand exclusive and the announcement of the cruiserweight division coming back and being exclusive to RAW is further proof that titles will be brand exclusive as well.


Thanks for letting me know :smile2: I'm excited for the draft I wonder if they will bring back the cruiserweight title then?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I got tickets to Night of Champions! or is it..Clash of Champions now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hopefully Foley last until next Monday where HHH comes back, fires him within the opening segment, and "I'm BACKKKK!" hits.


Bischoff would've been great. But of course, that wouldn't happen. It's too good of an idea.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

T0M said:


> JBL will bury it within minutes of the first match and Cole will just call every move "flips" and "throws". I guarantee it.


Here's hoping they get drafted to just inside the gravity well of a black hole


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

validreasoning said:


> Cw limit in WWE is now 205lbs


205 damn



Abisial said:


> Wait where did everyone hear that RAW was getting a cruiserweight division?


Look at the small guy in the current roster and NXT those guys will end up on RAW


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hopefully Foley last until next Monday where HHH comes back, fires him within the opening segment, and "I'm BACKKKK!" hits.


And then pedigrees him off the titantron.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

if smackdown get cena and raw is full of vanilla midget matches

raw will get beat in the ratings


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


>


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens being the GOAT heel as usual.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ronzilla said:


> drink it in mannnnn :strong












And have some rep. :cozy


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Late to join ya'll this evening but Im glad Foley is one of the GMs. A great comedic run as commissioner and most importantly Mick Foley's character/work on the stick has always been among the tops in the industry and as a wrestler there arguably has been no better in history at getting something out of a guy in a Foley feud that wasn't there previously or had stalled and with this group of high potential wrestlers that are green to the limelight and don't get consistently good writing: that can be quite a valuable asset.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just realized that Battleground is really soon so I went to Wikipedia to check out the card because I clearly pushed most of it out of my mind. Holy shit do I not give a fuck about most of these matches. Darren Young? Hahaha


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> :jet5
> 
> ..cuz Stephanie said so


Ah, I tuned in a few minutes late.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was hoping Eric Bischoff would be a GM but I guess not. =(


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

McGee said:


> Is anyone else's USA jacked up and RAW is in Spanish on Xfinity cable?


I think squirrels are eating your cable lines bra


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks for letting me know :smile2: I'm excited for the draft I wonder if they will bring back the cruiserweight title then?


Most likely they will


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol KO's thumbs up to the camera was better than the opening segment.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

lol that thumbs up after the kick....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Brand split is:

RAW: Roman with Foley on his knees, and vanilla midgets all over to not threaten the Roman Empire's push.

Smackdown: Everybody else.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> I wouldn't mind Bryan eventually going heel. He can def. do heel promos well.


Let WM17 be a reminder to why this is a bad idea.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

McGee said:


> Is anyone else's USA jacked up and RAW is in Spanish on Xfinity cable?


Zika virus confirmed. Good luck @McGee Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks for letting me know :smile2: I'm excited for the draft I wonder if they will bring back the cruiserweight title then?


You're welcome. :sk And yeah, an entire division will definitely have a championship for it.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

once again with the uppercut


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought the draft was tonight. Fuck, fuck, fuck. Fuck! And it's Zayn and Owens wrestling for the 1000th time this year. Fucking shoot this dead horse in the head and throw it into Mt. Doom.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If Dean goes to SD, he drops the belt at BG I bet so it goes to RAW.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> As a talent though. He's going to have to perform as someone that needs to put over the talent, either as a heel or babyface.
> 
> To me, Bryan is just going to goofy smile his way through Smackdown, have no creative feuds with the heel talent other than fucking them over.
> 
> ...


Raw and SD should be about the wrestlers not the gms though

Regal plays that role well on nxt without much fuss and is rarely seen unless its a contract signing or to defuse a situation. Both Bryan and Foley should be background character not the show written around them

As for Bischoff we saw that for years and at the end he was only there so Vince could make fun of him. Shane picking Bischoff would just lead to Bischoff vs Stephanie angle again from 2002 which was not good first time


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I keep trying to fast forward lol 

doh.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Father Ted said:


> if smackdown get cena and raw is full of vanilla midget matches
> 
> raw will get beat in the ratings


Which is why it needs past stars, especially Goldberg.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro is just uppercut spam and the same spots in all his matches, would be nice to see him get less formulaic.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone else notice the in the graphic for the title match tonight the belt now says "WWE Champion" as opposed to "WWE World Heavyweight Champion"? Presume the new belt for SD will be officially unveiled tomorrow night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro is excellence. Give him a run.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> I thought the draft was tonight. Fuck, fuck, fuck. Fuck! And it's Zayn and Owens wrestling for the 1000th time this year. Fucking shoot this dead horse in the head and throw it into Mt. Doom.


At least their matches are always top notch. Give me Zayn vs Owens for the 100th time than Ziggler vs Corbin for the 100th


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Most likely they will


I hope so even though hornswoggle ruined it years ago I think they could bring prestige back to the title if they do it right.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

McGee said:


> Is anyone else's USA jacked up and RAW is in Spanish on Xfinity cable?




Someone accidentally pressed the SAP button? :evans


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> Anyone else notice the in the graphic for the title match tonight the belt now says "WWE Champion" as opposed to "WWE World Heavyweight Champion"? Presume the new belt for SD will be officially unveiled tomorrow night.


They've been calling it that for a while now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Something I just thought of, Dean’s chances of winning just went way up. Because while Stephanie wouldn’t want to draft Ambrose, Foley would. So there is a much better chance that Ambrose walks away with the title tonight. 

Either way I was picking a no decision but my 2nd option was a Seth win so he could be the #1 draft pick for Raw.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

McGee said:


> Is anyone else's USA jacked up and RAW is in Spanish on Xfinity cable?


My glitch is more intense. It's in Mandarin and everybody is naked. Wait...I'm watching something else...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I am so tired of seeing Zayn vs Owens, MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I know I should be sick of those hockey punches by now.... but I'm not


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Anyone else notice the in the graphic for the title match tonight the belt now says "WWE Champion" as opposed to "WWE World Heavyweight Champion"? Presume the new belt for SD will be officially unveiled tomorrow night.


They have been calling it the WWE title since the brand split was announced a few weeks ago


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Raw and SD should be about the wrestlers not the gms though
> 
> Regal plays that role well on nxt without much fuss and is rarely seen unless its a contract signing or to defuse a situation. Both Bryan and Foley should be background character not the show written around them
> 
> As for Bischoff we saw that for years and at the end he was only there so Vince could make fun of him. Shane picking Bischoff would just lead to Bischoff vs Stephanie angle again from 2002 which was not good first time


You're absolutely right. However the one thing that we know to be true is that the McMahon's ALWAYS make it about the McMahon's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a good match.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been thinking and I wouldn't be surprised if we see a Pokemon Go segment with the jobbers on this episode.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

sloppy


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cesaro doesn't do it for me anymore.

Before he was a powerhouse with amazing feats of strength but now it's just uppercut after uppercut. It's like he doesn't know what he is anymore.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People are going to turn on Foley when he starts putting over Roman every week while putting down Seth.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Cesaro tho! :jetgood


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens and Jericho need to feud already.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Better watch it Titus :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good match. Don't know what that Owens swing spot was but enjoyed it nonetheless


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ChicagoFit said:


> Attention Providence readers: Sammi will be driving Uber following his match tonight. So if you need a ride, I'm sure he'd appreciate the extra income.


*CRAZY TAXI!*


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> At least their matches are always top notch. Give me Zayn vs Owens for the 100th time than Ziggler vs Corbin for the 100th


You will get the 1000th segment between Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That was more clues?? Daniel chilling with the tag division , the Tag division is on smackdown?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The little doll from Chucky.

:lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What is this crap?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Titus just grab Bryan?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't wait to see Cole and JBL try to call the Cruiserweight matches.
> 
> :ha












:cole - "here comes the ...... what on earth was that John ?"

:jbl - "I don't know but it was incredible maggle !"


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Ugh get Steph the fuck off of my tv ....


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Daniel Bryan just made me laugh. He delivered that "ruining RAW" line with perfection.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Chucky doesn't have a string in his back woman!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger looking so fine...:banderas


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph looks pretty damn hot for a ****** with Lady Balls


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> People are going to turn on Foley when he starts putting over Roman every week while putting down Seth.


Reasons why Reigns should be heel.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

reservoir of insults


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Did Titus just grab Bryan?


That had to be on purpose lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> The little doll from Chucky.
> 
> :lmao


:trollbrook


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> I've been thinking and I wouldn't be surprised if we see a *Pokemon Go* segment with the jobbers on this episode.


"The kids love those Game Boys, don't they Hunter?"

:vince5


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph is hot tonight. Damn :yum:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The big pick is where is Lesnar going to end up? Have to be RAW right?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> swagger looking so fine...:banderas


Said like Kevin Bacon in JFK...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What really annoys me is how fickle Mick Foley is.

How many times has he penned those crap Facebook rants saying the product is shit and he's done with it? And yet McMahon calls him up and offers the Shane podcast and a Raw GM spot and suddenly he's back just like that? 

I know we all need to make money and shit but where are this guy's principles? I've just got no time for him at all.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> People are going to turn on Foley when he starts putting over Roman every week while putting down Seth.


No, people already did that when Foley said Reigns was THE MAN, 10 days before he was suspended.

Rightfully so.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> I've been thinking and I wouldn't be surprised if we see a Pokemon Go segment with the jobbers on this episode.


Are they going to stupidly walk to traffic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> I keep trying to fast forward lol
> 
> doh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So many better GM options.

:risingangle
:suckit
:flairdance


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm watching on a delay but I just gotta say, 
D-Bry looks so much better when he's not sporting a dirty hobo look. 
Clean cut D-Bry ftw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

El perro to job to Darren Young now.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nice, they got a good Christian band in Skillet as the theme


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Russo is getting high before watching RAW and doing his review. Say what you want about the guy but I found this fuckin' hilarious...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

T0M said:


> What really annoys me is how fickle Mick Foley is.
> 
> How many times has he penned those crap Facebook rants saying the product is shit and he's done with it? And yet McMahon calls him up and offers the Shane podcast and a Raw GM spot and suddenly he's back just like that?
> 
> I know we all need to make money and shit but where are this guy's principles? I've just got no time for him at all.


Presumably Now he can tell them their ideas are shit to their faces in a meeting...or he just wants a paycheck.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Make Darren Young go away again.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Absolutely zero reaction for Darren Young. What a surprise...


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Darren Young vs Orton would be a more than adequate substitute for Brock vs Orton.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ADR to job to the almost great DY!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

[USER][/USER]


MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :cole - "here comes the ...... what on earth was that John ?"
> 
> :jbl - "I don't know but it was incredible maggle !"



It's gonna be a train wreck.

OMG Del Rio is about to job to Darren Young. :surprise:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Del Rio to job to Darren Young? WOW, HOW FAR HAS HE FALLEN!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Presumably Now he can tell them their ideas are shit to their faces in a meeting...or he just wants a paycheck.


He's not going to say shit, though. He's a hypocrite.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll always be a fan of Del Rio's rough wrestling style.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Alberto vs. Darren Young...


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So many better GM options.
> 
> :risingangle
> :suckit
> :flairdance


What the fuck is going on in that last gif?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Lilian, it's not Bob Backlund. It's MISTER Bob Backlund


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

When exactly was Darren Young great?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Bob Backlund doesn't look as 200+ years old as he is


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Currently looking for Pikachu..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Muskoka ******* said:


> Russo is getting high before watching RAW and doing his review. Say what you want about the guy but I found this fuckin' hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that clown. You're probably a paid plant anyways for the guy.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Other thoughts. Stephanie, fuck off from my TV forever please. 
I'm just muting that bitches lines anyway. 
I can't stand her. She's cringeworthy and pointless. 
Work behind the scenes or whatever but the on screen character has got to stop. 
Worse than Vickie was by a mile.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Currently looking for Pikachu..


Behind you.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Hey Lilian, it's not Bob Backlund. It's MISTER Bob Backlund


^ THis


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I mean, why is this on Raw


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Del Rio :ha


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

what the fuck was that? 

lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ADR lost to Young :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

We want paige chants


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You can just tell this show is a filler.

WTH, other than the GM announcement, should people bother watching?

Ambrose ain't going to lose either.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lame, Darren Young SUCKS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Muskoka ******* said:


> Russo is getting high before watching RAW and doing his review. Say what you want about the guy but I found this fuckin' hilarious...


Born-again Christian


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> What the fuck is going on in that last gif?!


Don't know. Steiner shit.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder if Young and Backlund are in a relationship?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck ADR come back for again?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Darren Young is fucking awful. Good fucking god, end this stupid push.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Paige is Del Rio's only saving grace these days.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What a shit finish.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

-***** Italiano- said:


> When exactly was Darren Young great?


u know..you make a great point. :jet7


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I missed the beginning of Raw. Anything of significance happened?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Becky!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Russo on that Bubba the Kush Sponge. :lmao :lmao
Dying.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Del Rio went from beating Cena clean to jobbing to Young :lol


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Other thoughts. Stephanie, fuck off from my TV forever please.
> I'm just muting that bitches lines anyway.
> I can't stand her. She's cringeworthy and pointless.
> Work behind the scenes or whatever but the on screen character has got to stop.
> Worse than Vickie was by a mile.


I agree 100%. I have to admit to changing the channel before she even made it to the ring.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The little doll from Chucky.
> 
> :lmao


Assuming she was referring to Chucky: A. Child's Play the name minus Seed and Bride eh? B. Chucky is a redhead possessed by a serial killer as far as I knew and C. no facial hair. That is a triple whammy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky to take the pin fuckery


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AJ STYLES NEXT! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Of all the guys WWE could push like this, the talentless shit that is Darren Young is getting it. Simply ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed the beginning of Raw. Anything of significance happened?


Bryan is the GM of SD, Foley has Raw. Raw is getting the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Fuck ADR come back for again?


The money :vince$


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So Darren Young wins a battle royal by doing nothing... he was literally on the floor in a fetal position when he won. Now he wins do to interference from the Miz... and he's a good guy we're supposed to cheer because...?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Holy shit, it just crossed my mind that Ambrose might actually lose tonight and get drafted tomorrow.


That would accomplish literally nothing. :lol He'd have never cashed in successfully if he was hot potating the title on a random Monday RAW to the guy who will also be in a triple threat Sunday six days later. Dean will either go over tonight or the match won't end clean.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

I wish Steph/Mick and Shane/Bryan could ACTUALLY be in charge of the shows as a shoot. Reality is it's gonna be all the same shit with Vince and his army of writers.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Tag team matches galore unkout


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Becky to take the pin fuckery


Don't mess with the wrong dog, man...don't mess with the wrong dog.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn is this some sort of tag team special show or something? Half the show is literally tag matches tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


i know, live television yo. I just get so bored or distracted I want to skip to the next bit. 

I would tape it so I can do that but i like this thread too much lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

So Darren Young's gimmick is that he gets a bunch of fluke victories? I'm sure that will get him over...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> You can just tell this show is a filler.


I can't think of an example of an episode of RAW in the last month or two that wasn't filler.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sadly I see some many good talent on the undrafted list come tomorrow 










Dirty Heels


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> So Darren Young wins a battle royal by doing nothing... he was literally on the floor in a fetal position when he won. Now he wins do to interference from the Miz... and he's a good guy we're supposed to cheer because...?


It's all be because he's gay and a crybaby if he was straight he would be fired, it's really stupid I really hope he fails a drug test or something and gets fired


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Again, please put all 3 SHIELD guys on RAW.

Smackdown can still be saved.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

ADR losing to Darren Young is hilarious and awful at the same time.

At least the guy gets to plow Paige on a regular basis.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> What the fuck is going on in that last gif?!


He's teaching his freaks how to get freaky :cool2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anyone been drafted yet?..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> So Darren Young's gimmick is that he gets a bunch of fluke victories? I'm sure that will get him over...


Seems so. Don't see hm winning against The Miz honestly.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

PirateMonkE said:


> So Darren Young wins a battle royal by doing nothing... he was literally on the floor in a fetal position when he won. Now he wins do to interference from the Miz... and he's a good guy we're supposed to cheer because...?


maybe they're going for a sort of inspector gadget/clouseau type gimmick


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't worry, since next week you all be complaining about Nevile vs Kalisto match number 200.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Del Rio is just one of those guys that you're excited to see return and you like him for a few weeks, then you just wanna see him go away again. Dude gets stale very quickly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DY going to beat







when he returns.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

PirateMonkE said:


> So Darren Young wins a battle royal by doing nothing... he was literally on the floor in a fetal position when he won. Now he wins do to interference from the Miz... and he's a good guy we're supposed to cheer because...?


50/50 booking at its ver finest. Nobody gets over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tonight goes to show that they can only write for 1 show a week (and that one even sucks).

They want Smackdown to be great this week, so RAW is Tag Matches!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena save this show :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sharknado 4? Fuck there's 2 other films after the first? Why?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> Has anyone been drafted yet?..


Akeem the African Dream was drafted to RAW


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Time for the main event!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Cena will be on RAW. Daniel Bryan as Smackdown GM confirms it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Who in the *hell* is green lighting -- and more importantly, watching - these Sharknado films?!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Vårmakos said:


> Has anyone been drafted yet?..


Draft is tomorrow night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> The big pick is where is Lesnar going to end up? Have to be RAW right?


*YEP!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A 12 man tag.

:lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd rather be outside getting trolled by Rattatas and Pidgeys than watch a Cena promo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eleven men and one :supercena


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> Has anyone been drafted yet?..


Draft isn't until tomorrow.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Cena will be on RAW. Daniel Bryan as Smackdown GM confirms it.


Why is that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena says "I'm fired up just like all of you!" at the start of every fucking promo on Raw.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

stop booing cena you marks


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ChicagoFit said:


> Akeem the African Dream was drafted to RAW


:mark: 
The landscape here in the WWE will never be the same!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

infidel said:


> maybe they're going for a sort of inspector gadget/clouseau type gimmick


Based on the last year, I think you're far more creative than anyone on WWE's writing staff. (I doubt they know who Clouseau is. They probably like the Steve Martin Pink Panther. They're awful.)


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Akeem the African Dream was drafted to RAW


senile Foley then tried to draft one man gang with his second pick, steph had to get in his ear to explain why it woudnt work


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

HOLY FUCK CENA. 

RAP GOD.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

To be fair I disliked _Jurassic Crap_ franchise movies more than _Sharknados_.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

A John Cena promo? 

*mutes and watches G1


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cena's shirt, if PBR and Red Stripe had a love child....it would be Cena's shirt.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I finally looked up the lyrics to Cena's theme because I always hear "like a fart in the jail". Its actually "like I'm part of the jail". Good to know.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Sharknado 4? Fuck there's 2 other films after the first? Why?


Watch them. They're all funny and Kurt Angle and Jericho make appearances.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damn Enzo and Cass are over like muthafuckaz


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Same old shit


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I swear i fucking cringe everytime Cena starts screaming how excited he is, fuck this guy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Sharknado 4? Fuck there's 2 other films after the first? Why?


Yeah on netflix fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

.....And heres the very obvious attempt to rub off Enzo and Cass' popularity on Cena. Did the same shit back when Ryder was at the peak of his popularity. Any time theres a really over guy/guys on the roster they eventually stick them with Cena.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I finally looked up the lyrics to Cena's theme because I always hear "like a fart in the jail". Its actually "like I'm part of the jail". Good to know.


Get those lyrics right or I'll bwush yo mouf like Co'gate.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Enzo & Cass more over than 95% of the guys in the main event*


IWC: "I just don't get why these guys are over."


:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince probably watched the Bryan reaction and will now put Roman on Smackdown so Bryan can be the rub guy, not Foley. :vince$


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev is the real Certified G.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Every time Enzo does this intro speech I always look for the cornballs in the crowd who look stupid as fuck while everyone is chanting along. You can tell most of them are cornballs in real life.:lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This crowd is lit! The reactions are improving the show.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> God damn Enzo and Cass are over like muthafuckaz


Not surprising, Providence is Camden, NJ without the class... ;-)


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Is Enzo wearing a skirt?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena's shirt confirms what I always knew. He's a hipster IRL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ChicagoFit said:


> Akeem the African Dream was drafted to RAW


So Step already won


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lothario said:


> *Enzo & Cass more over than 95% of the guys in the main event*
> 
> 
> IWC: "I just don't get why these guys are over."
> ...


Enzo is over. Cass is background noise.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Enzo :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Poor Gallows


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Enzo is a natural.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I finally looked up the lyrics to Cena's theme because I always hear "like a fart in the jail". Its actually "like I'm part of the jail". Good to know.


well thats _much_ better


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

T0M said:


> What really annoys me is how fickle Mick Foley is.
> 
> How many times has he penned those crap Facebook rants saying the product is shit and he's done with it? And yet McMahon calls him up and offers the Shane podcast and a Raw GM spot and suddenly he's back just like that?
> 
> I know we all need to make money and shit but where are this guy's principles? I've just got no time for him at all.


Also probably wants to make sure his boy doesn't get fired from his dream job, as well.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't crack generic gags, when your partner is Cass.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lmfao...Enzo bringing the fire tonight. He is killing it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Enzo :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Enzo is ripping the shit out of The Club, holy shit :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Enzo just ended Andersons career


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Smack Talker Skywalker with that ether, that shit that makes your soul burn slow. :tucky


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Enzo is corny sometimes. Ugh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Enzo with some cool burials here.:lol


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll never get the appeal of Enzo.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Someone needs to tell Big Cass he over did it with the spray tan.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Roll-up finishers are getting ridiculous.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enzo!:sodone


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Why is that?


Like it or not John Cena is still the bigger name the company has to offer, even bigger than the 3 Shield guys combined, only one who has a similar "draw" potential is Daniel Bryan, yes even retired the guy is bigger than the 3 Shield guys, and he being on Smackdown means that they will not waste Cena's bullet on that show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh shit! He just said Never-uary. Holy Shit! Holy Shit! This is Awesome! This is Awesome!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't really like Enzo, but why they fuck is Cena just shitting on him?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bring out the talent now. This segment is bombing.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

cena blowing their gimmick


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Enzo is an absolute God on the mic.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

So happy to see Bryan back on air! Really hoping a lot of the NXT/indie guys are sent to Smackdown. Let Vince's "fluffers" run wild on Raw.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dying right now. Fucking Enzo, so awesome on the mic. What a damn savage.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Ok. 

He was doing decent. Then it went downhill during with the 35th of neveruary shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Enzo is so fucking cringeworthy, not funny at all.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> I'll never get the appeal of Enzo.


People find him funny and no matter what anyone says if people quote his words you know where they came from.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This segment is horrible


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> I'll never get the appeal of Enzo.


You can't see his clear talent and charisma?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was good.:lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good, refreshing dynamic between these three.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Enzo's shit is getting old.

Cena needs to just be put down.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Enzo is over. Cass is background noise.



I know Cass is over 6'10 and has long hair so since he's Vince's prototype he's the enemy and marked for termination by the IWC, but both guys are over. Sorry.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wu got waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than 20 members :maury


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love Enzo. As a woman, I would totally marry him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

My......Name......Is........Big........Cass......And......I......Take......Long.......Breaks........Between.......Words...........


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm Why does Vince loves to pair up cool guys with Cena?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Cena still in award show skit mode I see


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

This shit is gold. :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

infidel said:


> cena blowing their gimmick


:cena


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

John Cena must be thinking "last week I was with the Vice President of the United States and tonight this crap? I was universally praised for the ESPY's and tonight I'm with a guy making scripted dick jokes." 

Poor Cena...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They don't want NONE!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> Enzo is so fucking cringeworthy, not funny at all.


Seriously. It's like middle school playground shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Wu-Tang Clan mention means Vince has only recently heard of them


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

They don't want none!:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

E&C got nice chemistry with Cena.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"My hot Asian wife, chemistry" :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Club's heel work at the moment. Spectacular. BEATUPJOHNCENA


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh god just wrestle already. Less talk because these guys can't talk.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Enzo does have a point, though. Styles' hair is absolutely awful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

enzo > gay ass broken fat hardy


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

So these guys didn't get hung from the trees at the Wyatts place?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lmao I love The Club.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Club: We also get to......BEAT UP JOHN CENA!
AJ Styles: That's you!

:lmao this segment is funny as hell.

The Wyatts are gonna make things serious and we should have a entertaining as match in a moment.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

You know Enzo is doing something right, when smarks are talking shit about him on this forum.

Keep it up, Enzo!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt to come out and beat some sense into this segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How is Hot Asian wives and beating up John Cena not Super Babyface shit? Come on!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> A Wu-Tang Clan mention means Vince has only recently heard of them


Do you remember how bummed out Vince was when, about a week after Wrestlemania 2016, he learned that Shaq no longer played center for the Orlando Magic?


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

WOW bigE really really gaying it up tonight


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Oh god just wrestle already. Less talk because these guys can't talk.


Who cant talk? If you are talking about Styles and Anderson you are out if your damn mind.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So woods is back to bring goofy? Yay


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

"The nature hoot is here brothers
heehehe"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Xavier growing the beard. Wyatt turn confirmed.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

It just got really gay, for the New Day has arrived.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why doesn't AJ just get a hair cut? I mean he even said in an interview he hates his hair, and literally every week it gets made fun of by someone. Just cut that shit, no dude that age should have that hair.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This has turned tragic now.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Loving this segment, you can tell they are throwing this all together due to some of these guys being on separate brands.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ is hilarious. Poor Xavier.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wait, what lol? New Day coming out, guess the Wyatt's will come out too? Brawl ensues? 6 on 6 bullshit? I mean cmon haha.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

#beatupjohncena


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

T0M said:


> Enzo does have a point, though. Styles' hair is absolutely awful.


Enzo saying someone has a bad a hairstyle, seriously??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

* DELETE!* NEW DAY. :evilmatt


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I think Big Cass belittles himself when he shares mic time with Enzo, maybe is an inferiority complex, but those weeks than Enzo was injured and he worked as solo act he did way better on the mic. He even stood up to Jericho on the mic, I'm not saying he was a great promo cutter those weeks but he didn't looked as nervous as he looks when he shares mic time with Amore.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

My God there is better monologues, dialogues and even trialogues on the Jerry Springer show than these windbags here


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Called it.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> It just got really gay, for the New Day has arrived.


Probably doing that to let Balor know it's an accepting workplace.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh god Pokemon Go mentioned :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

New Day are embarrassing, because in 2016 Vince thinks if your black you can only dance and shuck and jive and swivel your hips ........meanwhile in TNA they got two bad-asses in Lashley and Moose


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Is this segment going to take up the whole second hour?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment has passed its expiration date.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Seriously what in the actual fuck is this?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pokemon and WWE :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena :ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena :lol


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, of course they had to bring up Pokemon Go. Pathetic cunts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is good.:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THEY'RE HERE :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FINALLY WYATT to smack some reality into this lunacy!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is my absolute favorite segment all year.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Team Valor? Fuck this guy!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We just had to get a Pokemon Go mention fpalm
Geeks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol was i seriously seeing someone cut a promo about Pokemon on Raw?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena's extra bi-polar tonight


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pokemon Go, What the fuck? :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It takes 9 other guys for me to even find the Wyatts palatable. I guess I'll watch their match.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

oh no the crappy wyatts


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember in 1998 when Stone Cold and Undertaker did that promo about Pokemon?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That was absolutely fucking tragic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This Pokemon crap. :eyeroll


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> We just had to get a Pokemon Go mention fpalm
> Geeks


Vince must have seen the grandchildren this weekend...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This is good.:lol


Agreed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they cut to commercial during Waytt's entrance? LAME!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Xavier name-dropping Pokeymanz = Perfect conclusion to this great segment. :bow


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

When heel Roman gets back , to Xavier Woods


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope this match is shorter than that segment :serious:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Why does everything promo wise always stop when somebody new is coming out? Always find it funny not once does anyone talk over an entrance I mean they will get there when they get there.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm half a pint of whiskey in, enjoying a 24 oz Corona right now, honestly I'm enjoying this segment. It's been pretty over the top and funny.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lmao after all that pointless crap, that led to nothing, they cut to ads when the Wyatts make their somewhat interesting entrance


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Y'all hating Pokémon Go need to log out right now :Out


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

surprised they didnt mention finding pokemons at the wyatt comopund


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Pokemon> wrestling


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I just want more Breaking Ground.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Was that free marketing or a paid for promo though?!


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

If no part of you enjoyed a tiny little bit of that segment then I really don't think WWE is for you. Made me smile did that.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

And this is BEFORE the fucking draft. Think how bad it's going to be with half the starpower.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena dancing :lol


*CHARMANDER MENTIONED FIRST!* 
(Not a Pokemon Go player though. Red/Blue/Yellow & Silver/Gold are all I ever cared about. lol)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Haven't seen the Goddess yet tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why doesn't Bray bring all the other Wyatt members, as shown last week, to destroy the six guys in the ring?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

There's two types of people in the world, those that love Pokemon Go, and those that are wrong.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 's "STOP!" was his greatest promo ever.

Fucking stop this shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

thank god i'm drinking during this show


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Enzo killed it on the mic.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Was that free marketing or a paid for promo though?!


speaking of paid promos, did Puerto Rico not renew their WWE ad campaign that featured those two guys?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I think I'll DVR the rest of this and and tune into American Pickers


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The content of that segment was fucking horrendous, are 10 year olds writing this shite?

Proper PG material, absolute kiddy shit.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Any update on whether Steve Blackman is coming back?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they didn't have Wyatt say anything...ok...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That segment was Kathie Lee and Hoda levels of wrestlecrap


----------



## crock_bottom (Jul 19, 2016)

What time is smacksown tomorrow? Is it same time as raw? Thinking of throwing in the towel tonight and just watching that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i find it funny everytime we go to The Wyatt compound we see all these random followers but none of them ever show up on Raw with Wyatt. Why's he just bring 2 followers? Why not all of them? Do the other followers just sit in the woods all day while Wyatt, Rowan and Strowman travel around the world with WWE?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

EL SHIV said:


> Why doesn't Bray bring all the other Wyatt members, as shown last week, to destroy the six guys in the ring?


Have you ever organised a family reunion?

It's hard work. Especially when the swamp half don't get along with the Connecticut half.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Enzo to get concussed in 3....2....1...


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Enzo saved by Cass AGAIN


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know i find it funny everytime we go to The Wyatt compound we see all these random followers but none of them ever show up on Raw with Wyatt. Why's he jsut bring 3 followers? Why not all of them? Do the other followers just sit in the woods all day while Wyatt, Rowan and Strowman travel around the world with WWE?


Somebody has to stay behind and vacuum that fucking place.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess they are saving the good stuff for tomorrow night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Enzo is a complete joke?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

LET EM FIGHT MAGGLE


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

WWE could make everyone really happy if they do not use JBL on commentary for either show.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> The content of that segment was fucking horrendous, are 10 year olds writing this shite?
> 
> Proper PG material, absolute kiddy shit.


Actually this company doesn't stretch PG at all usually (once and a while but not usually). Nitro was always PG and look at some of the excellent badass stuff the NWO did their first two years. Heck, I have always been a Futurama guy Simpsons aren't my humor/thing but isn't most the Simpsons catologue pg?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone know if they are keeping the same announce teams for Raw and Smackdown? If they are, I'll be cursing every time one of my favorites goes to Raw. Jesus fucking h Christ these guys are fucking awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Back to commercial so soon!?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck, I didn't realise Cass was that huge.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> So Enzo is a complete joke?


Don't body shame 'Ol Meth Eyes. ;-)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kofi shouldn't have done that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> So Enzo is a complete joke?


He is the Ultimate Underdog especially given his attitude, will be a damn long time before people want to not chant for him to win.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Big Cass has a nice Big Boot I'll give him that, its not as good as Test, but pretty impressive.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> So Enzo is a complete joke?


Is the Pope Catholic ?


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Omega_VIK said:


> So Enzo is a complete joke?


definitly needs to cut down on that shuffle every 20 seconds


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

TommyRich said:


> I think I'll DVR the rest of this and and tune into *American Pickers*


Great show!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seeing that over the shoulder powerslam makes me miss seeing Orton's smooth as hell regular powerslam. Heck, as long as Orton is into what he is doing and before he gets screwed by booking and goes into autopilot again I miss Orton period.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why was Sami Zayn in this Johnsonville sausage ad?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Seth wins it would save the night! :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know i find it funny everytime we go to The Wyatt compound we see all these random followers but none of them ever show up on Raw with Wyatt. Why's he just bring 2 followers? Why not all of them? Do the other followers just sit in the woods all day while Wyatt, Rowan and Strowman travel around the world with WWE?


They probably are not trained wrestlers. WWE doesn't want to be sued by having unqualified or inexperienced men or boys or women or girls getting involved and getting hurt. That is my analysis. Thank you!!!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Actually this company doesn't stretch PG at all usually (once and a while but not usually). Nitro was always PG and look at some of the excellent badass stuff the NWO did their first two years. Heck, I have always been a Futurama guy Simpsons aren't my humor/thing but isn't most the Simpsons catologue pg?


Lots of tv shows and films have made the stupid mistake of thinking kids programming is easy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WWE hits us with commercials about as hard as an ice cream truck


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Anyone know if they are keeping the same announce teams for Raw and Smackdown?


They are. Corey Graves is likely to get drafted to Smackdown to replace Byron.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cass' only move is a big boot, he does it really well, guess it should look good considering its the only move he does.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_Demolition became the longest reigning WWF Tag Team Champions after breaking the record of The Valiant Brothers and lasting a reign of 478 days._

But remember that memorable 300+ day reign of London and Kendrick, the longest of all time??? :cole

Yup thought so.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Enzo's awesome. 

So many times are we stuck with generic babyfaces, but we finally get one who reeks of charisma and there's always that minority who's too cool to cheer for him.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Did they ever explain how the New Day made it out of Wyatt-Ville alive? At what point did they decide to go their separate ways? Why do none of the New Day or Wyatt's have any bruising from their fight a week ago?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cena back to re-bury Bray.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match is a mess. I really don't think there is another way to describe it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Should've never turned Bray back heel.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They are. Corey Graves is likely to get drafted to Smackdown to replace Byron.


I appreciate the news you bring me although it is bad news.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

T0M said:


> Why was Sami Zayn in this Johnsonville sausage ad?


Probably drove the product truck and hell since he is a wrestler too might as well let em help out on a promo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniel97 said:


> If no part of you enjoyed a tiny little bit of that segment then I really don't think WWE is for you. Made me smile did that.


In our defense we're not 12 years old. At 12 years old I still wouldn't imagine this to be funny, unlike the King's Court or HBK's Heartbreak Hotel segments which had their moments


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I knew the Wyatts would miss Luke Harper, but they are a shell without him. He's the workhorse...


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

SovereignVA said:


> Enzo's awesome.
> 
> So many times are we stuck with generic babyfaces, but we finally get one who reeks of charisma and there's always that minority who's too cool to cheer for him.


I feel ya. While he's not perfect, as in some of his jokes are very corny, his overall charisma & delivery are on par with anyone else in the company.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they built up the idea that tag teams could get split up in the draft, then announce that tag teams can be drafted? What?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Cena gets drafted to Smackdown. The show looks like it still won't be taken seriously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why is Cole only saying the Bray Family could get separated? Every team in the ring could be


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hopefully when this split shit happens, Owens and the Club shines on Smackdown.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

ChicagoFit said:


> Did they ever explain how the New Day made it out of Wyatt-Ville alive? At what point did they decide to go their separate ways? Why do none of the New Day or Wyatt's have any bruising from their fight a week ago?


They were rescued by Charizard, who took them to a poke centre where Nurse Joy healed them. It's obvious when you think about it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strowman vs. Cass to headline multiple Manias.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"I'm beating up John Cena!"... "I'm gonna keep beating up John Cena!" lol this shit never gets old.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*I'm watching Raw on my laptop and I end up on other tabs rather than watch Raw.

This show is incapable of holding my interest.*


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> So they built up the idea that tag teams could get split up in the draft, then announce that tag teams can be drafted? What?


They can be drafted as teams or separately. I could see Steph drafting Enzo or Cass for huge heat


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial.

:lmao

I'm not into this show at all tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Another commercial? Fuqit' another gif...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They have turned this match into a commercial fest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Give me Breezango over this bollocks, I'm not joking either.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Another commercial.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I'm not into this show at all tonight.


Yeah just killing time until Rollins' match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm going to be watching way more wrestling than usual this week. More interested in Raw than usual because of tomorrow's draft. Then the draft will have me watching Smackdown for the first time in forever. Then we have NXT and the CWC (which exceeded all of my expectations last week). All of this while the G1 has started. Too much...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Another commercial.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I'm not into this show at all tonight.


the timing of these commercial breaks tonight seriously kill me


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they gonna unveil new tag titles for the show that doesn't get the tag champions in the draft? Or we just gonna have a tag division on one show with no titles? Same goes for the women, is one show not gonna have a title?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I really like 9 of these 12 guys, & this still sucks. Wtf?


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Did they ever explain how the New Day made it out of Wyatt-Ville alive? At what point did they decide to go their separate ways? Why do none of the New Day or Wyatt's have any bruising from their fight a week ago?


Did you really think they would do? They mentioned leaving the compound and then a subtle hint of Woods looking a bit sheepish when The Wyatts came down.

It's the 'new era'... as in, we don't need to finish anything we don't want to or can't think of anything to write to further the story along.

Why they didn't "kidnap" Woods in kayfabe terms fuck knows, I know in the 'social age' it's impossible to keep him hidden across all platforms but they could have given him a weeks holiday or anything! Literally anything other than them rolling about in mud for a bit in the woods, then standing at each other and walking off.

Instead that segment was beyond useless and did fuck all to further the Wyatt/New Day story.... something I think most people have come to expect from the E in the 'NEW ERA'.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There can never be too much wrestling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I gotta go to work tonight so... I'm done.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Lok said:


> Another commercial? Fuqit' another gif...


I've ended up on the american stream. The adverts are like being indoctrinated by a junk food company that really wants me to watch Mr Robot


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ugh, Usos in a 5 hour energy drink commercial


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God it just sucks that we got one of the best wrestlers in the entire world in AJ Styles on Raw and he gets stuck in shit matches like this where he can't do shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray was destroying Cena and we didn't even get to see it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> So are they gonna unveil new tag titles for the show that doesn't get the tag champions in the draft? Or we just gonna have a tag division on one show with no titles? Same goes for the women, is one show not gonna have a title?


There are still a lot of legit questions that I would've thought they'd have answered by now, such as these.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm going to be watching way more wrestling than usual this week. More interested in Raw than usual because of tomorrow's draft. Then the draft will have me watching Smackdown for the first time in forever. Then we have NXT and the CWC (which exceeded all of my expectations last week). All of this while the G1 has started. Too much...


And Ultima Lucha Dos Part III is the week's biggest event of them all.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is genuinely terrible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A kick in the balls is more appreciated than this match


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Spam finisher fest, just like all these multi-man matches. Can they not book anything any differently, like, ever?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Gallows totally missed Cass with that big boot. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Karl Anderson has a nice looking spinebuster


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

CAMVP said:


> There can never be too much wrestling!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WRESTLING!

YAY!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was good. I really liked when they picked up the pace. Good show so far.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STYLES CLASH! 

1...2.....3!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The GOAT with the pin! Terrible match. Lets not do that again WWE.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I've been saying it for a while, I think Enzo and Cass are going to turn on Cena.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm okay with this. PPV matches should be built with chaotic brawls.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Remember when you all were saying Strowman could be an opponent for Lesnar :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

AJ is the best this company has.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So hilarious how a super over AJ Styles can be crushed by WWE forcing a heel turn no one asked for.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Enzo hit the wrong man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

How many times has Cena no sold finisher after finisher in his shit matches but one weak ass clothesline from Enzo KOs him? Okay then.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Do my eyes deceive me? Did AJ actually win a WWE match with the Style's Clash?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome fleury to finish the match but commercials killed the entire thing.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Natecore said:


> And Ultima Lucha Dos Part III is the week's biggest event of them all.


I appreciate the little bit of Lucha Underground I've seen, but what I've seen makes me not interested in consistently watching it because it's too dominated by high flyers. I like a roster with a bunch of different styles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ stands as tall as he can.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

obesebiscuit said:


> There are still a lot of legit questions that I would've thought they'd have answered by now, such as these.


Yeah they've not even mentioned the fact that one show will end up with no tag titles or a womens title this entire time since the draft was announced.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Delsin Rowe said:


> I've been saying it for a while, I think Enzo and Cass are going to turn on Cena.


*AND THEY SHOULD!* #BeatUpJohnCena


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So hilarious how a super over AJ Styles can be crushed by WWE forcing a heel turn no one asked for.


Uhh....what?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Cena overcome the odds this Sunday night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder which NXT superstars will be brought up for the draft?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Delsin Rowe said:


> I've been saying it for a while, I think Enzo and Cass are going to turn on Cena.


That would be interesting, but wouldn't accomplish anything. The crowd reactions would still be the same. 

Cena turning on them would be terrific, but of course, that's why they won't do it.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Apollo wants to titty fuck Stephanie


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are they having a real conversation backstage there or do they just tell them to babble and look as if they're having a conversation to show on the titantron?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud is terrible.

Waste of time.

They should have written Cena off if they wanted to fill a month till Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My guess is Cena with Enzo/Cass wins on Sunday and then Styles goes over Cena at SummerSlam to conclude the feud.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The main event needs to hurry up and be over with so I can go Downtown and Pokemon hunt. Lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope to see Bobby Roode be drafted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I can see the Big Cass push coming. He dominated AJ one on one and had him beat fpalm 

Seriously Vince.... fpalm


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> Do my eyes deceive me? Did AJ actually win a WWE match with the Style's Clash?


that isn't the first, I can't remember who but it was on Raw or Smackdown when he pinned someone with Style's Clash, too lazy to look up who.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Pretty hard-going this RAW so far. Seems like we're going to get another long-ish Divas match, considering there's an hour and half left to fill.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I wonder if a first timer would think this show is good tonight..too bad I dont know any


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I appreciate the little bit of Lucha Underground I've seen, but what I've seen makes me not interested in consistently watching it because it's too dominated by high flyers. I like a roster with a bunch of different styles.


Does this tickle ya fancy?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder which NXT superstars will be brought up for the draft?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty good show so far. So far the more I like a RAW the worse it tanks in the ratings.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So are they having a real conversation backstage there or do they just tell them to babble and look as if they're having a conversation to show on the titantron?


I always wonder this. always looks so choreographed and fake.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

I always love those short 10-20 seconds clips with the RAW music over the top of (usually) Steph/Shane talking to someone... before it they must get the direction,

Producer: "Right.... no-one will be able to hear what your talking about here so remember to just gesture, over-the-top gesturing, of anything to show your happy/sad/angry/pointy.... whatever... ok? And.... action!"

That bit then with Steph, Mick Foley and Crews was funny as fuck... all pointing at each other with proper forced grins on their faces... again adding literally fuck all to the show other than (wow... they talk backstage... unbelievable).


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


>



I am so ready for Bayley to debut! :bayley3


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Seth Trollins is back again!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Uhh....what?


"blah blah blah he's so awesome as a heel" reply aside,

he got crickets.

My point is, Styles was over and loved. Turned heel, casuals give no fucks now.

All for part time Cena to go over.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I could see Reigns showing up tonight to ruin the match!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seth sounds...awkward as fuck. This is not good sounding or looking at all.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

holy promo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awesome and different. I'm digging it.

:mark:


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they've not even mentioned the fact that one show will end up with no tag titles or a womens title this entire time since the draft was announced.


That or that all the champs can be on both shows.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> I could see Reigns showing up tonight to ruin the match!


His suspension isn't up until Thursday.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What do you expect? They turned AJ heel and put him with Anderson and Gallows in a PG version of The Club.

I hope they split them up, the WWE's club = waste of time and won't get close to BC popularity.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Seth Rollins, the beat poet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CAMVP said:


> I could see Reigns showing up tonight to ruin the match!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I thought either that or Seth actually winning.

Either way, drafting Dean #1 overall isn't happening, and if Steph passes up drafting the WWE champ tomorrow, then LOL at WWE shitting on the belt.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The crowd is dead for Rollins. :jericho2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth has been killing it on the mic lately!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth electrifying an empty arena. :Cocky


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Does this tickle ya fancy?


If hardcore isn't the only thing going on, I love the occasional hardcore match. Really, I like diversity. Give me a high flying match. Give me a hardcore or brawling match. Give me a mat based match. Just don't give me all the same. Clearly, Lucha Undergound does more than I've seen in the probably 2 or 3 episodes I've watched...


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "blah blah blah he's so awesome as a heel" reply aside,
> 
> he got crickets.
> 
> ...


AJ doesnt get crickets. He is still one of the most over talents in the world. The Club is better as heels. He is better on the mic as a heel. I fully believe he walks out of Summerslam as Smackdown champion when Finn Balor debuts to help him win it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LifeOfRyan said:


> I always love those short 10-20 seconds clips with the RAW music over the top of (usually) Steph/Shane talking to someone... before it they must get the direction,
> 
> Producer: "Right.... no-one will be able to hear what your talking about here so remember to just gesture, over-the-top gesturing, of anything to show your happy/sad/angry/pointy.... whatever... ok? And.... action!"
> 
> That bit then with Steph, Mick Foley and Crews was funny as fuck... all pointing at each other with proper forced grins on their faces... again adding literally fuck all to the show other than (wow... they talk backstage... unbelievable).


Lol so true. They seem so fucking pointless, what does us seeing them talking backstage and not being able to hear what they're saying add to the show?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Seth Shakespeare did well there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dat fucking statement from Rollins :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well that was different. Next time just look in the camera, Seth.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

One of the better promos Ive heard Seth cut


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

JBL got total resting bitch face


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

These segments aren't great, but at least they're finally hyping a PPV with longer promos.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth put Ambrose on notice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

JBL: "Seth's playing chess, they're playing checkers. It's a big difference."..you heard it here first


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Would totally suck if he cut that promo and then had to do it over cause he fell from that jump :kobelol


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Just noticed Foley seems to be in much better shape these days. 

#DDPYoga


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SETH'S SOLILOQUY!!!!* It was a nice change from the norm.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> AJ doesnt get crickets. He is still one of the most over talents in the world. The Club is better as heels. He is better on the mic as a heel. I fully believe he walks out of Summerslam as Smackdown champion when Finn Balor debuts to help him win it.


Look, I'm a fan of a heel Styles, and I know I'm now talking to a Styles fan so nothing is coming from this exchange, but he got crickets tonight.

I just thought it was funny how over he was, along with Seth, and in a turn of character just to shove Cena and Reigns more, they both have taken hits.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shane will just hire anyone off of the street.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I beginning to think they got something with Breezango. Stupid name, but potential to be good.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so true. They seem so fucking pointless, what does us seeing them talking backstage and not being able to hear what they're saying add to the show?


I know yeah... I just saw your post soon as I put mine up!

It's such a strange thing to add, I don't know if they think that counts as a segment or what to try further some sort of storyline (which it never does).

Yet they have time to replay the same shit you saw at the start of the show over and over again, and then again on Smackdown... and then again on the following RAW as a catch up. Each main segment must be replayed on TV a good 3 times at least, 20 min promo covering an hour n 20 of TV time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decent promo from Seth. I feel like we've heard bits and pieces of that promo over the years though, so it wasn't anything special/new. Also while I like the idea behind what they were doing with how they set up the promo, I don't think it all went as well as it could.

Still, really nice that it was a different type of promo and kudos to WWE for trying something like that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Would totally suck if he cut that promo and then had to do it over cause he fell from that jump :kobelol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Foley looking more and more like a homeless Manson.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I would have popped if Mick asked him about being jealous of Triple H again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the salt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are the draft picks random or do Shane and Steph get to hand pick each pick? Cause i remember some previous drafts where they drew names out of a cage and some where they random selected the picks on the titantron. The only time i remember them having each GM hand pick the draft picks was when it first happened in 2002.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman should show up and take the belt and leave. :duck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I feel Stephanie's snake ass is sucking the air out of Shane..yes guys, we are watching Disney's Aladdin and Stephanie is Jafaar


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

i keep hearing crap when they say 'crab' in this commercial


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So are the draft picks random or do Shane and Steph get to hand pick each pick? Cause i remember some previous drafts where they drew names out of a cage and some where they random selected the picks on the titantron. The only time i remember them having each GM hand pick the draft picks was when it first happened in 2002.


They have those podiums, so they might actually be announcing their picks. Instead of a random draw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kayfabe,

How can Steph announce a Cruiserweight division before anyone is drafted?

What if Shane now drafts every good Cruiserweight and Steph is left with Big Show vs Rowan for the Cruiserweight title?

Fucking WWE can't even act like shit is already planned. :kobefacepalm

WWE keeps destroying wrestling.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince will make them delete that commercial because of the unicorn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Kalisto and Sin Cara already splitting up before the draft even has a chance to do it? lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So are the draft picks random or do Shane and Steph get to hand pick each pick? Cause i remember some previous drafts where they drew names out of a cage and some where they random selected the picks on the titantron. The only time i remember them having each GM hand pick the draft picks was when it first happened in 2002.


Shane/Stephanie + GMs are choosing the draft picks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So are the draft picks random or do Shane and Steph get to hand pick each pick? Cause i remember some previous drafts where they drew names out of a cage and some where they random selected the picks on the titantron. The only time i remember them having each GM hand pick the draft picks was when it first happened in 2002.


The facial expressions of Bischoff and Heyman the first time they picked the names out of the spinning thing (don't know the name for it) were tremendous. That is the standard for draft picking imo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

At Least he isn't fighting Dolph Ziggler for once.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone get the point of TC v Cena, Enzo and Cass?

The match isn't going to benefit anyone. It's a Raw tag match that is being built up as the second biggest match on the card (IMO KO-Zayn is much higher, but ofcourse Cena is in the match so...)

They really are shafting people, TS main event isn't big enough to sell a PPV alone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Lucha Dragons split up with no storyline about it. That's how you know these guys are GEEKS.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol can someone explain Baron Corbin's tights to me? Looks like someone whos never sowed before stitched together his tights with some cargo pants material and some leftover fabric.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Corbin matched up with Sin Cara again? How many times has it been now?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

How will the brand split work regarding Main Event and Superstars :troll：


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> Roman should show up and take the belt and leave. :duck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


still suspended, few more days.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Man Corbin is bland.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That reaction for the Kalisto save. :HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Crickets for Kalisto.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Corbin the GEEK destroyer.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Reigns is not coming out tonight, his suspension lasts until the 21st.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That's how you push your new Cruiserweight division.

"Fuck your Cruiserweights, Big guys rule!" :vince3


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kayfabe,
> 
> How can Steph announce a Cruiserweight division before anyone is drafted?
> 
> ...


She has three picks for every two picks Shane has. Also, would Shane, the babyface, sacrifice his limited picks and draft jr. heavyweights just to spite his sister? It wouldn't make sense.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess this will be a match tomorrow night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

Lucha Dragons announce a split up... via an online article/comment. Why the fuck don't they make that a pissing storyline where one turns on the other or something, not a flippant comment from fucking Maggle!

Jesus.... you do storylines about a potted plant and a light up jacket, yet with a tag team who've tagged for a while you pull that shit?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh god, don't tell me we're getting a Baron/Kalisto feud


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Sin Cara should drop the mask and go back to the Hunico gimmick for the cruiserweight division, would make for a pretty good heel. Alternatively, he could keep the mask and bring black the black attire. Whatever happens, I think Hunico is more suited to being heel than babyface.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Batman to RAW, Superman to SmackDown is my guess.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

for cruiserweight champion!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> If hardcore isn't the only thing going on, I love the occasional hardcore match. Really, I like diversity. Give me a high flying match. Give me a hardcore or brawling match. Give me a mat based match. Just don't give me all the same. Clearly, Lucha Undergound does more than I've seen in the probably 2 or 3 episodes I've watched...


I'm not gonna lie, there is a lot of high flying. But theres a fair bit of brawling and a few power guys. Mat work is a little neglected. 

The main hook is that everyone has a character and everyone is treated like a somebody.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dana Brooke is looking hot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kayfabe,
> 
> How can Steph announce a Cruiserweight division before anyone is drafted?
> 
> ...


They will just say the CWs are off the table. 90% of them are not even on the roster but in the CWC


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte looks good in red it matches the title very well. Also Becky is probably gonna take the pin I could be wrong though.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ugh, BvS... what a shitty movie. All style, no substance.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Soooooo..I regret that last 2 hours of my life so far anyone else?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

CAMVP said:


> Dana Brooke is looking hot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She reminds me of Anna Chlumsky.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Ugh, BvS was so disappointing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte really has the look and aura of a champ.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I appreciate the little bit of Lucha Underground I've seen, but what I've seen makes me not interested in consistently watching it because it's too dominated by high flyers. I like a roster with a bunch of different styles.


Well it's Lucha. High flying, fast action with plenty of roll bumps and tornado tags. There are a couple large brawlers Mil Mueetes being the absolute best but I'm in it for the entire package....and Dario Cueto is pretty much the best character ever.

And when you're promoting Puma vs Mysterio you're booking the best match of any week. :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is the whole NXT pool up for grabs btw?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Looks like Zayn and Owens will be on different brands.


Maybe, hopefully Zayn goes to the New Japan brand, and has a great long career there, in Japan.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dana better take the pin here. They have shat on Becky, the most all around talented woman in the division, enough.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> Ugh, BvS... what a shitty movie. All style, no substance.


did you see the ultimate edition? Way WAAAAAY better with the stuff they cut out, seriously.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone else miss this version of Hunico?









Sucks he had to get saddled with that horrible cursed gimmick Sin Cara.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully they give Rollins vs. Ambrose a good thirty minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

PirateMonkE said:


> Ugh, BvS... what a shitty movie. All style, no substance.


An extra 30 mins if you buy it on sky as well to rent/own.... 30 more mins of that shit, I thought it said 30 mins less at first, it could have done with a good 30-45 min trim.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This show has been terrible, I'm off.

Hoping Rollins wins the title tonight, but not holding my breath on it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Dana better take the pin here. They have shat on Becky, the most all around talented woman in the division, enough.


Poor Becky they treat her so bad sometimes :frown2:


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

This show has been pretty bad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EL SHIV said:


> Seth *electrifying* an empty arena. :Cocky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Homicide for Cruiserweight division.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> did you see the ultimate edition? Way WAAAAAY better with the stuff the cut out, seriously.


I've never even heard of this ultimate edition.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ESPN doing mock drafts for a pre-determined 'sport' is just one of the reasons why people are losing interest in them. Stupid shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Maybe, hopefully Zayn goes to the New Japan brand, and has a great long career there, in Japan.


I know you said New Japan but could you imagine a match between Stan Hansen and Sami Zayn? I think Zayn would need a respirator.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know why The Boss would trust Becky Lynch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky, my heart.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky's grey/black thighs matching Rollins' :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The only diva that's good in this match is Becky...Sasha, Charlotte and the manly Dana sucks


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Becky woulden't come near my top 5 for all round talent that is for sure. Two matches I saw from her she botched in both of them. As it is WWE clearly see her as enhancement talent, I am not sure why anyone thinks this well ever change. WWE rarley change their mind. From what I saw of Raw, the 12 man tag match. Seemed a Typical Cena Wins, so whatever. Haven't watched in 3 weeks, and I see why. But if anyone out of th women is being shat on right now it is Paige.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Becky has more entrance effects than anyone else on the roster, the whole damn ramp gets flooded with smoke. I can't think of anyone hardly these days that even has pyro or effects like that on the roster.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Damn, Sasha looks great tonight. :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

T0M said:


> ESPN doing mock drafts for a pre-determined 'sport' is just one of the reasons why people are losing interest in them. Stupid shit.


People still have interest in ESPN? I have not watched ESPN in like 10 years. do people still watch ESPN?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sadly, Becky to lose and then drafted away from all the pushed Divas to Smackdown, where she has piss break matches with the jobber divas.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha looks different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I really want Sasha's partner to be Bayley but with WWE you can't always get your hopes up.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> People still have interest in ESPN? I have not watched ESPN in like 10 years. do people still watch ESPN?


Well exactly. They're a joke now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't get why Becky is on this match tho, since she is on a feud with Nat. I swear if the is only there to get pinned...


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

The more WWE on the whole progress', the most I believe that instead of paying experienced script/story writers (who also have an experience with good olde wrasslin' too), I'm starting to think they might actually have a conveyor belt style system of (the US equivalent) of GCSE students who are on their 'Work Experience' and want to go college/uni to do English, so they get a 2/3 week work experience gig writing RAW/Smackdown storylines.... I mean, think about it, the stories never really progress, they often get repeated on both RAW and Smackdown (same matches, as they've not got enough to think of) and like that Wyatt compound story, after 2/3 weeks it's not progressed at all, cos the lad that wrote it has gone back to school... it's all making sense!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> People still have interest in ESPN? I have not watched ESPN in like 10 years. do people still watch ESPN?


I recently watched ESPN for the Euro Cup... before that, I can't even recall the last time i watched it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> The only diva that's good in this match is Becky...Sasha, Charlotte and the manly Dana sucks


+1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky the best wrestler and the best looking in the Women's Division. :becky


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dana brooke is the definition of THICK


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Becky with the thighs kada


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Sasha but i can't hardly think of a single match since shes been on the roster that i thought was great. I can remember all her NXT matches that was great, but i can't think of a single one since being on Raw.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So... how is Dana going to botch this week...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Am I the only one seeing that gut?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> Becky the best wrestler and the best looking in the Women's Division. :becky


She'll be the Women's champion one day :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dana Brooke would be better off if she left Charlotte.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd laugh (and secretly be pleased) if the Divas division on one of the brands descends back into bikini contests for every holiday, and Paddle on a Pole matches.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yikes Sasha got exposed for second.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THA BOSS & THEM THIGHS!*










They just got fucked up though.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Dana is actually pretty hot.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus H Sasha has a great ass. Best thing Charlotte has ever done. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least Becky didn't eat a pin.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

At least it was short


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol if Beck'y partner is Paige. It has to be Bayley, theres no other option unless its some random jobber diva.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> Becky the best wrestler and the best looking in the Women's Division. :becky



And sadly she'll have no meaningful matches on Smackdown when Charlotte, Paige, and Sasha are all on RAW with the belt.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

promos galore


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice Ambrose's promo now. The style fits his character


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean is very cocky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> She'll be the Women's champion one day :mj2


She'll look like this then. :betty


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck do they have to call him Demon Kane? Why not just Kane? I mean why's he all of a sudden considered a demon? I mean do they think we're so dumb that they have to tell us the difference between when he's in a suit and when he's in the mask?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was a cool camera angle for Ambrose


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great Shield-style promo by Ambrose. Too short, though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean "I need to put over my big brother or he'll twist my arm" Ambrose. What a champ.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> People still have interest in ESPN? I have not watched ESPN in like 10 years. do people still watch ESPN?


Well yeah. College football 4 Life!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck off, Ambrose.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good promo but way too short.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing new or special there. I miss the Shield style promos, though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just start Rollins vs. Ambrose now! :banderas2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

If only the Battleground PPV turned into a reunion for the Shield and they get back together and claim they will keep the title within the Shield FOREVER


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> Yikes Sasha got exposed for second.


Highlight of the show thus far tbh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I will gladly take Big Show on Smackdown if Kane and Sheamus stay on RAW.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Natecore said:


> Well it's Lucha. High flying, fast action with plenty of roll bumps and tornado tags. There are a couple large brawlers Mil Mueetes being the absolute best but I'm in it for the entire package....and Dario Cueto is pretty much the best character ever.
> 
> And when you're promoting Puma vs Mysterio you're booking the best match of any week. :mark:


I have never seen those two face off. I'll have to seek that out at least. I've loved the Ricochet stuff I've seen in New Japan.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And sadly she'll have no meaningful matches on Smackdown when Charlotte, Paige, and Sasha are all on RAW with the belt.


Maybe Becky, Sasha and Bayley are on Smackdown. I dont like Sasha, though. Boring to me. Kind of annoying really. 

I expect two women divisions. Even if they only bring up 2 NXT women that is still enough for 7 women on each brand. When would either brand need more than 7 women at any one time?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Highlight of the show thus far tbh.


What happened ? I must've missed it.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck do they have to call him Demon Kane? Why not just Kane? I mean why's he all of a sudden considered a demon?


Because he's a terrifying demon!!! .....that's having a nice, polite conversation with Bryan and Shane.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean-O cutting a handheld camera promo from his Shield days. :mark: Good to see them continuing to use his badass edge from last week.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If they don't give Ambrose and Rollins a decent amount of time for a championship match, you know some kind of nonsense is going down...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I forgot that Darren Young still has a match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> If they don't give Ambrose and Rollins a decent amount of time for a championship match, you know some kind of nonsense is going down...


Well we still have almost an hour to go.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Lothario said:


> Highlight of the show thus far tbh.


Damn, I didn't catch it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jesus Lana! :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

safc-scotty said:


> Sin Cara should drop the mask and go back to the Hunico gimmick for the cruiserweight division, would make for a pretty good heel. Alternatively, he could keep the mask and bring black the black attire. Whatever happens, I think Hunico is more suited to being heel than babyface.





SAMCRO said:


> Does anyone else miss this version of Hunico?
> http://pre11.deviantart.net/2d98/th...co_render_by_wrestlingdesignspage-d69du9q.png
> Sucks he had to get saddled with that horrible cursed gimmick Sin Cara.


Yep.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

geez, Lana kada


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for Rusev! :rusevyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If Lana said, "And repeat after me..."

I was done. :HA


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Good Lord! Lana looks hot!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Holy fuck, the hottest woman in the history of this company


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why's Lana wearing a camo dress suit?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Did Michael Cole just call Zack Ryder an 'upstart'?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Take this dick Lana


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dammit Lana, don't say that


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev CRUSH time.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Did cole just say "The UPSTART Zack Ryder"?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is the best ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Well yeah. College football 4 Life!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


ESPN has become a joke, they are losing all of their good talent too like Skip Bayless, Mike Tirico, etc...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Another tag match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lana taking a page out of her soon-to-be husbando's new gear by rocking a camo outfit. :rusevyes

Sheamus, Y U NO FAUGH A BALLAGH?!?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler must be here to eat the pin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look it's the wannabe Shawn Michaels and boring Ryder teaming up


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Ziggler is barely above the Social Outcasts in the pecking order these days, it seems.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

My god, that new music is really bad


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

The Spanish announce team should shoot on WWE for burying all their Latin talent


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Whatever happens Rusev is WINNER

:rusevyes


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

ugh... Dolph needs to stay far away from Rusev.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

HAS THERE BEEN A SINGLES MATCH YET?
SICK OF TAG TEAMS, 6 MAN, 8 MAN , 12 MAN RUBBISH
BATTLEGROUND EVEN CORRUPTED WITH THIS SHIT


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What happened ? I must've missed it.


Charlotte went throw her back in the ring but pulled the tights way too hard and exposed a bit of Sasha's g-string and a bare cheek. It was only a split second and the standard wardrobe malfunction but I'm not ashamed to admit I enjoyed it. :lol The gif will probably be up on Tumblr soon if it isn't already


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryder, Ziggler, Sheamus, Miz, Kane, Truth.

Please keep them all on RAW.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crazy how much they are pushing Ryder now.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

So are you honestly telling me that the number one contenders for WWE's two undercard singles titles are Darren Young and Zack Ryder?

This company is fucking dead.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Woo Woo Woo You know it!!! :grin2:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryder's music is worse than it was before. That's impressive :lol


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

'95 Shawn Michaels on the apron


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting how all current singles champions have a blonde on their side...

Ambrose - Renee
Rusev - Lana
Charlotte - Dana
Miz - Maryse


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> She'll look like this then. :betty


:lmao 





















:mj2 It might be true


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> ESPN has become a joke, they are losing all of their good talent too like Skip Bayless, Mike Tirico, etc...


I don't give a shit about their pundit shows. I'm a MLB Network guy anyways. Just saying ESPN has my college football viewing forever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks like Rollins vs. Ambrose won't get much time. :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

The High King said:


> HAS THERE BEEN A SINGLES MATCH YET?
> SICK OF TAG TEAMS, 6 MAN, 8 MAN , 12 MAN RUBBISH
> BATTLEGROUND EVEN CORRUPTED WITH THIS SHIT


You'd think Teddy was running this show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did someone just cuss or something? It sounded like audio did weird.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd like to take the time to ask for the jobs of those employed who promoted Primo and Epico


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Let's hope the Heartbreak Kid gets the hot tag.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Natecore said:


> I don't give a shit about their pundit shows. I'm a MLB Network guy anyways. Just saying ESPN has my college football viewing forever.


I'm the same with college basketball. I'm basically paying for Jay Bilas and Dick Vitale.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Rusev even like Sheamus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wish Dolph would stop trying to be like Shawn Micheals. Does anyone know how Shawn feels about it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sheamus is such a squandered talent. Sadly, this company is replete with them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wish Dolph would stop trying to be like Shawn Micheals. Does anyone know how Shawn feels about it?


Shawn has openly stated that Dolph should find his own identity.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Remember the days when Superkicks and Fame-Assers were certified finishers?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Ryder's music is worse than it was before. That's impressive :lol


Woo, woo, woo, you know it! :russo


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Eve of the draft, third hour at halftime, and this thread barely above 100 pages?

Eh, lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler had the second worse fall off from World Champion I've ever seen. Amazing. The worst being Swagger of course. Can't really count Mark Henry. He's half retired.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was just a preview of Sunday night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

They've done a fantastic job of making even me no longer give a fuck about Ziggler. He's now one of the biggest jobbers on the roster. Just leave.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Good, at least Rusev won by crushing that HBK wannabe.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Didnt show him in his Marine Corps uniform...wonder why. Piece of shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how many fans HBK has on today's roster.

:lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

orton, reigns, lesnar, all drug cheats


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Orton vs Bull jizz Lesnar


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I, for one, enjoy seeing an HBK-lite on Raw


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Orton buries Lesnar. Brock shouldn't even be allowed to compete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice video of Orton.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This Orton tribute video got me like...


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

"Every story has a beginning." - Orton

Except for why him and Brock are going at it lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> It looks like Rollins vs. Ambrose won't get much time. :sadpanda
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like your wrong lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool little video package for Orton. Also looks like Ambrose/Rollins will get plenty time, could be great.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Randy Orton the greatest superstar in the history of WWE? :cornette

Probably on coke again


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wish Dolph would stop trying to be like Shawn Micheals. Does anyone know how Shawn feels about it?


Yes, he's "not a fan".
Meaning translated that he would rip of the silly cunt's head.

ACTUALLY no, that's not Shawn, he would come in backstage, and get him fired.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope Batista interferes Summerslam and kicks everyones ass then becomes Brock Lesnars friend and they become a tag team and nobody ever beats them til they retire. ... I also hope for a million dollars of cash to appear infront of me.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

CAMVP said:


> Hopefully Orton buries Lesnar. Brock shouldn't even be allowed to compete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like orton is an angel to failing drug tests


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Shawn has openly stated that Dolph should find his own identity.


I still think Dolph Ziggler is going through a mid-life crisis or something. Poor Dolph maybe he will figure things out soon. I can see why Shawn would be annoyed by it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is coming up and we have more than 30 mins left!! :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

A full 30 minutes plus for the Main Event, GOTTA be some fuckery or a clean Seth W


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did Darren Young already have a match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> Did Darren Young already have a match?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He beat ADR.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Mila Kunis > Raw


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Reigns to appear on the Titantron via satellite link during the title match, distracting Ambrose with his trademark wink long enough for Rollins to get the win! You heard it here first.

:reigns2


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Mila Kunis > Raw


:dayum


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I missed part of Raw to feed the cats. I guess Del Rio lost real quick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So many superhero movies


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Triple H returns with a Screwjob, I call it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Ambrose is losing tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The fact they're doing the first ever Shield triple threat at a c-level PPV just sums up creative nicely.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go! Ambrose and Rollins to tear the house down! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena admitted wrestling was fake. :vince4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw Cenas skit at the espys he did a great job


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> The fact they're doing the first ever Shield triple threat at a c-level PPV just sums up creative nicely.


I feel like they should have saved it for Summerslam or Wrestlemania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz looking like a geek wearing the IC title to the ESPY's.:lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

YEAH.......YES!!!

-John Cena :cena2


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

They were all havin fun at the ESPY's Maggle!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Ascension fpalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena even buried Kobe. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Openly mentioning "good guys and bad guys" must have some of the old veterans who broke their necks for this business in tears. Shameful.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Cena did a job? :eddie


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait, is the triple threat match still on? So seth wins, then loses next week or whenever, then complains about it for 6 months?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That has to be The Ascensions first Raw appearance of 2016.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who wears the IC title to an award show? :lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus... leave it to WWE to make fucking draft rules overly complicated.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I cringed when Cole said tomorrow night the sports and entertainment world turns its attention to the WWE draft. No...no it doesn't. A small niche group turns its attention, perhaps...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Father and Son. Lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now they are just killing time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha Awesome midget joke from foley!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go! :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Wrestlemania match? Foley vs Bryan? Chess match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Reigns 30 days over yet?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

CWC should've gone to snack down with DB, Hardcore Title should've been back to Raw with Foley


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This geek walking out with the main strap around his waist unkout


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I love both Mick Foley and Daniel Bryan, immensely so that little promo, and the opening one with both in the ring was really special to me.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I hope they change that ugly ass belt in the Draft aftermath. Fucking hideous.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

In 1 segment, Bryan and Foley sold this rivalry more than Shane and Stephanie did in months.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Foley will bury Bryan and Shane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Champ coming out 1st


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ronzilla said:


> Wrestlemania match? Foley vs Bryan? Chess match?


Eh, they're both writers so how about a poetry contest?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

It'll be another seven minutes before this match starts...


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Mick's wife > Bryan's wife


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is Reigns 30 days over yet?


Nope, on the 21st.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Why the hell is the champ coming to the ring first ?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Champions should ALWAYS come out last.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn cut to commercials already? Sigh...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want Seth to win so bad!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It was a nice run by Dean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

:laugh:Can I get some positive rep for being here for 3 hours, I don't want to be a villain no more


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> In 1 segment, Bryan and Foley sold this rivalry more than Shane and Stephanie did in months.


And some great camera work for once zooming slowly into a tight closeup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loved how Foley worked in the superiority of Bryan's reaction. :yes


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Couldn't they have done this commercials before Ambrose came out instead of all that filler crap?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why did the champion come out first?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Nope, on the 21st.


Thanks, so hopefully we dont get fuckery in this match


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Champ coming out 1st


Pisses me off more than Wasps and the phrase "hence why" combined


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Mick's wife > Bryan's wife


Noelle > than both


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I've rewound for Sasha Banks' "wardrobe malfunction"

For those of you who will also be on ass-watch, freeze-frame when Charlotte throws her back into the ring. You're welcome.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena, Reigns, Rollins and AJ all advertised for Raw in Atlanta on Aug 1st.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go! :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

THE MAN!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This should be the Battleground main event, but I'll take it now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman should be allowed to come back early since Vince is afraid to punish Lesnar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope they change up the sets and the ropes, also the themes for Raw and Smackdown since it is a new era and all.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seth has more of a big star aura in his left bollock than Ambrose will ever have


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Didn't Ambrose pin Rollins last year?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

PUT. TITLE. BACK. ON. THIS. MAN. :rollins


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Something just occurred to me I wounder if they are gonna pull a double pin as an excuse to make 2 championships for the draft :aries2


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

WWE CHAMPIYANSHAP!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is wearing that fresh gear! :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Shane and Bryan didn't even get out of their seats


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

It's called roid rage JBL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean isn't 225 pounds:lmao Seth is bigger than him and they billed him 8 pounds less.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

T0M said:


> WWE CHAMPIYANSHAP!


:goool


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JBL just buried the fuck out of this match. fpalm


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Didn't Ambrose pin Rollins last year?


At Elimination Chamber. WWE and its selective memory :vince3


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So are we thinking they might actually drop the title to Rollins tonight? I can't imagine Stephanie and Shane fighting over who gets Ambrose. They just do not see him as that important even with the title.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

LET'S GO SETH!!! THE MAN!!! :rollins


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Give me a MOTYC guys.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> Something just occurred to me I wounder if they are gonna pull a double pin as an excuse to make 2 championships for the draft :aries2


Very interesting. Hadn't thought of that. Dean is picked first....Is it possible to get Rollins, Cena and Styles on Smackdown? If so, RIP Raw.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph dont uncross your legs... your lady balls might pop out


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:jbl just schooled :cole


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean getting those women and children.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth would be a WWE Champion that we all could be proud of!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Boss Thighs again. *YAAAAS!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755229816077422592


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

dour flat main event means a bucket load of fuckery to end the show


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm officially sick of Ambrose's fucking rebound lariats.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It should be about time to go to commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That's it, more commercials. Great.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...that looked awful


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Natecore said:


> Cena, Reigns, Rollins and AJ all advertised for Raw in Atlanta on Aug 1st.


So Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and Cesaro are Smackdown?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Dean needs to stop with that out of the ring rebound lariat... it never looks good.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The commercials are lit as f! Subway, KFC, Arbys ..im gettin hungry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't believe I'm actually going to watch SD tomorrow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think Owens and Zayn will be on the same show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Foley to pull out Mr Socko on Stephanie to end the show?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a feeling there will not be much breathing room for top slots on Raw. Rusev is so excellent all around and Vince has to at this point realize that so I hope Rusev doesn't get hawked by Raw and gets to go to SD. I think in what I predict will be a much more open landscape: Rusev will shine.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Steph dont uncross your legs... your lady balls might pop out


:Tripslick


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't wait 'til Roman comes out and destroys everyone.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone figured out what happens for live events..do we get a mixture of talent ?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> So Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and Cesaro are Smackdown?


No way Cena, Reigns, Rollins and Styles are on the same show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev was born to shine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm officially sick of Ambrose's fucking rebound lariats.



It wouldn't be so bad if he didn't use it every single match. It's even more annoying when he does it more than once in a match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is rooting for The Man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't believe these are the adverts that make a 3hr RAW profitable


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Seth really toned down his style.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Cena, Reigns, Rollins and AJ all advertised for Raw in Atlanta on Aug 1st.



Card subject to change people. Those same stars are advertised here in Nashville for Smackdown Live the very next night. They can advertise who they want without any obligation because of the "Card subject to change" statement.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> So Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and Cesaro are Smackdown?


Seems about right if the Raw ad turns out to be true. I'd hope Zayn and Owens on different shows with the billing of Sunday's match. Can't see myself watch SD too often with that lineup.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is toying around with Dean. He could end this at any moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really hope Seth gets a new finisher at some point, i don't want him to go the rest of his career using Triple H's finisher. Hell give him Daniel Bryan's running knee, Bryan didn't use it long enough to where people associate the move with him, also Bryan will never wrestle again unlike Triple H who wrestles at some point every year.

The Pedigree is just too much Triple H's, no one else has ever used it in WWE other than him. It'd be like giving someone Stone Cold's finisher, it just wouldn't fit because we only associate the move with with Austin.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dean is an average ring worker :draper2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth needs to slow the pace down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No Hennigplex there


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> ESPN has become a joke, they are losing all of their good talent too like Skip Bayless, Mike Tirico, etc...


I quit watching when they hired that murder from Baltimore.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman has to be loving watching this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ambrose has really stepped up in the ring. He could always be this efficient which makes his months of mediocrity unacceptable and so frustrating. He really dumbs it down according to his spot on the card.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Dean is an average ring worker :draper2


That's the nicest thing I ever hear about Dean Ambrose's in ring skills


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Curb Stomp his ass and end this.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The crowd is going crazy for the World Title match

Might as well be in a VFW hall for butt fuck championship wrestling

Pick it up boys


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

Hope Foley cashes in his money in the bank contract and wins this match.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Seth's frogsplash is really pretty.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Come on Seth!!! Let's Go Seth!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bah, another commercial!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Dean Ambrose does weak suicide dive.


He's a lunatic maggle.:jbl


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

oh gawd now a little cesears commercial


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Rollins frogsplash makes angels cry.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Holy fuck, another commercial?!?!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They have ruined this match with commercials.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This was totally a good time to go to commercial.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins Frog Splash is soooooo nice.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*It just hit me that my sig reminds me of Marvel vs. Capcom. lol

And I'm starting to like Becky even more now. Her & Sasha lookin' all hot & FIERCE in my sig (and in that tweet I just posted)*. :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Commercial break during a WWE World HEavyweight Championship match? Are you effing kidding me?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a frog splash.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Shit has been awkward as fuck. This should not be a championship match, they are both capable of so much more than this.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Positive rep happy hour?!! since it's commercial break?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

T0M said:


> Seth's frogsplash is really pretty.


He is a freaking boss.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

As soon as the match picks up........commercial.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brollins said:


> Rollins frogsplash makes angels cry.


That looks like a bellyflop into a pool :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They have to have commercials! :vince4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *It just hit me that my sig reminds me of Marvel vs. Capcom. lol
> 
> And I'm starting to like Becky even more now. Her & Sasha lookin' all hot & FIERCE in my sig (and in that tweet I just posted)*. :lol


That game is amazing. Good times playing it, freaking epic!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how nearly every high flyer does the suicide dive, but when Dean does it for some reason it makes him a lunatic.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Dean is an average ring worker :draper2


That's more than fine in the main event. Work rate doesn't draw at the main event level in North American wrestling and it definitely won't keep you over. As long as a guy can work a match without injuring himself or his opponent, he's fine. Cesaro would sacrifice all the uppercuts and five star matches for the ability to cut a promo like Rock.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

More fking' commercials?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are amongst the very young at heart....for the love of...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Two commercials in this match. I hate WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There shouldn't be commercials on this match!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome combo from Seth!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *It just hit me that my sig reminds me of Marvel vs. Capcom. lol
> 
> And I'm starting to like Becky even more now. Her & Sasha lookin' all hot & FIERCE in my sig (and in that tweet I just posted)*. :lol


Not nowhere as hype as MVC though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We probably missed the best part of the match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was Steph doing?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Stephanie asking the ref if Rollins was OK. Shane's eyes widened. Hmmmm..


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Steph has big balls


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Returns from commercial break and shows us clips of stuff we seen and nothing of what happend when the commercials were on unkout


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is that last little bit of blonde left in Seth's hair ever gonna come out all the way?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is worried about Seth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Even Byron was like "WTF is that?" :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That sequence was dumb as shit. No sold everything.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey I haven't been watching all night have they mentioned Lesnar?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

those kicks thou lmfao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> Stephanie is worried about Seth.


Gotta make sure her #1 draft pick is all good.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Nobody can say that Dean is more over than Seth. At least not in this town. Equal reactions across the board.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did Seth just botch or something what was that?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The amount of clotheslines in a Cesaro vs Ambrose match would be obscene.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Let's see if Seth catches hell over those kicks like Naomi did :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Smooth dirty deeds.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How did Dean do that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Not the Spanish announce table!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

And people say Reigns sucks at selling, that whole sequence made no goddamn sense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it Foley and Steph are on Seth's side and Shane and Bryan on Dean's? Are they plainly telling us whos gonna end up on each brand?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Card subject to change people. Those same stars are advertised here in Nashville for Smackdown Live the very next night. They can advertise who they want without any obligation because of the "Card subject to change" statement.


Just adding to the conversation. And they can all work both shows as usually the locally advertised match is a dark match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That sequence was a joke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

2!!!!!!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Those who don't like kicking out of finishers will be tearing their hair out.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Those Kawada kicks by Seth would not have made Kawada proud that is for sure those Kawada little head kicks were stiff as hell and looked like they would hurt tremendously, Not near as offensive as not even registering let alone selling that turnbuckle bomb though wtf?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> And people say Reigns sucks at selling, that whole sequence made no goddamn sense.


They are just spamming moves, without any real reason. Also the bunch of kick outs its a joke


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

mattheel said:


> Nobody can say that Dean is more over than Seth. At least not in this town. Equal reactions across the board.


Who has made that claim?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> brb getting a cup in order to drink in the gift of Jericho :y2j


Drink it in, mannnn :y2j


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Curb Stomp please!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Welp. Dean's winning...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been watching a speech. Has this been a good match?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Regal will come out and turn the lights out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy shit, that clothesline is fucking shitty.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The fuckery!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

THE REF!


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

There's only 1347 posts? I could have sworn these threads used to go on a lot longer.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

There you go double pin , Draft #1 & #2 are set

#1 Rollins (RAW)
#2 Ambrose (Smackdown)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Those who don't like kicking out of finishers will be tearing their hair out.


Already finished that. I'm pulling out my pubes now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I.... I give up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL So forced!

Everyone knows draft is coming and they book this. :heston


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Of course...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Double pin fuckery:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn it. I knew it.

The segway to the Smackdown championship.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice way to create another World Title.


I guess.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bring back the belt now!!! Rollins to Smackdown with Cena and Styles please...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who won the match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What's going on? Lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And here is the fuckery :HA


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Is the ref dying?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The ref is really selling right now


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck this shit. Utter garbage.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vince coming out to break his knees again? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are they going to restart the match?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

WOW


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL I called it :HA


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is dumb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A Dusty Finish! lmao

Who's the wise ass who predicted this? 

Good job


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to make your champion look like a bitch.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So this is how they create the Smackdown championship lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So 1 is the champ on Raw the other the champ on Smackdown :kobefacepalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE not even trying to act like this shit isn't fake anymore. :heston

Draft coming up, book a double pin out of nowhere.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Somebody called this shit earlier in the thread :applause


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Shane is taking Rollins to stick it to Steph. So is it AJ and Rollins or Cena and Rollins? Maybe Cena and Reigns stay on Raw together?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Umm...what? That was stupid. That better not be it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

StylesP1 said:


> Bring back the belt now!!! Rollins to Smackdown with Cena and Styles please...


Wrong Rollins is RAW #1 pick , He got the belt , Dean will get his smackdown belt


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE dun fucked up


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I fucking knew it. Called this horseshit on page 8. Everyone looks shit and we get two "world" champions


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

They just had to F with it and make Seth look weak and the show putter to a close


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bullshit.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

THE FUCKERY!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BULL SHIIIIITTTT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Told ya'll it wouldn't be a clean finish. And obviously they create another belt tomorrow night.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Enduring the previous 2 and a half hours for that wasn't worth it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Dean is awarded the title back on Smackdown.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So they do a double pin six days too early. What am anticlimactic ending.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dumb way to end the show

should have just admitted it was a double pin


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Steph will draft Rollins first thinking he's the champ, decision will get overturned Ambrose goes to Smackdown with the WWE Championship.

Yada yada following week Steph will create the new title for RAW then tries to give it straight to Rollins, Foley overturns her power and makes a tournament for the title cumulating with Reigns v Rollins in the main event of Summerslam for the title. Only problem now is, who will Ambrose be competing against at Summerslam for the WWE title.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

fpalm why do I watch this shit?

Sports Entertainment booking kills a great match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What does the ref say?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> So 1 is the champ on Raw the other the champ on Smackdown :kobefacepalm


So Roman wins both shop's titles on Sunday so Vince can force feed him to everyone?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I personally believe that Hunter, Steph and Rollins have probably had a threesome in the past.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why couldn't they just have him win clean?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Steph drafts Rollins. Shane drafts Ambrose.

DUAL CHAMPIONS


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Can they stop playing "hot potato" with the damn title though.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

What the hell was this anti-climatic shit ?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that finish was fucking awful.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Enjoyed that match. Didn't really care for the result. Whatever they have to do to get two world titles. It's very clear in any case that Seth Rollins is viewed as the #3 guy in the company. Behind Cena and Reigns. Ambrose is a distant #4.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph has the biggest balls and takes the mic to announce the winner? WTF!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bailout to create a title :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is the ref drunk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the first time in years and there is a draft and fuckery appears, who could have foreseen this besides everyone on the planet.
Tonights show of tag teams, 6 man, 8 man and 12 man makes us appreciate TNA even more


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Shane is taking Rollins to stick it to Steph. So is it AJ and Rollins or Cena and Rollins? Maybe Cena and Reigns stay on Raw together?



RAW has the first pick. Stephanie is obviously a Rollins guy. She takes Seth at #1. Shane takes Dean at #2.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

T0M said:


> I personally believe that Hunter, Steph and Rollins have probably had a threesome in the past.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, that was stupid.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:Rollins

Da real champ. Not like that bum Ambrose


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That ladies and gentlemen is what you call fuckery.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Seth be all like "_Nope. Fuck you. I won_." :rollins

:lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

what a weird finish to a pretty good match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Dean actually isn't the champion anymore? Fucking hell. If they don't split the titles tomorrow and Dean doesn't get one of them, I think I literally give up.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is genuinely fucking stupid. Makes Rollins look bad by having fuckery, shit-length reigns and makes Ambrose look like a geek.

Way to devalue your top guys and world title before the brand split.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

It took the combined brainpower of 30 writers to come up with that turgid dogshit fpalm


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Awful finish to what had become a very nice match. But hey, at least Crossfit Jesus is champion once again.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I missed the finish because a fucking Kingler spawned in my bedroom. Why was the red down?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This company is booked like shit from top to bottom. They are fucked.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stupid ending. They may nullify Seth's "win" tomorrow.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that was goofy as hell lol. Guess if it means Ambrose ends up on Smackdown, I won't complain too much about it. And it is a decent cliffhanger leading to Smackdown tomorrow night.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Now we have a WWE Champion that everyone loves! :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So Dean actually isn't the champion anymore? Fucking hell. If they don't split the titles tomorrow and Dean doesn't get one of them, I think I literally give up.


I think it is clear they will be giving Dean the other title.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

T0M said:


> I personally believe that Hunter, Steph and Rollins have probably had a threesome in the past.


When Paul bottoms for Seth he uses the Jean-Paul Lévesque accent. However when he tops Seth he's Terra Ryzing...

;-)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They couldn't just do a tourney for the other show after the PPV for the new title?

They had to show the world the fake booking?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Ambrose is still champ, just announced on twitter.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

>Ambrose looks like shit for "losing"
>Seth will look like shit tomorrow when his "win" is nullified

Welcome to WWE where EVERYONE IS A FUCKING LOSER.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

So I guess Seth Rollins will be champion until tomorrow night.

You have to give kudos to WWE, now people will have to watch tomorrow's Smack down to find out where this is going.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE Network showed the replays. Ref made the decision. Match ends in a draw. Ambrose still the champion. 

FUCKERY!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is anyone really surprised? I mean Foley and Steph was clearly rooting for Seth while on the other side we had Shane and Bryan rooting for Dean, they couldn't make this shit anymore obvious if they tried. They was already rooting their guys on, Steph and Foley was already acting as if Rollins was representing Raw while Shane and Bryan was acting as if Dean was fighting for smackdown.

Its obvious as fuck Stephanie's gonna draft Rollins and Shane's gonna draft Dean and give him the new title, we already know the first two draft picks pretty much now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The draft tomorrow will start at #3 , #1 is Rollins , #2 is Dean 

Who's #3 Reigns? Cena? Lesnar?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So this is how WWE is gonna make two World Titles, huh?






Seems legit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's the worst taste left in my mouth since I watched Sunny's porn.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Just adding to the conversation. And they can all work both shows as usually the locally advertised match is a dark match.


which further proves my point, they aren't going to advertise a match that gives away the draft results, it's most likely the dark match for the local venue. In fact, every time I went to a live event, those advertised matches always changed anyway. In other words, it proves nothing, but it's nice to speculate.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

So tomorrow on Smackdown it will be decided that both guys won the match and both guys are champs. They should have waited for the ppv for this nonsense. Because now what title will ne on the line at the ppv.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Ending almost as forced, as Dean DDT(?) after Rollins threw him to the corner


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fully expect Dean to be given the title back tomorrow night on SD, and then Steph announces Rollins as her champ when she presumably drafts him.

But still, even if it is for 24 hours, THE MAN :rollins has got the title back.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

T0M said:


> I personally believe that Hunter, Steph and Rollins have probably had a threesome in the past.


That has always been an assumption of mine.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is genuinely fucking stupid. Makes Rollins look bad by having fuckery, shit-length reigns and makes Ambrose look like a geek.
> 
> Way to devalue your top guys and world title before the brand split.


Dean doesn't need shit booking and joke finishes to make him look like a geek, He does that all on his own


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Everybody is bitching about the ending :lol 

It was the right call, as it would be fucking stupid to have a decisive winner this close to Battleground/The draft.

The only really stupid thing was Seth walking out with the title when the match obviously ended in a tie.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> I've never even heard of this ultimate edition.


it's coming out tomorrow and is basically an "R" rated version with scenes they cut out to make it PG-13, it unintentionally removed some side character storylines that really made the entire movie make more sense. I'm not saying the movie is flawless, but the "Ultimate Edition" really does fit the story together much better and made the movie quite enjoyable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose still hasn't beat a SHIELD member clean in a 1 on 1 match. :rollins


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> I personally believe that Hunter, Steph and Rollins have probably had a threesome in the past.


Well now I have that image in my head. :bob :taker :bearer


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well WWE's twitter says Dean is still the champion...fpalm Just bad booking altogether. Smh.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> WWE Network showed the replays. Ref made the decision. Match ends in a draw. Ambrose still the champion.
> 
> FUCKERY!


Really? Did they even announce on Raw that there would be continuing coverage on the network?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BarrettBarrage said:


> >Ambrose looks like shit for "losing"
> >Seth will look like shit tomorrow when his "win" is nullified
> 
> Welcome to WWE where EVERYONE IS A FUCKING LOSER.


Or if you're not looking to be negative, both are winners for putting on a terrific match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Lazy way to get the title back on Rollins but that what's expected from this company. 

Lol at anyone expecting anything but fuckery happening.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Enjoyed that match. Didn't really care for the result. Whatever they have to do to get two world titles. It's very clear in any case that Seth Rollins is viewed as the #3 guy in the company. Behind Cena and Reigns. Ambrose is a distant #4.


Dean is still champion per WWE's twitter and Seth didn't go over decisively so there's nothing clear about anything. Both guys looked poor walking away from this. Furthermore Seth will definitely leap frog Roman before years end if he hasn't already.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I bet Dean is awarded the title back on Smackdown.


As a "no contest"?

Bc they certainly can't call Dean the winner. Both dudes got pinned. I would find it more likely they hold the title vacant with winner take all at battleground. Then they figure out how the titles split afterwards.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The match has been ruled a Draw on the WWE Network.

As long as Rollins didn't lose clean, I'm happy.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ambrose still hasn't beat a SHIELD member clean in a 1 on 1 match. :rollins


He beat Rollins clean at Elimination Chamber last year. Ref just changed match to dq after the match ended. Cuz Rollins knocked him out.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Pissed off I'm going to have to watch Ambrose on Smackdown. This is bullshit. Cena and AJ were supposed to be battling for the new title at Smackdown. I don't want this clown having the title. I don't want to see AJ vs Dean. I want to see AJ vs Rollins or AJ vs Cena. 

Pissed.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Uh, guys? Ref announced on network that Dean won. Dean still champ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Dean actually IS still champion then, yay 

Why didn't they do the bit with the ref on Raw instead of waiting till afterwards? A lot of people probably won't watch that and won't know WTF is going on :lol


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FWWE%2Fstatus%2F755238418699788288%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CAMVP said:


> What does the ref say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ringtingtingduhdingdughdingding


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Or if you're not looking to be negative, both are winners for putting on a terrific match.


Never said the match was bad.
Just tired of these bullshit finishes.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm curious as to how WF would have booked the outcome, since everybody seems to have such a problem with the tie ending.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So Dean actually isn't the champion anymore? Fucking hell. If they don't split the titles tomorrow and Dean doesn't get one of them, I think I literally give up.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755238418699788288


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Dean is still champion? Lol why the fuck didn't they tell us that on Raw instead of ending with Rollins music playing and him walking out with the title? That just confused everyone.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE Network match was a draw , Champion keep the belt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755238982070394881


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

So people without network or app think Seth is champ, everyone else knows Dean is. Dumb.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Jesus...so they went off the air with Rollins holding the title for nothing?!?

Just include the refs decision on air! What the fuck was the point of ANY of that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean is still Champ, but what a way to make him look like a complete GEEK. Geez.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how everybody is assuming Dean will go to Smackdown, we still don't know who's going where...


----------



## Big D. Langston (Sep 9, 2015)

if they ruled it out as a draw TODAY, why did they do this shitty finish in the first play? makes no sense to me, the cliffhanger was lost for tomorrow...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean rebounds and keeps the title.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

When it comes down to it, everyone is just a fucking mark bitching because "their guy" didn't win clean,

:lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

mobels said:


> Ambrose is still champ, just announced on twitter.


Booo. :fuckthis


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Dean needs to drop this title quick and go back to the mid card quick

His reign has been horrible


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Spaz350 said:


> So people without network or app think Seth is champ, everyone else knows Dean is. Dumb.


And people without cable didn't have to suffer watching that show like we did...


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE Network match was a draw , Champion keep the belt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755238982070394881


All those Rollins marks prematurely jumping for joy :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why couldn't they keep this cliffhanger for tomorrow? Lame


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> Uh, guys? Ref announced on network that Dean won. Dean still champ.


Do you not know what the word "draw" means?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

OMG I just had the worst thought ever, tomorrow on Smackdown Shane makes a compromise saying they are both champions, Seth for Raw, Dean for Smackdown.... and Reigns ends up winning on Sunday making him champion on BOTH shows fpalm kill me if this happens.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

WTF was that BS. Not showed on TV


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> When it comes down to it, everyone is just a fucking mark bitching because "their guy" didn't win clean,
> 
> :lol


I'm not  I'm just glad Dean is still the champion haha. I love Seth too, but I didn't want Dean's title reign to end this soon or in that way.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how everybody is assuming Dean will go to Smackdown, we still don't know who's going where...


Ambrose is definitely going to SD, Shane and Bryan was clearly rooting for him in the match, while Steph and Foley was rooting for Rollins. They pretty much told us whos going where right there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> OMG I just had the worst thought ever, tomorrow on Smackdown Shane makes a compromise saying they are both champions, Seth for Raw, Dean for Smackdown.... and Reigns ends up winning on Sunday making him champion on BOTH shows fpalm kill me if this happens.


:vince$


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Big D. Langston said:


> if they ruled it out as a draw TODAY, why did they do this shitty finish in the first play? makes no sense to me, the cliffhanger was lost for tomorrow...


Because This company loves fuckery


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Jesus...so they went off the air with Rollins holding the title for nothing?!?
> 
> Just include the refs decision on air! What the fuck was the point of ANY of that?


To make sure to highlight just how important it is to subscribe to the DubYaDubYAAE network for just 9.99! Where you get all the important news and highlights!
:cole


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> When it comes down to it, everyone is just a fucking mark bitching because "their guy" didn't win clean,
> 
> :lol


Considering how frequently matches used to end in fuckery back in the day, I don't see the point in complaining, lol. The match was pretty good in my opinion, and gave viewers and added reason to tune in tomorrow for the fallout.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> All those Rollins marks prematurely jumping for joy :lmao:lmao:lmao


I knew it was a draw before it went off air it was just damn weird the way they did it.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> OMG I just had the worst thought ever, tomorrow on Smackdown Shane makes a compromise saying they are both champions, Seth for Raw, Dean for Smackdown.... and Reigns ends up winning on Sunday making him champion on BOTH shows fpalm kill me if this happens.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

T0M said:


> I personally believe that Hunter, Steph and Rollins have probably had a threesome in the past.


I'll go ahead a be tacky with you, every time I've seen her do a promo with Jericho or Reigns she appears to want a very intimate physical confrontation. Maybe that's just her selling her intensity, but she can come off a bit odd in her interactions with the talent.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok the match was awesome. But why do that Cliffhanger ending, just to resolve it 5 minutes later on the network where less people saw it? Why not just do that on Raw?

I mean, if the controversy would have lead into tomorrow night, cool. But all the stuff after the match was just unnecessary.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Do you not know what the word "draw" means?


Got my network switched on a sec too late to hear the actual call,just saw Ambrose with the belt and announcers calling him champ. Apologies.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WWE JUST MINDFUCKED EVERYBODY!* :lol

https://twitter.com/WWE


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Gonna record raw and smackdown in future and skip 75% of the shit 
sick of not just the wwe and its stupidity but the clowns on here who moan every week and still tune in,
No more live wwe till it picks up for me.

Thankfully the G1 complex which is a superior product is on this month


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> When it comes down to it, everyone is just a fucking mark bitching because "their guy" didn't win clean,
> 
> :lol


Yeah, that's it.

It's not the dumb, predictable ending that suddenly got reversed off air.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Well they found a way for Rollins to be drafted #1 by RAW. 

But this just screams 'Hey everyone! We know you know it's fake, so we won't even try to hide the fact. We got a draft tomorrow, so here's a draw.'


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is genuinely fucking stupid. Makes Rollins look bad by having fuckery, shit-length reigns and makes Ambrose look like a geek.
> 
> Way to devalue your top guys and world title before the brand split.


They could have achieved the same result if they'd laid the title in the middle of the ring and let Dean and Seth take turns pissing on it. Whoever has better aim is the REAL WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

So if a Title match goes to a draw, shouldn't the Champion retain by default?


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

How has Ambrose's reign been terrible?
It's barely even begun.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not  I'm just glad Dean is still the champion haha. I love Seth too, but I didn't want Dean's title reign to end this soon or in that way.


My only real issue with it was that Rollins walked away with the title. It made no sense to leave viewers thinking that Rollins was the new champ when the match obviously ended in a tie. 

But yeah, whenever Ambrose's reign does actually end, it shouldn't be like that. 

It's just a convoluted excuse to create a new world title for one of the shows (and to possibly justify Rollins being the no 1 pick in the draft). It's convoluted fuckery at its finest, but it's WWE, so it's to be expected.

The worst case scenario would have been if one of them had lost clean, so I'm happy about the fact that that didn't happen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

You know what was a brilliant bit of character work/playing on the gimmick. Having Miz's Lawyers work out a deal where he and Maryse cant be split up in the draft. Of course this egotistical Hollywood "Superstar" is going to sort something like that out.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thinking back on Steph slapping Shane since he made that comment tonight about if she was his brother he would have hit her back, i think its so dumb that in every other wrestling promotion women take bumps from guys all the time, in Lucha Underground you literally have Cage, Matanza etc beating the holy shit out of women, its not a big deal really. But in WWE they act as if a cop car is waiting near by to arrest them for assaulting a female. 

How i miss the days of Austin stunning Stephanie and Bubba Ray powerbombing women through tables, back when WWE wasn't so PC and didn't act as if women was made of glass.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> Considering how frequently matches used to end in fuckery back in the day, I don't see the point in complaining, lol. The match was pretty good in my opinion, and gave viewers and added reason to tune in tomorrow for the fallout.


Good point. They needed a hook for the first Smackdown Live. They Haven't advertised shit for tomorrow night's show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> The worst case scenario would have been if one of them had lost clean, so I'm happy about the fact that that didn't happen.


Agreed, I am glad that didn't happen.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

T0M said:


> Yeah, that's it.
> 
> It's not the dumb, predictable ending that suddenly got reversed off air.


Aside from the admittedly idiotic decision to reverse the decision off the air, what would you have done?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Aficionado said:


> So if a Title match goes to a draw, shouldn't the Champion retain by default?


Yes Ambrose is still the champion. But once he gets drafted to Smackdown. Look for Stephanie to name Rollins new champion of Raw. Due to what just happened.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> The draft tomorrow will start at #3 , #1 is Rollins , #2 is Dean
> 
> Who's #3 Reigns? Cena? Lesnar?


Oh, I'm sure.

Predictable as fuck right out of the gate, though, the third pick SHOULD be Styles.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> Yes Ambrose is still the champion. But once he gets drafted to Smackdown. Look for Stephanie to name Rollins new champion of Raw. Due to what just happened.


Ugh, so essentially Bischoff handing Triple H the WHC all over again. Maybe not quite as lame, bit lame nonetheless.

Oh well.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AngryConsumer said:


> Oh, I'm sure.
> 
> Predictable as fuck right out of the gate, though, the third pick SHOULD be Styles.


It will probably be Cena. Then Raw will take Reigns and Orton or Lesnar. Smackdown will take Styles then.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> OMG I just had the worst thought ever, tomorrow on Smackdown Shane makes a compromise saying they are both champions, Seth for Raw, Dean for Smackdown.... and Reigns ends up winning on Sunday making him champion on BOTH shows fpalm kill me if this happens.


Holy fuck.

That IS what's going to happen isn't it.

Oh fuck.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Good point. They needed a hook for the first Smackdown Live. They Haven't advertised shit for tomorrow night's show.


They advertised Brock being on the first episode of SmackDown! Live, but now its being reported he isn't even going to be there because they don't want to waste one of his dates on the draft. This fucking company man :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Yes Ambrose is still the champion. But once he gets drafted to Smackdown. Look for Stephanie to name Rollins new champion of Raw. Due to what just happened.


The title is still on the line for BG there is simply no reason to introduce a new title with the PPV just around the corner.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

If Roman doesn't win Sunday, I could see him taking the pin. It would give them a reason to award the World Heavyweight Championship to Seth, sort of like they did with Triple H in 2002.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Aside from the admittedly idiotic decision to reverse the decision off the air, what would you have done?


I probably wouldn't have had Rollins vs Ambrose in a title match one night before a draft and six days before they meet again on PPV.

The draw was predicted by many on here (although not by me) and it just screamed fake and corny. Reversing the decision off air is just the icing on the cake. It was crap.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Aficionado said:


> Ugh, so essentially Bischoff handing Triple H the WHC all over again. Maybe not quite as lame, bit lame nonetheless.
> 
> Oh well.


Yeah but I guess in Rollins and Stephanie eyes he should be champion. That's why Stephanie announced him as champion. Even though he wasn't. So they have something to back up Rollins getting the new belt I guess.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

AngryConsumer said:


> Oh, I'm sure.
> 
> Predictable as fuck right out of the gate, though, the third pick SHOULD be Styles.


For every 2 Smackdown picks , RAW gets 3 picks

#1 Seth Rollins (RAW)
#2 Dean Ambrose (Smackdown)
#3 Brock Lesnar (Smadown)
#4 Roman Reigns (RAW)
#5 John Cena (RAW)
#6 AJ Styles (RAW)
#7 Randy Orton (Smackdown)
#8 Rusev (Smackdown)
#9 Bray Wyatt (RAW)
#10 Shemus (RAW)


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> OMG I just had the worst thought ever, tomorrow on Smackdown Shane makes a compromise saying they are both champions, Seth for Raw, Dean for Smackdown.... and Reigns ends up winning on Sunday making him champion on BOTH shows fpalm kill me if this happens.


Honestly, I hope he goes undrafted, wins, then shows up to both shows refusing to defend his title since he doesn't have to be on either one. WWE needs to quit with the pitiful BS that happened tonight, the only point was to make it all about McMahons>>>>>the Champ. If WWE is gonna go for fuckery, go all the way with it, do some gonzo shit and not this lame crap we've seen 1000 times.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> The title is still on the line for BG there is simply no reason to introduce a new title with the PPV just around the corner.


Yeah probably not to next Monday on Raw. This means Ambrose is pinning Reigns at the ppv. Seth will complain and Stephanie will agree with him and make him the new or real champ in their eyes. Since both of them will believe that Rollins really won the match and is the real champion.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm watching tomorrow not because I'm engaged and enthralled but because I'm confused as fuck as to where they are going with this or if they even meant to go off air before declaring Ambrose still champ.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Ambrose retained and there's a legitimate chance he goes to SD now. Perfect outcome. As a football fan who watches MNF, this is great news. No need to watch RAW anymore. He's definitely losing at BG, but he'll probably get the SD title at some point.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> For every 2 Smackdown picks , RAW gets 3 picks
> 
> #1 Seth Rollins (RAW)
> #2 Dean Ambrose (Smackdown)
> ...


You don't know if that will be the order. It could very well be...

Raw
SD
Raw
SD
Raw
Raw
SD
Raw
SD
Raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> You don't know if that will be the order. It could very well be...
> 
> Raw
> SD
> ...


Yeah that is the order they will likely go with. Don't see them having two SD and then three RAW picks in a row. It would be unbalanced.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Roach13 said:


> Because This company loves fuckery


Which is fine, but it should leave me thirsty for more, wanting to see what happens next, not feeling resentful 'cause I just got dry fucked and didn't even get to come.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Next week, 2002 all over again....


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey everyone raw just started for me in Cali. But Facebook spolied the finish. On a star ratings scale how good was the main event prior to finish?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Ambrose retained and there's a legitimate chance he goes to SD now. Perfect outcome. As a football fan who watches MNF, this is great news. No need to watch RAW anymore. He's definitely losing at BG, but he'll probably get the SD title at some point.


I see the opposite, I see him beating Reigns and bringing WWE title to Smackdown. Then Stephanie will announce Rollins as her new Champion and the real champion on Raw next Monday. The whole thing with Stephanie and Rollins feeling screwed sets up perfectly for Raw creating the new title. Otherwise they set up this finish for nothing. If Dean just drops the belt to a Raw guy at Battleground. The match could have ended in dq or something. If the purpose was to just keep the belt on Ambrose to Sunday.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Next week, not tomorrow night.

Ambrose will retain the WWE title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> I see the opposite, I see him beating Reigns and bringing WWE title to Smackdown. Then Stephanie will announce Rollins as her new Champion and the real champion on Raw next Monday. The whole thing with Stephanie and Rollins feeling screwed sets up perfectly for Raw creating the new title. Otherwise they set up this finish for nothing. If Dean just drops the belt to a Raw guy at Battleground. The match could have ended in dq or something. If the purpose was to just keep the belt on Ambrose to Sunday.


 I don't know how either can claim being screwed when they'll be involved in a triple threat on Sunday. Unless they go the predictable route of a double pin. Honestly, I'm just done with the product. Another Shield guy dominating Smackdown and making it a Raw lite. No thanks, I prefer workrate and story telling over cringe and 'sports entertainment'.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The title is still on the line for BG there is simply no reason to introduce a new title with the PPV just around the corner.


EXACTLY. Why would the triple threat, that they've been hyping for weeks need to take place if Seth gets handed a new title??? He'd have a title and wouldn't need to be in the match, which would make all the hype pointless and we wouldn't get the Shield triple threat.

They need to wait till after BG and see which show the title ends up on, THEN introduce a new title for the show without one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> For every 2 Smackdown picks , RAW gets 3 picks
> 
> #1 Seth Rollins (RAW)
> #2 Dean Ambrose (Smackdown)
> ...


 You want Smackdown to be dead on arrival lol? Brock would be showing up sparsely and dean is nowhere near big enough to carry a show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

tboneangle said:


> Hey everyone raw just started for me in Cali. But Facebook spolied the finish. On a star ratings scale how good was the main event prior to finish?


4/5

Started slow, but from middle to end was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> EXACTLY. Why would the triple threat, that they've been hyping for weeks need to take place if Seth gets handed a new title??? He'd have a title and wouldn't need to be in the match, which would make all the hype pointless and we wouldn't get the Shield triple threat.
> 
> They need to wait till after BG and see which show the title ends up on, THEN introduce a new title for the show without one.


Yep, you got it  Introducing a title before Battleground makes no sense.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> You want Smackdown to be dead on arrival lol? Brock would be showing up sparsely and dean is nowhere near big enough to carry a show.


Round 1.

Raw - Rollins
SD - Cena
Raw - Ambrose
SD - Styles
Raw - Reigns
Raw - Charlotte
SD - Orton
Raw - Miz(IC belt)
SD - Sasha
Raw - Jericho

Round 2

Raw - New Day
SD - Rusev(w/Lana)(US belt)
Raw - Owens
SD - Enzo and Cass
Raw - Alberto Del Rio
Raw - Sami Zayn(they keep him with Owens)
SD - The Club
Raw - Samoa Joe(first NXT pick)
SD - Bray Wyatt
Raw - Blake and Murphy

Round 3

Raw -Baron Corbin
SD - Bayley
Raw - Demon Kane
SD - Finn Balor
Raw - The Dudleys
Raw - Dolph Ziggler
SD - Cesaro
Raw - Nikki Bella(She will be Sasha's partner at Battleground for a one night thing, then split to Raw while Sasha goes to Smackdown.)
SD - Becky Lynch
Raw - Austin Aries

That is my best guess. Assuming Lesnar doesn't go to a specific brand, because really what the fuck is the point.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Straw Hat said:


> I don't know how either can claim being screwed when they'll be involved in a triple threat on Sunday. Unless they go the predictable route of a double pin. Honestly, I'm just done with the product. Another Shield guy dominating Smackdown and making it a Raw lite. No thanks, I prefer workrate and story telling over cringe and 'sports entertainment'.


I agree if Rollins/Ambrose ended in a draw. Rollins would deserve another title show vs Ambrose and that's at Battleground. If Rollins didn't come out of the match with the belt. Then that should be the end of it. But let's not forget that Rollins is a whinny heel character. He's going to claim he's the real champion, he pinned Ambrose on Raw last week. And say he doesn't care what that stupid bogus ref said. While Ambrose pinned Reigns at Battleground who shouldn't have even been in that match. 


So Rollins will complain and say he's sick and tired of having the title stolen from him. Stephanie will obviously agree with everything he said. Then award him the World Heavyweight Championship. Which might be the old WCW belt or new World Title. Rollins/Stephanie being heels can pull off creating a second title with this storyline. While Ambrose/Shane and such can't justisfy doing the same thing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> EXACTLY. Why would the triple threat, that they've been hyping for weeks need to take place if Seth gets handed a new title??? He'd have a title and wouldn't need to be in the match, which would make all the hype pointless and we wouldn't get the Shield triple threat.
> 
> They need to wait till after BG and see which show the title ends up on, THEN introduce a new title for the show without one.


I have no commentary on your post, I just wanted to show you this gif I made.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I have no commentary on your post, I just wanted to show you this gif I made.


Ohhhhh, very nice! I haven't seen Raw yet, just read about it, how does Dean lose his shirt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyway, now that the smoke has cleared from that finish, I'm very happy that not only did Rollins not lose tonight, but he didn't win the title in that fashion with that ending. That would've been a weak title win that would've been on his resume. Glad Rollins didn't win it like that. Rollins very good booking since his comeback continues.

And now Rollins, from a kayfabe standpoint, does have at the very least, a somewhat legitimate claim that the title keeps getting taken away from him, again, from a kayfabe aspect. ANY heel, whiny or not, would come out on the next show and complain about that. Hell, strong heels in the past have complained about far less than that screwy ass finish tonight. He has a right from a kayfabe aspect to be pissed/annoyed.

And I'm so happy he didn't lose, let alone CLEAN, which some of us have been saying all week would have made ZERO sense and done nothing for him. Obviously, he is a priority to WWE, even with Dean as Champion, more than some thought. More than anything, I'm thrilled his strong booking since his comeback continues.

:rollins


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, you got it  Introducing a title before Battleground makes no sense.



Yeah it will be the next night on Raw. Which will end up setting up Rollins/Reigns one on one for World Heavyweight Championship. The interesting thing will be. Who will Ambrose be defending WWE Championship against at Summerslam. If AJ/Cena both end up on Smackdown they could do a three way. Or if they keep that one on one with no title involved. I guess Ambrose could defend the title against Bray Wyatt or someone like Owens or Jericho. Bray Wyatt makes most sense considering Ambrose has struggled against him in their previous feud. While we just seen him beat up on Owens and Jericho over the last few months.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

My issue is, Seth ended the show as champion. You can't have the official decision on a network exclusive.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyway, now that the smoke has cleared from that finish, I'm very happy that not only did Rollins not lose tonight, but he didn't win the title in that fashion with that ending. That would've been a weak title win that would've been on his resume. Glad Rollins didn't win it like that. Rollins very good booking since his comeback continues.
> 
> And now Rollins, from a kayfabe standpoint, does have at the very least, a somewhat legitimate claim that the title keeps getting taken away from him, again, from a kayfabe aspect. ANY heel, whiny or not, would come out on the next show and complain about that. Hell, strong heels in the past have complained about far less than that screwy ass finish tonight. He has a right from a kayfabe aspect to be pissed/annoyed.
> 
> ...


Yeah WWE did a good job making them both look like equals tonight. With Ambrose also looking strong kicking out of Rollins finisher prior to the double pin stuff. Considering both will probably be World Champions come Monday, it was smart to not make one guy look stronger or weaker then the other. While I'm sure Ambrose will get his definding title win over Reigns on Sunday and bring the title to Smackdown. While Stephanie will likely name Rollins new World Heavyweight Champion on Monday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah WWE did a good job making them both look like equals tonight. With Ambrose also looking strong kicking out of Rollins finisher prior to the double pin stuff. Considering both will probably be World Champions come Monday, it was smart to not make one guy look stronger or weaker then the other. While I'm sure Ambrose will get his definding title win over Reigns on Sunday and bring the title to Smackdown. While Stephanie will likely name Rollins new World Heavyweight Champion on Monday.


That was my only point all week, that neither guy should take a clean pin tonight. That's literally all I was saying. It was nothing against Ambrose (or even Rollins) at all.

As for BG, I have no idea what is going to happen. All bets are off now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> My issue is, Seth ended the show as champion. You can't have the official decision on a network exclusive.




LOL the biggest mistake is they didn't even announce official decision would be on the Network. It would be a different story if JBL or Michael Cole said tune into WWE Network to see the decision. When watching the show it felt like he would have to wait until Smackdown tomorrow to find out the real decision.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Just came from the show and they did announce it as a draw. AWESOME SHOW. And I even made it on camera a few times.

I didn't know raw went off the air after Seth won, they announced the draw at 1108 or so, it wasn't super late.

2 things I learned. Maryse and Lana are both INSANELY HOT in real life, like wow.

Cena still sucks but he def had the crowd either cheering or booing him. Booing was much more fun.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ohhhhh, very nice! I haven't seen Raw yet, just read about it, how does Dean lose his shirt?


He takes it off himself post-RAW.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> That was my only point all week, that neither guy should take a clean pin tonight. That's literally all I was saying. It was nothing against Ambrose (or even Rollins) at all.
> 
> As for BG, I have no idea what is going to happen. All bets are off now.



Yeah I always thought this match on Raw would end up some DQ or CO then they would do the double pin stuff for the PPV. The only way I saw Ambrose winning clean tonight. Is if they were going to have Rollins win the title at the ppv. I just felt Ambrose was going to get a big win in one of these two matches. Tonight set that up perfectly for Battleground. 


While they also set up Stephanie awarding Rollins World Heavyweight Championship on Raw next week. Since in her and Rollins eyes, Rollins is the real champion not Ambrose. Especially if Ambrose pins Reigns at Battleground, who Rollins doesn't think should even be in the match. But Reigns will have Foley to side with him and give him chances to earn his way back to the title match at Summerslam vs Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah I always thought this match on Raw would end up some DQ or CO then they would do the double pin stuff for the PPV. The only way I saw Ambrose winning clean tonight. Is if they were going to have Rollins win the title at the ppv. I just felt Ambrose was going to get a big win in one of these two matches. Tonight set that up perfectly for Battleground. While they also set up Stephanie awarding Rollins World Heavyweight Championship on Raw next week. Since in her and Rollins eyes, Rollins is the real champion not Ambrose. Especially if Ambrose pins Reigns at Battleground, who Rollins doesn't think should even be in the match.


Possible. Alot of possibilities right now. We shall see.


----------



## BadmanThickness (Jul 18, 2016)

They really need to start changing things in the WWE. It's getting sad what it's turned into.


----------



## Charisma Vacuum (Oct 28, 2015)

Roman Reigns still sucks


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

So it was a draw and Ambrose is still Champ?


----------



## BadmanThickness (Jul 18, 2016)

Why the WWE continues to push indy trash like Ambros is beyond me. No wonder the ratings are tanking.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Why did this thread start at 7 PM instead of 8?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Really good Raw this week. Enjoyed all the segments, skipped a few matches. Mainevent was pretty damn good, the screwy finish didn't bother me at all, if anything it actually made the BG mainevent and draft more interesting somehow.

I have to say, I totally opposed the brandsplit and I am not exactly a fan now either, but it made Raw really enjoyable. If they keep up the same, it may end up being good for the shows. 

Absolutely Loved the Bryan/Foley segment. That alone made me really excited for the brand split Raw/SD wars. If they do this right, this can be something special.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Didn't watch any of the show, only read about it (knew it would be pretty shite before the draft) but I did come across a link to Ambrose's promo which he cut with the video camera just like The Shield did in the past and I 1000000% think that Ambrose should be doing that most weeks to develop his character even more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ibbpe said:


> Why did this thread start at 7 PM instead of 8?


This thread started two days previous to RAW. People like to talk about the episode before it starts.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

LOL and on WWE Network Ambrose was re-claimed the champ ..Stephanie is so lame


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose will be given the Smackdown world championship by Shane/Bryan due to him being screwed but only Rollins title will be on the line at battleground and Rollins retains by pinning Reigns. Rollins will obviously be Raw's 1st pick and Dean will be Smackdown's.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What a lame ending for RAW. Lol. I guess they figured they didn't want either guy to look bad going into the Draft and Battleground so that was the best solution they could think of. I don't like seeing Rollins walk off with the Title though. Although I can see this being used as more fuel to him getting the Title taken away from him. Other things I liked were the backstage segment between Foley and Bryan. It was a nice way for them to compliment each other and then throw jabs onto one another. That 12-man tag match was crazy. Talk about having to fit two storylines into one match. Not to mention 12 guys on the ring ropes. All the other storylines got progression so I can't complain. I just didn't care much about Baron Corbin. And I hope Sasha Banks gets more mic time to develop her character because there isn't much for her to show. I am intrigued in seeing what happens on Smackdown and no clue who will win the Title at Battleground.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I lost all interest in Baron Corbin at this point. Send him back to NXT because they clearly have no idea what to do with him.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Last night's episode was seriously bad, I'd go as far as saying it was one of the worst of the year.

Opening segment was ruined by Stephanie, as for the GM announcements and their respective promos that followed, I wasn't really excited about anything they said or did. As good as Daniel Bryan was in the ring, I'm really not sure if he'd be suited to a GM role.

After that it was like they had just ran out of ideas, tag match after tag match with two singles matches thrown in between them which were incredibly pathetic. That 12 man tag match was a complete mess and as for the segment before it, fuck that was bad! Proper PG cringeworthy shit that felt as if it was written by a bunch of 10 year olds. 

As for the main event it just had to end in pathetic controversy didn't it, god knows what will happen next, probably Reigns wins and Raw ratings plummet even more.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

I actually loved a lot about this episode. The crowd was good and the matches didn't bore me. 

Things that were awful...Ambrose's promo, Anderson and Gallows wooden delivery, the announcement of the breaking up of the Lucha Dragons only to have the Lucha Dragons together in the ring again with music blasting 2 minutes after solo Sin Cara stepped into the ring, Lana telling everyone she's taken yawnnnnnnnn no one cares just be hot, the Rollins empty stadium monologue where all he talks about is Reigns and Ambrose is a side note, and everything Natalya says. 

Things that were good...the entire GM segment, the 12 man match wasn't a cluster fuck and Cass came out looking beast, the tag match between Cesaro and company, Stephanie making the move to give Seth the title, Ryder and Ziggler working well as a tag team, GMs and commissioners sitting ringside, announcing was only meh instead of complete garbage, and the interest building up for the draft which I didn't think would interest me at all. Special mention to the ladies tag match. That was my favorite match because...well you'll just have to watch and I'm sure you'll agree. Wink! 

Interesting moments for me included WWE going forward with promoting the Lesnar Orton match, Foley feeling the burn over the DB crowd response, and why does Shane sweat so much? Surely the building is air-conditioned.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> As a talent though. He's going to have to perform as someone that needs to put over the talent, either as a heel or babyface.
> 
> To me, Bryan is just going to goofy smile his way through Smackdown, have no creative feuds with the heel talent other than fucking them over.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the YES chants. :yes


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

GM choices were weak AF.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Furthermore Seth will definitely leap frog Roman before years end if he hasn't already.


Optimistic.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Anyone criticising the choices of Foley and Bryan as GM's can fuck themselves up the arse with a cactus as far as I'm concerned. Doesn't really surprise me though. If the Attitude era was still going today, with the likes of Austin and the Rock in their prime, there'd still be a significant percentage of the IWC bitching and moaning about it. The ending with Ambrose and Rollins was obvious with the Draft and the creation of a second World title coming up, I expect Rollins will stay on Raw with Ambrose moving to Smackdown. Excited by the return of the Cruiserweight division, don't know why the WWE shelved it for soblong...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I absolutely adore the 12-man Tag Team Match. Everyone freaking shined! 

I even love the order how every team appeared and how it went down: Lost it at Karl Anderson/Times New Roman font-thing Enzo did. :lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Some of you don't know what happend after RAW it seems.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Some of you don't know what happend after RAW it seems.


That's the thing that bugs me about the Network. No problem with having additional/exclusive content on there, but there shouldn't be developments to storylines on Raw/Smackdown. People will turn Smackdown on tonight wondering what the fuck's going on...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im fine with daniel being the smackdown gm mick being the raw gm not so much

like shane said i give it 6 months


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyway, now that the smoke has cleared from that finish, I'm very happy that not only did Rollins not lose tonight, but he didn't win the title in that fashion with that ending. That would've been a weak title win that would've been on his resume. Glad Rollins didn't win it like that. Rollins very good booking since his comeback continues.
> 
> And now Rollins, from a kayfabe standpoint, does have at the very least, a somewhat legitimate claim that the title keeps getting taken away from him, again, from a kayfabe aspect. ANY heel, whiny or not, would come out on the next show and complain about that. Hell, strong heels in the past have complained about far less than that screwy ass finish tonight. He has a right from a kayfabe aspect to be pissed/annoyed.
> 
> ...


Some people don't get it. WWE can't fuck around with LSDean/Rollins/Roman anymore. These are your guys going into the future post draft. These guys are basically supposed to be your HHH/Rock/Ausin (not on their level of star power, but you know what I mean) of this time. 

Seth's booking has been suited to where he's at right now, and rightfully so, so I agree.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Best Raw main event (apart from the awful ending) in a long time. Was an okay filler episode but the same old fundamental problems continue to show themselves and drag everything good down. 

The draft feels akin to painting over a damp patch before you've fixed the leak.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

This reminds me of the Sting/Hogan rematch on Nitro the night after Starrcade 97 where they went off the air before the match ended.

As soon as it happened I figured that's a cheap bait-and-switch to get viewers for SD tommorow but then why the fuck would they announce it online/network that it was a draw and Dean's still champ? It literally wipes out the whole point of doing the angle in the first place.

This company man, I tell ya...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure why people are complaining about that ending. If Dean loses people would bitch that he got buried. If Dean won clean people would be upset because it would have made Rollins looked weak. If Reigns interfered the internet would have exploded. I think tonight they will talk about how one brand could be without a champion. Hopefully the title situation going forward is addressed tonight.

As far as who will last longer as GM it's obvious it will be Mick Foley. Give it two months and there will be reports about how Bryan wants out of his WWE contract.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I watched Raw like I do every so often when there's a few things on there that pique my attention and as always it just reminded me why I don't suffer through it. You can add all the talent you want but no talent in the world is saving how horrible and turn-offy the presentation of the show is. In pretty much every segment you have either Steph or Cole/JBL/Saxton and they're just massive turn offs and they ARE the show. There's no I can't be doing with them so I'll skip that part of go make a drink and come back after they're done. If Steph is a turn off then you skip the entire show. And if I was half thinking about watching again next week as an actual viewer and not a "someone said check this match out so here I am 3 months later" then Steph and Shane and the commentary drove me right away. It's probably why no matter who they have on the show ratings are where they are because stars won't drive ratings when the problems are at the very core. I'm actually really interested in what the numbers are for both shows this week because Raw should theoretically do a big number. GMs announced, Bryan and Foley returned, go-home show for Battleground, Raw before the Draft. Oh and Rollins vs Ambrose in a Title match. But I bet at best they have a decent spike that soon returns to the new norm. And if SD doesn't at least do Raw average numbers tonight then it may as well be called a lost cause already because this should really be the highest rated show of the year.

The fuck was up with Shane? Poor guy looked ready to melt. Him and Steph were super annoying. Actually that's not strong enough. A backstage skit with Bryan and Kane with no audio is annoying. They were just abhorrent. Abhorrent is my new favourtie word btw and I just found out that I've spelled it wrong twice in a row here. Just so unlikeable. Steph just would not shut up and is basically begging for a slappin but of course nobody can so you just turn the TV off and go watch someone else somewhere else that doesn't wind you up like that because fuck, our lives are tough enough as is without coming home and winding the day down with 3 hours of Stephanie McMahon acting like that. And it's not a who wants to see bad guys thing. Seth Rollins is a heel and I want to see him get his (well I don't because I don't care but say I is 9 year old Billy from Tampa) but I enjoy watching him be an annoying bad guy. I don't know how anyone can enjoy watching Steph. I've never watched anyone and felt such go away heat before. Shane was horrible too. Just so stupid and unlikeable and front of attention-y. Foley with Steph is beyond daft. I'd say character killer but thankfully Foley is untouchable and anything they do will just be forgotten. But yeah, moronic pairing. First off why would Steph pick Foley when he represents everything she represents the opposite of. And vice versa. I mean they had some weird explanation from Foley and it was just nonsense. And then poor Mick gets completely overshadowed and trumped by Bryan and it's like why on earth did you take this role Mick? Also he came off like a massive dumbass during that main event just shadowing Stephanie while yet again she made herself centre stage and Mick ended up as a deadbeat character who is just Stephanie's shadow and soon to be bitch. Also where is Mean Gene to ask her why she didn't pick Hunter as her GM. Or where the fuck Hunter even is. Part of me thinks this is just a short term angle to replace Foley with a heel GM but then part of me says look at their track record they do dumb things because Vince just tells the writers don't worry about it the audience won't care.

The idea that Raw vs SD is this big rivalry now is daft too. Like Bryan was on about SD beating Raw in the ratings and as fans I spose we want Bryan to succeed because he's Bryan but that's also telling viewers to watch SD and not Raw so Shane and Bryan can stick it to Steph who we all hate. They're literally telling their viewers to stop watching one of their shows so the heel gets hers. The mind boggles. Oh and the idea of Steph and Shane having a GM is also nonsense because they're going to constantly overshadow and undermine them and make Bryan and Foley look like their subordinate bitches.

Zayn/Owens tag was ok but holy shit they've managed to just totally kill Zayn/Owens dry. That's impressive. I was thinking about the Battleground card last night about what I'm interested in on it and I legit forgot all about their match. It's also apparently a normal rules match because okay then. Oh and the new wwe website is absolutely abhorrent. It's like a puzzle finding a show and then finding the matches for the card.

I didn't watch Young/ADR but howling at them paying Del Rio so much to be an enhancement talent for guys like Darren Young.

The whole 12 man tag portion of the show I liked. See not all bad. Enzo has absolutely abhorrent dialogue but manages to make it work which is about as big of a put over as I can think of. Their act is awesome, yada yada yada. I loved Cena of all people playing the straight man during all this and asking them if they can get serious. Howling I was. New Day come out and I'm sitting in the living room on the couch and gyrating along with Big E and I don't feel at all like a mong. Their act is so awesome and the only thing stopping me from saying they should stay together for life is that I really want a good Big E singles run at some point. But that can wait a long long time. Cole said I wonder if New Day will be the same after what happened last week as they came out and did the shtick they do every week, therefore acting exactly the same as they were before. Good observation Cole. I'm being too positive here, time for another rant. The commentary team are so out of touch and uncool. The recently divorced Dad who's hitting on girls half his age trying to drink cocktails and shot at the bar that was the cool hangout 20 years ago isn't even close to the level they're at. Cole said something at some point along the lines "I bet that'll be all over Social Media" and it's like just ugh. Does anyone watch Last Week Tonight with John Oliver? Coooooool *thumbs up*. Exactly that. And again like Steph they ARE the show and there's no getting away from them and no amount of in ring talent are making up for it. Match was good. You just know how they look at Cass and you just know that Roman Reigns: Reloaded is on the cards in 2017/18. Which is a shame because Cass is over in this role and getting better and better and wait that was Roman Reigns in The Shield wasn't it. For all the supposed next level production WWE has Kevin Dunn is really bad at his job. Small sample but also large enough. Cena got a cut off spot and was crawling towards a hot tag and they go to a break. Like what in the hell? They did the same in the main event. The action finally picks up pace and Rollins does the big frog splash for a big near fall and they just go to a break. And then the abhorrent camera effects during the AJ turn on Cena. Holy cow, that legit made me feel queasy.

So wwe.com as I'm scrolling through the results, next to the Baron Corbin write up they have a video of The Lucha Dragons splitting up. As in literally alongside "but when The Lone Wolf attempted to further punish The International Sensation, Kalisto came Sin Cara’s rescue." And no I didn't cause that typo myself, that's legit the quality control and proofreading that exists on wwe.com.

So on Battleground they hype Charlotte/Dana vs Sasha/X and follow that up with Charlotte/Dana vs Sasha/Becky? Um, okay. So Sasha got herself a partner here but now she needs to get another one? I spose Becky already has a match on the PPV but why do something that makes you look dumb and thoughtless to the fans. Because I bet stuff like this happening every hour of every show has driven many fans away because people don't want to watch TV and think they're smarter than the writers of what they're watching. Unless it's "so bad it's good" viewing but Raw is not that. I tried to start watching the match because Sasha but it was bad so I started forwarding and then it ended just as soon as I started doing that anyway. This time next week including the Natalya run in, this will have featured the entire Womens roster for one show. Very potentially. Her partner has to be Bayley right? So that will come across as her playing second fiddle for the next few months no doubt then. Or babyface Nia Jax :mark:

Nothing at all on the tag match. Lana dresses like a skank rather than a business woman now I spose.

I saw the main event starting and checked how long was left and my planner said 45 minutes and I died a little inside. Very nearly just skipped through to the finish and I so wish that I had done. Dull and not a good match. Ambrose is abhorrently bad right now. Just everything about him. Never been huge on him but I just don't see how people can look at his matches right now and think that's someone who is good at his job. Farcical is an apt adjective. If you thought this was getting a clean decisive finish then lol you're a moron and I'm pretty sure I type that after like every PPV. Why the hell do people get invested in these matches when there's such a low chance of a satisfying ending? I mean the actual finish if you go in this direction was decent but non-finish is the norm so it's just groan groan groan. This became all about Steph and Shane again because duh they're more important than you're top heel and the surrogate top babyface champion. Like I said earlier Foley looked like a total bitch as Steph's shadow.

I never knew this but they actually carried this angle over onto the Network and I only realised when there was some file on XWT called Ambrose/Rollins controversy continues and I was like huh? BECAUSE NOBODY TOLD YOU AS RAW WENT OFF TO TUNE INTO THE NETWORK TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT? AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Words fail me. Anyway they gave the belt back to Ambrose and called it a Draw and I spose this is how they get 2 Champions and Rollins is the Raw Champ and has to be the #1 pick after tonight. I spose Ambrose has to be the #2 pick for Shane too. Lel. I mean it's better than Bischoff just giving Hunter the Title but it's not far off. Doesn't this also make the Battleground main event seem very redundant now too? 

:cal2*


----------



## Illusionss (Jul 19, 2016)

Why the fuck are they doing the draft just before battleground, as if the card wasn't predictable enough as it was..


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

RAW was pretty garbage as a whole to be honest. Opening segment was great, the 12 man tag match was fun and the main event was great as expected but apart from that everything was pretty taxing to sit through. They've no idea what to do with guys like Corbin, the midcard title build matches were painful, the women's tag match was well booked to be fair, but outside of that... yikes, seriously bad IMO.

Enzo was the star of the show, easily.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watched the main event this morning :bjpenn. It was an alright match, Seth was able to carry Dean to a good match. The ending was garbage though, they probably should've never booked this match if they plan on screwy endings. 

It's amazing how over Seth is, they really need to turn him because once matches starts he gets cheered like he's the top face. It sounded like he was facing Reigns out there because it sounded like only some women and children were cheering Dean.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll give it a year before Stephanie fires Mick Foley after Triple H pedigrees him in the ring :Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's gonna be an awesome heel GM someday.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Did enjoy the Rollins/Ambrose promos harking back to the days of The Shield. I thought it was a really effective way of building to the title match.

Its a shame that and the good match were overshadowed by a finish that was disappointing to put it politely. Raw is 3 hours... you seriously want us to watch EVEN MORE on the network :Rollins


----------



## BadmanThickness (Jul 18, 2016)

yeah 3 hours is way overkill


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only read the results out of boredom, but it looks like Princess Stephanie McMinge is all over the broadcast with her incessant z-level 'trolling' and hilariously bad acting. I'm not gonna touch this episode with an AIDS-ridden stick. 

At least Raw will be 5% more bearable now that she's gone, but then again Shane ain't much better. Basically, if you're a McMahon and you're on TV in 2016, you're worthless.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

There are a few reasons for the low ratings trend:

1. Too much Stephanie on TV. She's been routinely on RAW since the summer of 2014. Hopefully they take her off TV and give Mick as much time as possible as the new authority figure

2. Long matches that go through commercial breaks. The in ring action has improved since 2013 but the ratings have fallen each year. Tell more stories on RAW -- more wrestling on PPVs.

3. More cliffhangers to end the show. Last night was a start. Let's see if it continues


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Iron Man said:


> It's amazing how over Seth is, they really need to turn him because once matches starts he gets cheered like he's the top face. It sounded like he was facing Reigns out there because it sounded like only some women and children were cheering Dean.


WWE is blind to see how valuable Seth would be as their top babyface. Fans are desperate to cheer him. People do anyways, and the guy gets a decent pop everywhere he goes now. I mean even Dean Ambrose, the most over babyface, got some boos last night. 

It's going to be more obvious then ever after the draft. When Rollins and Reigns are feuding on Raw, and top heel Rollins is getting the biggest pops and fan support. While Reigns gets booed out of the building...wyd WWE? lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *I watched Raw like I do every so often when there's a few things on there that pique my attention and as always it just reminded me why I don't suffer through it. You can add all the talent you want but no talent in the world is saving how horrible and turn-offy the presentation of the show is. In pretty much every segment you have either Steph or Cole/JBL/Saxton and they're just massive turn offs and they ARE the show. There's no I can't be doing with them so I'll skip that part of go make a drink and come back after they're done. If Steph is a turn off then you skip the entire show. And if I was half thinking about watching again next week as an actual viewer and not a "someone said check this match out so here I am 3 months later" then Steph and Shane and the commentary drove me right away. It's probably why no matter who they have on the show ratings are where they are because stars won't drive ratings when the problems are at the very core. I'm actually really interested in what the numbers are for both shows this week because Raw should theoretically do a big number. GMs announced, Bryan and Foley returned, go-home show for Battleground, Raw before the Draft. Oh and Rollins vs Ambrose in a Title match. But I bet at best they have a decent spike that soon returns to the new norm. And if SD doesn't at least do Raw average numbers tonight then it may as well be called a lost cause already because this should really be the highest rated show of the year.
> 
> The fuck was up with Shane? Poor guy looked ready to melt. Him and Steph were super annoying. Actually that's not strong enough. A backstage skit with Bryan and Kane with no audio is annoying. They were just abhorrent. Abhorrent is my new favourtie word btw and I just found out that I've spelled it wrong twice in a row here. Just so unlikeable. Steph just would not shut up and is basically begging for a slappin but of course nobody can so you just turn the TV off and go watch someone else somewhere else that doesn't wind you up like that because fuck, our lives are tough enough as is without coming home and winding the day down with 3 hours of Stephanie McMahon acting like that. And it's not a who wants to see bad guys thing. Seth Rollins is a heel and I want to see him get his (well I don't because I don't care but say I is 9 year old Billy from Tampa) but I enjoy watching him be an annoying bad guy. I don't know how anyone can enjoy watching Steph. I've never watched anyone and felt such go away heat before. Shane was horrible too. Just so stupid and unlikeable and front of attention-y. Foley with Steph is beyond daft. I'd say character killer but thankfully Foley is untouchable and anything they do will just be forgotten. But yeah, moronic pairing. First off why would Steph pick Foley when he represents everything she represents the opposite of. And vice versa. I mean they had some weird explanation from Foley and it was just nonsense. And then poor Mick gets completely overshadowed and trumped by Bryan and it's like why on earth did you take this role Mick? Also he came off like a massive dumbass during that main event just shadowing Stephanie while yet again she made herself centre stage and Mick ended up as a deadbeat character who is just Stephanie's shadow and soon to be bitch. Also where is Mean Gene to ask her why she didn't pick Hunter as her GM. Or where the fuck Hunter even is. Part of me thinks this is just a short term angle to replace Foley with a heel GM but then part of me says look at their track record they do dumb things because Vince just tells the writers don't worry about it the audience won't care.
> 
> ...


Welp Thank you Seabs, you've just saved me 3 hours this week 

ositivity


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

Kevin Owens has to be taken late, has to be the Angry draft pick.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Balor debut was supposed to be something special, i am totally dissapointed with that one


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Raw gets Russev and KO, nice. It would of been cool to have Miz too,but I can see why he's with SD.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

So tag team champs on RAW, Us title on RAW, Cruiserweight on RAW, and all Smackdown has so far is the Intercontinental.

Raw has Rollins and Reigns.

I bet you Ambrose walks out of BG with the championship. NO WAY they can build Smackdown as a legit brand if the only title that brand has after Sunday is the Intercontinental title.....

Then I bet next month at SS we get a RAW Title match with Reigns and Rollins again.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Is there going to be more draft choices after SD on the Network????

Smackdown has 8 wrestlers so far and there's a match right now going on and still a title main event - and just 45 minutes left in the show. NO WAY they pick their entire roster by 10pm.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Very surprised at the draft. It was pretty much the reverse of what I expected. Lots of the younger guys on Raw. Why do they have to be on the same roster as Reigns though :'(


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I thought this was interesting:

http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/0...nd-the-final-battleground-and-wwe-draft-hype/
*
"“To all that come to this happy place: welcome. Disneyland is your land.” – Walt Disney at Disneyland’s opening ceremony on July 17, 1955.

“It started as a whisper until you screamed it at the top of your lungs. We gained momentum. You made us unstoppable. We had a vision for change. You made it a revolution. We told you we are the future until you told us the future is now.” – Triple H opening NXT Takeover: Brooklyn on August 22, 2015.

“You are merely the blind sheep who follow. You exist to serve us. We are the providers and protectors. We are the leaders, the chiefs, and the generals. We are the absolute power. We own you.” – Stephanie McMahon introducing Triple H at WrestleMania 32 on April 3, 2016.

WWE has a major branding problem. I could go on listing quote after quote here, but I’ll spare you the screen space. For the last 18 years, WWE’s major villain has been WWE. They seem themselves, the corporate entity, as the true antagonist in their world and it shows in every story they tell. While the Steve Austin vs. Vince McMahon story was downright revolutionary for its time, the after effects of it have hurt WWE again and again.

Even WWE knows they have this issue. Look at how the main roster/corporate entity is presented on NXT. On November 25, 2015 the entire episode is dedicated to the idea that main roster WWE is going to steal the NXT Women’s Championship from Bayley. It’s a truly insane story for a company like WWE to tell, and yet, it’s the only one they tell.

As Daniel Bryan spoke about making Smackdown about wrestlers and about the fans (as opposed to authority figures) last night, I thought of this problem again. WWE tends to paint itself as the villain in their stories. NXT has done a great job of making the brand the protagonist. Sure, NXT stories have centered around Finn Bálor, Sami Zayn, Neville, and a host of other top babyfaces, but more than anything, NXT makes NXT feel like your show.

Walt Disney knew the secret to branding Disneyland was to call it “your land” and make it feel this way. He created a welcoming world people would travel from everywhere to be a part of. WWE, under the direction of Vince McMahon, has done the opposite. They use the main roster as a villain in their scrappy (and beloved) developmental program. Raw is going to be run by a maniacal commissioner who referred to fans as “blind sheep” on WWE’s biggest show ever just three months ago.

Even on Raw last night, WWE couldn’t help but make Smackdown feel like the brand of the people while Raw feels like the inevitable juggernaut of sadness. Daniel Bryan is the most likable guy ever to do anything on WWE television. Shane McMahon is as popular as he is tan and sweaty. Stephanie McMahon is, at best, a confusing character. Mick Foley is an overexposed legend who can talk a little, but probably shouldn’t be on TV full time.

Where does this get us? Smackdown’s power players are beloved. Raw’s produce some anger and some joy. WWE has made their longest show feel like the antagonist in their own story. They call it the flagship, but the branding of Raw thus far make it seem like the flagship of Vince McMahon’s regressive thought process in regards to authority figures.

WWE shows outright disdain for fans of its main roster show. They hide this behind a thin veil of “heel authority figure” silliness. They continue doing so. Now, the intelligent branding of NXT is moving to Smackdown and Raw is left with the disdain of the people all alone. Raw is also the longest show. Raw is also the show up against Football in about two months.

Remember this when fans leave Raw in droves to watch Smackdown. Remember that WWE has lead fans to disliking Raw from the very beginning. Remember that Raw is the last bastion of WWE’s attempt to make heel authority figures stand for their brand."*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought the 12 man tag was really good tbh and was super fun. Really good main event too, despite the stupidity of the ending and all that. Rollins just keeps knocking it out the park since coming back.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> I thought this was interesting:
> 
> http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/0...nd-the-final-battleground-and-wwe-draft-hype/
> *
> ...


That whole enchillada disqualifies itself with saying Mick Foley can "talk a little".
Fuck you, he's one of the best talkers ever.
Remember that though when he's forced to read scripts.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Haha seriously. The finish was dumb AF


----------

